# BabsieGirl's .....Shaping It Up.....



## BabsieGirl (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello  

It's been a LONG time since I've journalized (not by choice) my thoughts, goals, meals and supplement.  I'm struggling with Endometriosis, Therapy and have been out for a while.  So bare with me.

Goal:  To shape it up. 

For those of you who know me, I'm a Figure Competitor who has life challenges (not like you don't, right) and, I've decided to take a break from competition for the next year or so.  Not more than 2 years though.  My husband and I are trying to conceive so my diet and exercise program may fluctuate accordingly.  

I plan to write on a daily basis but if all else fails, posting once a week will work.

Stats will be posted tomorrow morning.  Pictures will wait until the end (or when I feel comfortable.)

*5 meals a day (High protein, Mod. Fat and Carbs)
*Walk 1 mile 3x's weekly (been thinking about Aqua training)
*Supplement is:  Multi-vitamin & Glucosamine Chondroitin (may pick up later)
*Calorie intake:  1500 daily (may increase if I become preggo)

Lets see....Am I missing something  

More to come tomorrow.

Babs


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2004)

Good luck Babsie!!! Glad to see you back!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Good luck Babsie!!! Glad to see you back!


same


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2004)

There you are !   Hi Babsie !    Glad you are back !


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Babsie!!  Glad your back honey! I know you can do this-- If I can, you can  I know it's a bitch having the Endometriosis, etc...but we can fight this together, as I have always said. 
You can do this!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi and thanks for the motivation everyone 

I took my measurements but do not have them here with me at work SO, when I get home I'll be sure to post them right away.  Yesterday was a very tough day for me so I left all things on the DL.

My walking and such will start on Saturday this week.  Tonight or tomorrow I'm looking into a gym that offers Aqua aerobic classes.  This should be good for my joints etc... until I'm back down to size.

Hey, hope you all have a great weekend.

Babs


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

Welcome back Babsie .. we missed ya


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

Yay Babsie  Good to see you babe 
You are the champion fighter  
Isaiah 53:5 Eph 3:16


----------



## atherjen (Jul 31, 2004)

Welcome back. Best of luck with the new goals


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 1, 2004)

Good luck with your goals!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey wifey! Glad your back!!! Your going to kick ass, I know it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello Everyone!!!!!

Sorry I didn’t log on over the weekend. AND that I didn’t post my measurements.  Trust me, they’re written down in my journal at home as well.  I have them.  Just don’t have them posted online yet.  I’m VERY sorry I didn’t post them right away when I got home BUT, the in-laws came over to go over “Baby Shower Party” plans and didn’t make it to bed until 10pm. I did however manage to find time to walk.  I walked 1 mile Saturday.  Didn’t visit the gym yet (too busy.)  Wanted to go Sunday but they’re closed on Sunday.  I found that odd….but okay.  Whatever.

Today I’m going to walk for 30min of my lunch hour and then eat a salad with grilled chicken, onions, mushrooms, carrots & celery.  The dressing is, Bals. Vin.

I have a shake twice a day with my multi-vitamin and Gluc. Chondroitin.  Last meal is lean meat, Chicken or Fish with rice or yam and a salad.  (Same type as above)

I aim to drink 1 gallon of water a day.  

If I don’t walk during my lunch hour (Because it’s 89deg. With out humidity) I’ll post it.

EVERYONE…..thanks so much for being a part of my journal.  I know I will succeed because I have YOU!!!  

Babs


----------



## ZECH (Aug 2, 2004)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey thanks DG.

How are  you doing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2004)

Okay.  Didn't walk during lunch.  Rather, I ate my salad and sat at the computer visiting Online Ovulation Calendar sites, etc....

I'm def. going to walk this evening with my chitlins and Boxers.  If it's still too hot, then I'll ride my bike inside and jam to some techno or something.


Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

Always have a backup plan Babs !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Gary,

Yes, back up plans ALWAYS come in handy.  

By the looks of your AVI, you're coming along great!!!  How are you doing?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Gary,
> 
> Yes, back up plans ALWAYS come in handy.
> 
> By the looks of your AVI, you're coming along great!!! How are you doing?


Oh I'm doing pretty good ! Can't complain.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey thanks DG.
> 
> How are  you doing?


Hanging in there. Trying to stay one step ahead of the enemy!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 3, 2004)

ha ha DG, I hear ya.  You're going to be fine.  Send me an email and we'll chat.

Gary - it looks like you shouldn't be complaining.  You look NICE!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Good Morning Sweet Lady ! 
Thanks for the kind words !  Have a really great day  !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay....So to my "Cardio" last night.

I didn't walk...Kiley wasn't feeling well, so I chose the bike ride (for 25min) instead.  

I chose fish to eat as my last meal.

I couldn't log on last night.  Something is wrong with my AOL connection and I need to get another disk to re-install.  Therefore, I couldn't log my stats as promised.  AND I meant to bring them in to work with me BUT I forget my journal.  go figure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Are you ever going to put your pics back up?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Rock 

Okay, I tried BUT I cannot add the photo from work.  I can get into some serious doo if I upgrade any computer with out written authorization and I highly doubt my Mgr will allow me to upgrade Ie Explorer from 5.5 to 6.0 so I can upload some photos.  Once I get my computer re-loaded at home, I'll see what all I can add to the gallery  .  I'm guessing you're requesting the one where I'm leaning against a tree in bibs?

Babs


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Most definately


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2004)

*Here they are......*

*My Stats*

*Name*:  BabsieGirl aka; Krystie
*Age*:  26
*Weight*:  190
*Target in 30 days*:  170 (or a little less)  

*Neck*:  Didn’t measure.  Should I?
*Chest*:  41 (Tatas included)
*Waist*:  38
*Hips*:  44
*Rt Thigh*:  27
*Lt Thigh*:  27
*Rt Tri*: 13.5
*Lt Tri*:  13.5
*Rt Ca.*:  16.5
*Lt Ca*:  16.5

Okay.  Lets see what happens in 30 days.  People, keep in mind that I’m fighting the battle of losing weight while waiting for the Lupron to get out of my system (the cause of my weight gain.)  This is going to be a tough road to travel on.

*Reminder*:  Before therapy, I was at 135lbs.  In under 3 months time, I gained close to 70lbs.  This gain is mostly water and I’m sure, plenty of fat.

*5 meals a day* (high protein, high fiber, mod fat and carbs)
*1 gallon of water*
*Walk 1 mile 3 days a week* (or if I feel up to it, more)


If I missed something, someone say something.

Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

Work your plan Babs , I'm sure you will succeed !!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm trying darlin......Keep the motivation coming.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 4, 2004)

You can get back to where you were hon! And you know how to do it.. just be patient!!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Everyone gets to a certain point where they lose motivation and that's why you'r here @ IM, getting back on track!!! You can do it hon!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You can get back to where you were hon! And you know how to do it.. just be patient!!!!



Hi Greeky - Yea, I know I can.  I'm just impatient.  Thank you for the extra motivation.  It truly helps.  How are you doing?

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 5, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Everyone gets to a certain point where they lose motivation and that's why you'r here @ IM, getting back on track!!! You can do it hon!!




Howdy Sara - You're such a pleasant young lady.  How are things going for you?  Thank you for being part of my motivation!!! 

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 5, 2004)

*Update*

Last night I didn't do my cardio.   Not that I didn't want to, I just didn't get home until 10pm and I was tired.  Another thing about last night is, it's the first day of my 3rd clomid (serophene) cycle.  I take 1 pill for 5 days (5 days after my menses cycle)(this is to help me conceive) then I do the echem....with my husband starting day 11 for 1 week....2 days on and 2 days off.  So wish us luck Aug 10th thru Aug 14th.  Then, on the 20th, I have to have lab work done to check on my progesterone levels.  Last time, mine was at 19.

Another thing....I know I shouldn't have BUT I was curious........Today, I weighed in.  I am down 3lbs.  Isn't that great!!!!!!!  Long way to go, but this is good!  

Love ya'll
Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> then I do the echem....with my husband starting day 11 for 1 week....2 days on and 2 days off. So wish us luck Aug 10th thru Aug 14th.


I have no idea what echem is but it sounds like fun, 2 days on , 2 days off for a week !   Thats more than I get in a couple of months .  

Hope I didn't step on any toes, my attempt at humour this morning.

Hi Babs !    You must be one busy gal, not getting home until 10 pm.  And congrats on the 3 lbs !


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

Babs 

3lbs is just the start ... giver' hell!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

Have you been lifting weights?  That will probably give better results than the cardio, and I find it a lot easier to drag myself to the gym for a short weights workout than for cardio, I am not sure why


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

Babsie, One day you will look back and say: I DID IT!!! I acieved my goals!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I have no idea what echem is but it sounds like fun, 2 days on , 2 days off for a week !   Thats more than I get in a couple of months .
> 
> Hope I didn't step on any toes, my attempt at humour this morning.
> 
> Hi Babs !    You must be one busy gal, not getting home until 10 pm.  And congrats on the 3 lbs !



Hey Gary 

Sorry to hear you're deprived   After a while, conceiving turns into work and makes BDing no fun.

You didn't step on my toes.  Humor is nice and ALWAYS acceptable here 

How was your weekend?

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Babs
> 
> 3lbs is just the start ... giver' hell!




That's right    Trust me, I'm givng her hell!!!!!!  

How are you?

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Have you been lifting weights?  That will probably give better results than the cardio, and I find it a lot easier to drag myself to the gym for a short weights workout than for cardio, I am not sure why



Hi ya Greeky - No, I cannot lift weights right now.  I have a prolapsed uterus 3rd Deg.  I would LOVE to weight train again, HOWEVER, it's just not in my best interest right now.  After we have our baby (IF I make it there first) my doctor will perform surgery to correct that also IF the pregnancy doesn't correct it.

I'd pick weight training over cardio any day BUT....I've changed my views.  Get to your ideal body weight, THEN throw in weights for building muscle.  It's easier to pack muscle on when you're lean.  The more muscle you have, the faster your RMR.

How are you?

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Babsie, One day you will look back and say: I DID IT!!! I acieved my goals!!!



You know what Sara?  You're ABSOLUTELY correct!!!!

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

*News!!!!!*

Okay.  It's official.  

I LOST 6LBs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is great!!  Mentally, I feel better and spiritually lifted, etc.........

Meals are the same and so are the supplements.
Cardio remains.

Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah Babs !!   


there's no stoppimg you now !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

let's hope you're right!!!!

I'm excited.

Thank you for your support.  

 Babs


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay.  It's official.
> 
> I LOST 6LBs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is great!!  Mentally, I feel better and spiritually lifted, etc.........
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Sara!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 11, 2004)

Today, I'm still 6 pounds down.  Feeling great.

Walking 1 mile 3x's weekly.
4 meals daily.
Last meal at 6:30pm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Rock, I added your fav. photo.

Enjoy,
Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

Mornnig Sunshine  

That is a nice pic !  anything exciting planned for today ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Gary and THANK YOU!!!!

No real excitement going on today.  Had a client cancel today because she has therapy.  No biggie though, I had her do her cardio in the AM to make up for it.  This means I have ME time when I do my session.  

Going walking during my lunch hour.  This evening I'm working on some marketing strategies for another business I started about 30 days ago.  I'm excited!!!!!  If it works out as planned, I'll be able to quite my full time STRESSFUL job and do something I actually like for a change.

How about you hon??

Babs


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's right    Trust me, I'm givng her hell!!!!!!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Babs



things are good ... but a little stressful.  We've decided to purchase a house and put in our first offer last night ...   Hopefully it all goes well.  

Sounds like you're making gains (or lbs losses as it may be)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

Buying a home is SO stressful.  It's worse than buying a car.  Hopefully there won't be a counteroffer to yours, but if there is, stick to your guns and find out the true value of the home you're interested in.  Be sure when you make your purchase that there's atleast 10% equity in the home.

yep, I'm making gains!  Thank you for the support   I think I'm going to measure next week.  My clothes are starting to get loose.  I also noticed I have jaw lines....

Take care
Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Gary and THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> No real excitement going on today. Had a client cancel today because she has therapy. No biggie though, I had her do her cardio in the AM to make up for it. This means I have ME time when I do my session.
> 
> ...


Ah !  Me time ! I would love some of that. Don't remember the last time I've had that. Love my wife to death but i sure would like to go do something by myself once in a great while.
Today for me ? Did my wo early this morning and just another day in the grocery store for me ! 

Enjoy your Me time !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

Gary  - YOU HAVE TO HAVE "ME" TIME......OMG...  You should have your time alone and so should your wife.  I bet you're going nuts!  If you don't have time to be alone, you end up getting underneath each others skin. 

Like you said, it's good to have "togetherness" and it's also great to have alone time.  

Do you have hobbies?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Gary - YOU HAVE TO HAVE "ME" TIME......OMG... You should have your time alone and so should your wife. I bet you're going nuts! If you don't have time to be alone, you end up getting underneath each others skin.
> 
> Like you said, it's good to have "togetherness" and it's also great to have alone time.
> 
> Do you have hobbies?


Hmmmm I guess my Me time is from 5:30 am to 7 am.  I get up and have my coffee check email and get my stuff ready to wo.  She doesn't get up until after my wo. 

Hobbies ? Other than weight training would be classic cars. I have a 30 x 50 ' building with several cars from '61 to 82 and i go down there a few times a week and tinker. So i guess I don't have it too bad. And hey two grand kids on the way  so I'll be busy then !!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 13, 2004)

OKay.  By your earlier reply, I was thinking you and your wife are together ALL the time and therefore, you have no "me" time cause you're always with her.  Now I understand.

Old cars are neat!!!  Do you have any photos??


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> OKay. By your earlier reply, I was thinking you and your wife are together ALL the time and therefore, you have no "me" time cause you're always with her. Now I understand.
> 
> Old cars are neat!!! Do you have any photos??


Bunches ! 
http://www.nothingbutmopars.com/cars_previously_sold.htm
http://www.nothingbutmopars.com/69__bee_resto.htm
http://www.nothingbutmopars.com/Projects%20Car(s).htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 16, 2004)

I'll take the 01969 yellow Coronet 500 Super Bee Clon, 383, Auto, 8 3/4 sure grip with 3:91 gears!!!!!!  I like it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'll take the 01969 yellow Coronet 500 Super Bee Clon, 383, Auto, 8 3/4 sure grip with 3:91 gears!!!!!! I like it!!!


Hi Babs !
That was a fun one !
How ya doing ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 16, 2004)

I bet it was!!!!  Makes me miss my Firebird.

I'm doing okay.  You?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

*Update*

There has been NO change in diet and exercise however, I've managed to put 2lbs on.  Atleast I'm still down 4lbs.

This is Babs, keeping you posted.

Meals:

*Breakfast*
Shake
2 scoops nutrition
2 tbsp protein
8oz Soy milk
1 banana
2 cups ice
Blend away

*Lunch*
4 Cups Lettuce
6oz grilled chicken
2 tbsp Bals. Vin. Dres.

*Snack*
Shake
2 scoops nutrition
2 tbsp protein
8oz Soy milk
1 banana
2 cups ice
Blend away

*Dinner*
1 Cup Veggie
6oz lean meat
1/2 cup wild rice

Before bed:  Water with lemon

Throughout the day, I'm drinking pretty close to 1 gal of water.

Note:  If I test neg. on pregnancy test this month, I'm giving up and hitting the gym full time.  I think mentally I'm ready to get back in on the fun!!!!!  I will however have to check with my doctor to see how much I can lift because of my uterus.  Remember, it's prolapsed, 3rd degree so I have to be REALLY careful.

Thanks for your support all
Babs


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

I can't wait until you can hit the weights! I know how much you want to and miss it. You'll be in my prayers Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Aw hubby you're going to make me cry.  yes, I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY miss it.  I miss my friends, etc....Haven't been to the gym since packing on all this weight.  My trainer and his wife come over to my house though and visit.  

Thank you for your prayers, they're working.......

Hugs and kisses to you!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

I want to cry


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

I know, I'm really sad inside but try to hide it by laughing or making fun of myself.  Probably not a good thing to do, but it allows me to escape.

I keep telling myself, "I'm gonna make it, I'm gonna make!" but deep down I feel like I'm only kidding myself.  Before I took disability leave, I was wanting to commit suicide!  I was so mad at what I've become, yet I knew there was nothing I could do.  Thankfully wanting to see my children grow up, changed my mind.  I took leave and made counseling appointments, etc....I use to sit in my hubby's arms and bawl like a little baby...I wouldn't let anyone come visit me, etc....  

Now I believe in the "healing power of positive thinking."  My dad has beat that into my thick skull.  Think positive!!!!  Be positive!!!

I can do this!!!!  Every day is a struggle, but I can do this!!

Love you all
Babs


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes! You can do it!! Think POSITIVE and it will come  :


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Babsie,


I haven't been in this group long enough to know you but I have read both your journals and I admire you for your strenght. That's what's gotten you this far, right?.
I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Everything will be Ok


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

I wish I could come give you both a BIG hug!!!!!!!!

With this type of support sytem, I know I can make it!!!!!!!!

Tony, welcome to my journal.  

Now lets get this party started...........

Tonight, 1 mile walk.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I know, I'm really sad inside but try to hide it by laughing or making fun of myself. Probably not a good thing to do, but it allows me to escape.
> 
> I keep telling myself, "I'm gonna make it, I'm gonna make!" but deep down I feel like I'm only kidding myself. Before I took disability leave, I was wanting to commit suicide! I was so mad at what I've become, yet I knew there was nothing I could do. Thankfully wanting to see my children grow up, changed my mind. I took leave and made counseling appointments, etc....I use to sit in my hubby's arms and bawl like a little baby...I wouldn't let anyone come visit me, etc....
> 
> ...


Wow  Babs !  I am sooooooo glad you saw the light !   Sounds like dad is a wise man .

I look forward to reading your journal everyday.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 17, 2004)

HEY BABS!! Sorry I never write in your journal!! You know I'm following you though(With allll my heart) and I'm behind you all the way!! 
You can do this honey!!! I know you can!!!! Hugs to you!!!!!!!!! Stay Positive!!! 
Love Ya!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow  Babs !  I am sooooooo glad you saw the light !   Sounds like dad is a wise man .
> 
> I look forward to reading your journal everyday.




Me too.  Thank god I have parents that care, ya know.  Yes, my dad is a very wise man.  

Thank you for you encouragement Gary...I mean it!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> HEY BABS!! Sorry I never write in your journal!! You know I'm following you though(With allll my heart) and I'm behind you all the way!!
> You can do this honey!!! I know you can!!!! Hugs to you!!!!!!!!! Stay Positive!!!
> Love Ya!




Hi Stacey darlin!!!  Don't sweat it!  You and I have already talked.  I know you're busy.  How's the job?

Thank you for your support.  I really do appreciate it.

Love ya 2
Babs


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

How you doing this morning?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Babs!!

I am SURE you can do this!!  Be strong hun!!  

Cyndi


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Saph & Sara

This morning I'm well.  Tired and moody but well.

How are you ladies?


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

This morning I'm paranoid as usual.. but I'm ok


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Babsie, I am glad that you are well...Keep up the good work...You'll do well...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

That positive thinking stuff is true, I just wish it was easier to beat it into my head!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> This morning I'm paranoid as usual.. but I'm ok



 why are you paranoid?  Sorry for the giggles, but I thought it was funny you saying that in all....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Babsie, I am glad that you are well...Keep up the good work...You'll do well...




  Toni!!!!!!

Me too, me to to.  Woke up with a headache (nothing all that bad) so that put me in a bad mood and made me sleepy.......Didn't want to get out of bed.  

But, I got out of bed...struggled to get ready...........and now headache gone, not so tired anymore AND READY FOR LUNCH.......

I'm having spinach salad...mmmmmmm    with grilled chicken and an ice tea


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> That positive thinking stuff is true, I just wish it was easier to beat it into my head!




Here, I'll beat it in for ya     think positive...think positive...be positive be positive......


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> why are you paranoid?  Sorry for the giggles, but I thought it was funny you saying that in all....



Lets just say we all have issues


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

*hand shake*  DEAL!!   :heehee:


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

Babs ,

Hows your day so far ? No headache I hope . Have a great day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Morning!!!!!! 

No headache and I'm feeling great.  Didn't weigh myself this morning (although I wanted to.)  My clothes are starting to feel loose.......yippie!!!!

One thing though, I'm starting to get hungry ALL THE TIME!!!!  May need to up my protein some more.  I'm currently at 144gr.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmmm I am hungry all the time too...   

Morning Babs!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Must be a good sign that are metabolism is speeding up.

I like your Avi!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow, Saph, Nice avi.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Must be a good sign that are metabolism is speeding up.
> 
> I like your Avi!



I hope so... I actually broke down and ate a bagel this am... yummy!  I am doing a refeed I guess!!    

Thanks... I took that pic in my NEW bedroom, which I love!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Wow, Saph, Nice avi.


Thanks SF!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Does your husband have you pose or do you have a timer on your camera?

I'm not complaining by any means.  I think it's cool!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Must be a good sign that are metabolism is speeding up.
> 
> I like your Avi!



Yes, your metabolism is pumping


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning!!!!!!
> 
> No headache and I'm feeling great. Didn't weigh myself this morning (although I wanted to.) My clothes are starting to feel loose.......yippie!!!!
> 
> One thing though, I'm starting to get hungry ALL THE TIME!!!! May need to up my protein some more. I'm currently at 144gr.


Oh Babsie, I am struggling to get to that point.  I am really trying to eat all my meals, but I feel so freaking full every time.  It's hard to eat so much when you aren't used to it....I am happy for you, keep up the good work..


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

Rise and shine Babsie girl ! 
Have a good day and a great weekend !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Does your husband have you pose or do you have a timer on your camera?
> 
> I'm not complaining by any means.  I think it's cool!!!



Actually I am not married, but I live with my honey!!  

BOTH!!  Sometimes he takes them sometimes I do!!!    

You are a model right?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes, your metabolism is pumping




That's what I was thinking too! YAY!!!!!

I'm getting REALLY excited.

Had a doctor appt.....doctor says I can weight train BUT very light.  So, I'm going to start out light (like I'd hit it hard when I'm starting all over   ) for a few months and go from there.

How are you doing today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Oh Babsie, I am struggling to get to that point.  I am really trying to eat all my meals, but I feel so freaking full every time.  It's hard to eat so much when you aren't used to it....I am happy for you, keep up the good work..




I KNOW!!! I use to have the same problem...I thought, "How on earth can a person possibly eat that much?"      Eventually I could fit and more meals in.  I think I started out only eating 3 meals...then bumped to 4 then 5, and when I started working out more, I ate 6 meals a day.  3 hours apart.

You'll get use to it!!!!  Hang in there Tony.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rise and shine Babsie girl !
> Have a good day and a great weekend !




Hey Gary

I have rise and shining!  Today is a great day.  Got up late but it's still a great day.   Feeling better and better.  

You know what's really cool?  Today when I put my jeans on, I didn't have to suck my root beer belly in to get'em buttoned.  They're loose fitting around my glutes, thighs and belly.........

Bad part.....my tatas are shrinking...hee hee hee...Oh well.  Most of my fat is stored in 3 places..okay well 4....boobs, glutes, tummy and thigh....and it comes off in that order too.  Weird.

I'm having a great day and HOPEFULLY my weekend will be the same.  My walking shoes came in last night so I have them on today (while at work) breaking them in.

I hope you have a great day and weekend too Gary!!!!!

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Actually I am not married, but I live with my honey!!
> 
> BOTH!!  Sometimes he takes them sometimes I do!!!
> 
> You are a model right?



Oh, I'm sorry Cindy!!!  That's cool though.  You take nice pictures  

I need to get a camera.  I'm ALWAYS using the work digital.


I'm currently not a model (or not in "model" shape.)  Once I get back down to size, I'm getting back into the game.  Since starting Lupron I had to cancel photo shoots.  Hopefully, this time next year I'll be ready.  We'll see.  

You should consider having a photo shoot!!!  Seriously....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

ME???  Photoshoot...   
but thanks for the compliment.

What's Lupron?  Is that for your endometriosis? 

Have a great weekend Babs!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Gary
> 
> I have rise and shining! Today is a great day. Got up late but it's still a great day. Feeling better and better.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your day is going great !  You will be back in model shape sooner than you think !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ME???  Photoshoot...
> but thanks for the compliment.
> 
> What's Lupron?  Is that for your endometriosis?
> ...




You laugh but I'm being serious!!!   You can do it.  You already love the camera and it loves you.  You should honestly try it once.   For you!!

You're welcome

Lupron is a nitemare!  It's an injection which temporarily puts you into menopause, etc....it's pure hell packed into a syringe (sorry for the language.)  I had REALLY bad side effects from it and still do.  Most have gone away though.

Yes, it was for my endometriosis.  I do not recommend it AT ALL.  Although I wouldn't take my word only, because there are many women who loved it.....it's just a matter of experience.....

hey you too....have a nice weekend

 Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your day is going great !  You will be back in model shape sooner than you think !




Thank you Gary for being a friend to me.....You're such a sweet guy...


Babs


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Babsie,


I am really glad you are having a good day.  I agree with Gary, with the dedication that you have shown, you should be able to be back in no time flat.  Heck, I am counting on it.  You know, the whole vicariously thing.  I see what you are doing and that you are succeeding and I want to too.....


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking too! YAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a doctor appt.....doctor says I can weight train BUT very light.  So, I'm going to start out light (like I'd hit it hard when I'm starting all over   ) for a few months and go from there.


 :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:
I'm so happy you can weight train!!!   
Say Good Bye to Stress!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 20, 2004)

Yay you can weight train again!  that's GREAT!!!!!

I agree w/ u that Cyndi can definately model, she is kinda bikini/fitness model rolled into one

Jeans getting loose is also great!  Thats a wonderful feeling! Sorry about the boobs tho lol! I always loose from my upper body down, and right now my shoulders are starting to look more defined so I better keep being good cuz the gut's gonna take another 2-3 weeks of being good to start shrinking!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey you guys!!  I took measurements Friday....

Cannot post today because my silly butt forgot the measurements on the kitchen table.  Will Def. bring them 2morrow...promise


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning Babs!!

How ya feeling today Hun???  I am OK, weekend was rough, my puppy was sooo sick all weekend throwing up out of both ends.      She was so sad, which makes me sad.   I was up with her all night Saturday, sitting outside in the cold, so she could do her thing over and over and over.  My poor baby.        

And thanks Greeky.. but there is NO way I could model anything but a winter parka with the hood up.        hey maybe I should move to Alaska and start a new career!!    

Babs.. I thought about you the other day while I was working out, I was doing leg extensions and they started to really burn and I pushed on... thinking Babs told me to work through the burn....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Babs. Glad you can lift again, that must be pure hell to not be able to lift! I'm with you all the way!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey hun!! Glad to see your back!     I've been MIA latley or I would have posted sooner.  Good luck on the weight loss so far!! How much are you trying to loose?  Good luck getting pregnant too.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yay you can weight train again!  that's GREAT!!!!!
> 
> I agree w/ u that Cyndi can definately model, she is kinda bikini/fitness model rolled into one
> 
> Jeans getting loose is also great!  Thats a wonderful feeling! Sorry about the boobs tho lol! I always loose from my upper body down, and right now my shoulders are starting to look more defined so I better keep being good cuz the gut's gonna take another 2-3 weeks of being good to start shrinking!


Hi Babsie, I am glad you can lift again. You really sounded like you needed it    

I hope for nothing but the best for you.  
Oh, and I agree, Cyndi should think about modeling....I don't know why she hasn't yet...


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Babs ! 
just checking in on ya .  Have a great day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I won't be hitting the weights for another couple weeks.  Hubby and I are waiting on test results.  If preggo, I highly doubt I'll be lifting weights.  Endometriosis PLUS pregnancy, equals HIGH RISK pregnancy.  Either way, if I'm not or am preggo, I'll be happy.  I know my options and which ever comes first......I can accept it!!!!  It's in gods hands.

I just know the second I walk in the gym, my friends are going to fall over in shock!!   

I'll see ya'll tomorrow........Keep up the faith!!!!! 

Babs


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow, I didn't know you were trying to get pregnant! (lucky husband   ) Good luck, I think that's awesome!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 23, 2004)

Aw hon...you want in on all the fun??


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Babsie,


I really hope that you don't get to work out with weights......for about 9 months  
I'll say a little prayer....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Aw hon...you want in on all the fun??


What do you think


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Babs and Rock, sittin' in a tree, K- I -S- S- I -N- G  I forget the rest   


Morning Babs


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Babs!!

I hope whatever is meant to be... happens!!   I DO love babies though....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Babsie,
> 
> 
> I am really glad you are having a good day.  I agree with Gary, with the dedication that you have shown, you should be able to be back in no time flat.  Heck, I am counting on it.  You know, the whole vicariously thing.  I see what you are doing and that you are succeeding and I want to too.....



Yes, Babs, I agree with Tony, you are very inspiring.  I just read your thread, WOW girl, you have got moxy!!!  Looking forward to seeing you reach your goals!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey  

Hows my Babs today ?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

You ok Babe ?

You know I worry about you when yuo are MIA for more than a day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey everyone.  I'll report back on Monday.  Something awful happened this week...I'll explain later

Have  nice weekend


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I'll report back on Monday. Something awful happened this week...I'll explain later
> 
> Have nice weekend


Hey Babs, I hope everything is Ok...I'll be thinking about you...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

Don't leave us hangin babs, hope your ok


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 27, 2004)

I hope everything's ok. Best wishes!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey Babs, still thinking about you.....be good...


Take care....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 2, 2004)

*Progress!!!*

 Date:  7/29/04
Weight: 190lbs

Neck: Didn???t measure. Should I? 
Chest: 41 (Tatas included) 
Waist: 38 
Hips: 44 
Rt Thigh: 27 
Lt Thigh: 27 
Rt Tri: 13.5 
Lt Tri: 13.5 
Rt Ca.: 16.5 
Lt Ca: 16.5


As of 9-1-04
*New Weight: 185lb*

*Chest*: 40 
*Waist*: 36.5
*Hips*: 43.5
*Thigh*: 24.12
*Rt Tri* : 13
Rt Ca.: Didn't measure:

Note: Must be losing more fat than muscle.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your concern.  I'll just say I've been busy looking for another babysitter because my girls & neice were inappropriately touched by the babysitter.  The case is being handled!

How is everyone???


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey ! There you are !!
Sorry to hear about the baby sitter   But glad you are back and congrats on the progress


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Date:  7/29/04
> Weight: 190lbs
> 
> Neck: Didn???t measure. Should I?
> ...



WAY TO GO BABS!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for your concern.  I'll just say I've been busy looking for another babysitter because my girls & neice were inappropriately touched by the babysitter.  The case is being handled!
> 
> How is everyone???



Yikes, that's tough!  I'm glad you reported it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

That sucks Babs!! Sick people.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for your concern.  I'll just say I've been busy looking for another babysitter because my girls & neice were inappropriately touched by the babysitter.  The case is being handled!
> 
> How is everyone???



Yeesh... that's really scary!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

HI Babs,


I am so sorry to hear about the case with the sitter.  I swear I got so mad I got teary eyed because I thought of my daughter and son and ....shit, still pissed...

Anyway, I will catch up with you a bit after the storm passes us, I haven't been here lately too much because of it.


Have a great day and I'll pray that your daughter will be ok


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning Babs!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

Morning Babs  


Hope you had a nice weekend !  Now back to work !!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 7, 2004)

HELLO EVERYONE 

Morning is ok.  Weekend was great!  Yesterday was good until 5pm.

Yesterday I took my g-ma to my g-pa's military cemetary.  There we burned a candle, laid flowers and said a prayer.  After that I took her home....got gas...and thought...."you know, I haven't gone through a car wash in a while (cause I hand wash my car) I just might as well go ahead and do this thing!"  So I did.

Well, just before I made it to my dads house (to pick up some mums I dropped off earlier in the day) MY MUFFLER SPLIT!!!  I was so mad I started crying...on top of this, picture driving a nice car with a LOUD exhaust into an upper class area.  Yeah!!!!  I was embarrassed.  Anyway, dad looked at my car and said:  "Car looks clean.  Should I get you a bumper sticker that says NASCAR?"  This made me laugh so I started feeling better and less embarrassed.  

Today I have to call my uncle who owns a advanced auto muffler store and have him fix my muffler.  Thing is, it's still in good condition.  Just pulled apart where the cat meets muff.  All I need is him or someone to slip it back together and clamp or weld and I'm all good.  BUT see...there's this thing called, "Daddy's little girl" and so my dad says........."YOU'RE GETTING A NEW EXHAUST SYSTEM AND SENDING *ME* the bill..........I'd argue with him normally but I never win.  So...Okay!  Less money out of my wallet.

Okay.  I'm not trying to brag and I'm not materialistic.....but my dad traded his 2004 mercedes in for a 2003 mercedes SL 500 V8 350, convert.  IT'S NICE!!!!!! and it's black........Anyway, IF I ever get to drive it...I'll take a picture and post it...... 

I can see nice photo shoots wearing that car......

SO HOW ARE YOU GUYS????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh, hey Toni - STAY SAFE!!!!!!!  Keeping checking in.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> HELLO EVERYONE
> 
> Morning is ok.  Weekend was great!  Yesterday was good until 5pm.
> 
> ...



Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet car!!  Sorry about the muffler tho, that's sucks, but it's sure nice to have your dad help out!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Vel!!! 

Here is the link to mercedes....this is the exact car he purchased.

http://www.mbusa.com/brand/container.jsp?/models/class_overview.jsp&modelCode=sl_class_main


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

*WOW​*


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

I want one


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning Babs  

Have a great day !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning everyone 

I'm doing great today.  Moody but great.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning everyone
> 
> I'm doing great today.  Moody but great.



Good morning Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Vel.

How ya doin?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

AWESOME!!!  How about yourself?  Anything new and exciting?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 8, 2004)

nah, nothing new and exciting going on here.

It's been raining and windy all day.  We're getting hit with Hurricane Francis left overs.

Something I didn't mention this week is, I'm not preggo and my doctor talked me into another month at a higher dose of clomid and days 3-8 (at 100mg), bd on days 11-15 (every other day.)  If no go this month, I'm seriously sick of trying.  never thought I'd say that.  Just too much heart ache involved with trying to conceive when all you get is a BFN test.  I got really excited when I was 3 days late.  I thought my hubby and I FINALLY done it.  Next day, I started and I was not in a good mood.   Things happen for a reason and, god just may think I should be in better shape before conceiving 

Thanks for listening! 

BAbs


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> nah, nothing new and exciting going on here.
> 
> It's been raining and windy all day.  We're getting hit with Hurricane Francis left overs.
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right, it will happen when everything is Juuuuuuuust right!  Great attitude tho, and I wish you all the luck.  You'll have that bambino soon enuff!  And damn, have a really really really really good time tryin!!  hee hee


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Babs


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Kristie!     What's up for today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning!!!!!!!!!!!!   

NT, where the heck have you been hiding?  How's the home buying going?

Vel - Um, today it's still muggy outside.  No cardio during lunch scheduled.  If the weather shapes up, I'll give it a whirl.  So far this week, cardio didn't happen.  Just feeling lazy is all and I have to get out of this mood!!!    When I get home (after work) I have laundry, feed the fish (inside and outside), bird, boxers and kitty.  Then, I make dinner for the family while I enjoy a tasty shake :yum:

How are you?????  What do you have planned for the day?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

the house buying is complete.  We are now waiting to move in.  We take possession on the 17th.  It's been a long month knowing that we'll be moving ...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Good morning!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NT, where the heck have you been hiding?  How's the home buying going?
> 
> ...



Wow, you have lots of pets too!  Fish tank..hate that job..we just got a beta fish so I only have to clean a little bowl      I'm doing Legs today then after work, my girlfriend and I are getting our noses pierced!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Morning Babs  

Anything exciting planned for this weekend ?  We have the World's Fair going on in town this weekend    Our little town street fair and beer gardens woohooo !


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

Good morning Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Babs  

Hope all is well with you !


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Babs???  U ok hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone.  Yep, I'm fine.

Doctor put me on another med (to help me conceive.)  It's called:  Dexamethasone.  See, I have PCO (Polycystic Ovaries) and PCO causes an over production of Androgens known as testosterone.  Needless to say, the levels of testosterone I produce is much higher than the amount of estrogen.  Supposedly, Dex will slow this down HOWEVER, I've been reading that Dexamethasone is a Corticosteriod.....I'm confused.

This is what I've been doing (off and on) this morning.  Trying to figure out what Dexamethasone is and how it's going to help me....

I did learn that having PCO, puts me at rish for type II diabetes because my body doesn't know how to absorb sugars..........I don't know......The more I read, the more scared I get. 

How are you guys doing???

Babs


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone.  Yep, I'm fine.
> 
> Doctor put me on another med (to help me conceive.)  It's called:  Dexamethasone.  See, I have PCO (Polycystic Ovaries) and PCO causes an over production of Androgens known as testosterone.  Needless to say, the levels of testosterone I produce is much higher than the amount of estrogen.  Supposedly, Dex will slow this down HOWEVER, I've been reading that Dexamethasone is a Corticosteriod.....I'm confused.
> 
> ...



Yes, keep reading up and educating yourself!  Too much testosterone eh?  That's greeeeeeeeeeeat for muscle building but it seems it's not good for baby making...learn something new everyday     Good luck with this drug..it could be the Babsie Wonder Drug...lets keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 13, 2004)

Vel, you make me laugh 

The more I read, the more and more scared I get.

Yeah, the testosterone is great for building muscle but it doesn't do me any good having that and not weight training.  Def. not a good thing when the amount of testosterone (in a female) overrides estrogen.  I'm going to take a look at my glucose intake and see if maybe I'm over doing the sugar.  If anything, starting tomorrow, I'll start consuming no more than 2gms of sugar per meal.

Okay...I did the Chinese baby gender predictor thing online and it says I have this month and next month to conceive a boy.....Looks like I'm going to try next month also.  I don't need anymore girls running around the house.......  I feel sorry for my hubby...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

I miss the gym 

I'm at toss up...........Do I go back to my gym OR, do I join the one that has the swimming pool....Seeing that I want to become pregnant, the one that has the swimming pool seems ideal (so I can do water aerobics) but I have a lot of friends at my old gym.................decisions.....decisions.

How is everyone??


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I miss the gym
> 
> I'm at toss up...........Do I go back to my gym OR, do I join the one that has the swimming pool....Seeing that I want to become pregnant, the one that has the swimming pool seems ideal (so I can do water aerobics) but I have a lot of friends at my old gym.................decisions.....decisions.
> 
> How is everyone??


 You can see your friends outside of the gym no? I'd do what's best for the pregnancy, imho...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

HEY GOALGETTER!!!!

Thanks for stopping by.  You're going to be successful with your goals.  I can see, others can see it and most importantly, you can see it happening!

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.  After the pregnancy, I'll get back to the hard core weight training regimne again and start competing.  Every night, I stare and dream about wearing my competition suits again.........Someday, I'll wear them again........Within 2 years!!!  Stick around.

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

*Hormone Levels*

Okay.  This is something new.

TSH - 0.783 (normal)
Prolactin - 6.7 (normal)
Testosterone - 41 (slighly elevated)
DHES - 380 (Um, a bit elevated)

Starting tomorrow, I'm supplementing with:

Calcium
Vitamin D
Chromium

I'm currently taking:

Clomid 100mg
Prenatal Conceive
Dexamethasone (steroid - I have PCO)

I'm posting this because it's something my doctor just informed me I should be doing since starting Dexamethason.  Dex. depletes my calcium, Vitamin D and Chromium.

Tonight, there will be no cardio session.  Aunt Phyl is progessively getting worse so we're all going over to visit with her.  She has pancreatic and breast cancer.  Aunt Phyl is an aunt by marriage.

Babs


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

Couldn't stop by without saying


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

Morning Babs  

Sorry to hear about your aunt .  Take care .


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey there Babsie...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Couldn't stop by without saying


 OMG.....BF!!!!  Thank you for stopping by.  It's been a while since we spoke (typed)  First, congrats!!!  Your daughter is darling!!!  Very pretty, just like her mommy.  How are things going for you?

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey there Babsie...




Hi GG, how's it going this morning?

I'm doing great.  During my lunch hour I'm going to head to the pharmacy or, purchase some herbal stuff from myself.....which ever is cheapest.  This baby making stuff is pretty expensive, but I have to make sure I get my supplementing in  

As previously noted, I'll be purchasing Chromium, Vitamin D and Calcium.  If Aunt Phyl gets much worse, I may choose to go see her for a bit.  Hospice is taking great care of her.  Today they may be moving her to the "Becker" house....I still don't understand why they'd move her.....but then again I don't thoroughly understand all that hospice is and does.  I just know they try to make you feel comfortable if you chose to be a DNR.

Okay......I went off track on my "lifestyle change" lastnight......This is why it's always a good idea to have your meals laid out and ready to grab......I ate hamburger helper...........................................    and it gave me heart burn.....Guess that's what I get by means of punishment 

This is babs, keeping ya'll posted
Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Babs
> 
> Sorry to hear about your aunt .  Take care .



 Hi Buddy!!!  How are you today?

Me too!  Seems like, one way or the other cancer is bound to get you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Morning Hun     Sorry to hear about your Aunt, I hope she recovers soon! 

I only wish Hamburger helper was my weakness, chocolate calls my name for a week straight every month!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ...Seems like, one way or the other cancer is bound to get you....


 Bah, ain't that the truth. It's an equal-opportunity disease, that bastard.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...  I only wish Hamburger helper was my weakness, chocolate calls my name for a week straight every month!


 AAAAHHH! ME TOO. And that week is coming up. And I have dreams of swimming in bowls of hershey's kisses, lake champlain 5 stars, and ferrer rochers hazelnut balls...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hun     Sorry to hear about your Aunt, I hope she recovers soon!
> 
> I only wish Hamburger helper was my weakness, chocolate calls my name for a week straight every month!



Hi N,

Me too.  Unfortunately, there's no recovering for Aunt Phyl.  She's been given 3 to 6 weeks to live.  I doubt it'll be that long.  She's really bad off.  

Ugh, Hamburger Helper is by far my weakness....YUK!  We were all in a hurry to get dinner done and the girls fed....that was pretty much the fastest preparing food we have.  Everything else needs baked - which takes forever.

I was told the reason why women have cravings before, during or even after their menses...it's because our Progesterone levels are out of wack and it makes us "think" we're hungry when we're really not.  I'm learning quite a bit about women and our weight problems.  Instead of grabbing a choc. bar...try drinking a choc. Nutrition Protein Shake.  

Next month my trainers wife and I are going to take our PT certificate classes....Once I'm certified, I'd like to help people train in their own home....General fitness wise.  No hard core training.  I mainly want to gear it up for people who are too embarrassed of their appearance or have some sort of "gym" phobia...I'm already doing Personal Weight Loss Coaching/Counseling.  I REALLY enjoy it!

Thanks for stopping by N!!!  Keep up the good work too

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Bah, ain't that the truth. It's an equal-opportunity disease, that bastard.




Very sad!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Very sad!


 Sad that I said that, or sad that it is? I didn't mean to offend!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sad that I said that, or sad that it is? I didn't mean to offend!


Oh hon you didn't offend me.....  

In general, the whole picture is sad.  Life can be so beautiful one minute and horrible the next.  talk about bitter sweet living..


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Good morning Babs, How was your visit with your Aunt?  How are you feeling today?  Any big plans?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'm doing great.  During my lunch hour I'm going to head to the pharmacy or, purchase some herbal stuff from myself.....which ever is cheapest.  This baby making stuff is pretty expensive, but I have to make sure I get my supplementing in
> 
> As previously noted, I'll be purchasing Chromium, Vitamin D and Calcium.  If Aunt Phyl gets much worse, I may choose to go see her for a bit.  Hospice is taking great care of her.  Today they may be moving her to the "Becker" house....I still don't understand why they'd move her.....but then again I don't thoroughly understand all that hospice is and does.  I just know they try to make you feel comfortable if you chose to be a DNR.
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

No, no big plans

You?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

>



hee hee, sorry, thought you posted that last night...better get my eyes checked


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

>


Hi Babs,

I hope you are having a good morning today.
You know it's funny you talk about the heartburn caused when you veer off.  If I eat something that's not good for me (out of the diet), most of the times I get heartburn.  However, if I eat something healthy and put tabasco for taste, nothing, not even a burp.....

I hope you are having a great day today babs....I'll be praying that you can have a baby.  I love to carry mine.....You'll be a great mom, but then again, you already knew that.  Just ask your daughter, you are already a good mom


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Babs,
> 
> I hope you are having a good morning today.
> You know it's funny you talk about the heartburn caused when you veer off.  If I eat something that's not good for me (out of the diet), most of the times I get heartburn.  However, if I eat something healthy and put tabasco for taste, nothing, not even a burp.....
> ...



Hi Toni

yes, I had a good morning.  How about you?

During lunch I didn't get Chromium because all the pharmacy and GNC had was that Picotinate and research has proved it to cause cancer in hamsters.....so I'm considering that a warning sign.  Not taking any chances.  Now, I'm surfing the net because Nicotinate proves to absorb the same as Picotinate however there's more of a risk in taking Picotinate than Nicotinate.  What's the difference?   Don't know!  All I know is I want to first, find out where I can actually purchase this stuff and secondly, try it out.  Chromium isn't sold in raw form and it's helps with Insulin levels which, helps you also to lose weight!  HAHA...OH YEA!  Furthermore, another bad part is, no one knows just how much Chromium a person needs.  Like, how much puts you at a toxic level?  So, if I do find this stuff, I'm going to take half the recommended dosage.

I did end up purchasing Calcium with Vitamin D.  I have glucosamine at home and I think that's all I need at the moment. 

Eating healthy and adding Tobasco sauce to the mix is scrumbdiliumcious and the same here.....no heart burn........

How are you on this fine afternoon?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 16, 2004)

Morning Babs


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Good morning!  (still sleepy)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 17, 2004)

Morning Sweetie     Hope your having a good day.  Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie     Hope your having a good day.  Any plans for the weekend?



Hi NC

So far, I'm having a good day.  

Plans?  Hm....Nothing outside the norm.  I think we're going furniture shopping..Not sure!

Why, you wanna meet and shop together  

How are you on this rainy day?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hello!




Hi GG 

How about you - you doing alright today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi GG
> 
> How about you - you doing alright today?


 Wide awake - happy it's Friday!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Wide awake - happy it's Friday!




I hear that!!!  TGIF baby...yeehaw.  Right now I'm waiting on my coffee to kick in........

You know, last night I made a decision and I think I'm okay with it.

Care to listen or add advice?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 17, 2004)

So- what's the decission??  Shopping- hell yeah, count me in!!!! I LOVE to shop, I just hate grocery shopping! LOL!! 


I checked out your contest journal- quick question- what were your macros and calories if you know off hand?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I hear that!!!  TGIF baby...yeehaw.  Right now I'm waiting on my coffee to kick in........
> 
> You know, last night I made a decision and I think I'm okay with it.
> 
> Care to listen or add advice?


 Absolutely. hit me with it...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Absolutely. hit me with it...



You know how I was saying I???m going to give this baby making stuff till next month?  Well, I???ve had a change of heart.  One, I???m sick of being emotional, moody and easily irritated (from the meds.) Two, the meds are halting me from losing weight. Three, I miss my old clothes.  Four, I miss weight training with my buds. Five, my kids are at the age where, I don???t have to wait on them hand in foot, bath them, hand feed them, buy them diapers, wake up in the middle of the night and my youngest will be starting K next year.  This means the cost of babysitting will go DOWN???YAY!!  Six, I hate planning sex!!!  I???m a spontaneous type of gal.  Yeah, sometimes planning makes things run smoother but I like the excitement of the ???unknown.???  What tops it off overall ??? I feel mind, body and soul that if I???m over weight and TTC, who???s to say Baby and I will come out healthy?  Who???s to say, after delivery because of my weight and having PCOS, I won???t become a diabetic?  I feel I should be healthy before TTC.  I should be at my ideal weight first.  

Here???s a shocker!  I???m honestly sick of having Sex.  I really am, and I never thought in my life I???d say that.  If I???m not preggers this month, I feel it???s time for me to move on and take a break for a while.  If this is the month for me, then I???ll be extremely happy.  No regrets??????..

Okay???this is everything that was going through my mind last night ??? as I was trying to sleep.  Last night it was DH and I???s time to BD and I didn???t want to, but we HAD to because I???m suppose to be ovulating????????????Saturday we???re suppose to BD???.and I???m not going to.

Think I need a break or are my hormones all wacky right now?

I???m up and down???.because I know the longer I wait; the harder it will be for DH and me to become pregnant.  

I hate feeling like this???I feel selfish!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> So- what's the decission??  Shopping- hell yeah, count me in!!!! I LOVE to shop, I just hate grocery shopping! LOL!!
> 
> 
> I checked out your contest journal- quick question- what were your macros and calories if you know off hand?




I just posted my decision  

okay, where we goin?

Oh man......I never really counted anything but my protein....I just made a plan I would stick to and stuck with it...If things weren't working for me the way it was planned, then I'd tweek it a bit.  This go round:  My protein is at 145grams....I'm not counting my Carbs or fats - keeping it clean and chosing Low GI.  Next week I'm going to actually post my meals, new measurements and take another set of pics.  Fibre will be high!  I'll also add reasonings to selected fibre for the day, week or program.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You know how I was saying I???m going to give this baby making stuff till next month? Well, I???ve had a change of heart. One, I???m sick of being emotional, moody and easily irritated (from the meds.) Two, the meds are halting me from losing weight. Three, I miss my old clothes. Four, I miss weight training with my buds. Five, my kids are at the age where, I don???t have to wait on them hand in foot, bath them, hand feed them, buy them diapers, wake up in the middle of the night and my youngest will be starting K next year. This means the cost of babysitting will go DOWN???YAY!! Six, I hate planning sex!!! I???m a spontaneous type of gal. Yeah, sometimes planning makes things run smoother but I like the excitement of the ???unknown.??? What tops it off overall ??? I feel mind, body and soul that if I???m over weight and TTC, who???s to say Baby and I will come out healthy? Who???s to say, after delivery because of my weight and having PCOS, I won???t become a diabetic? I feel I should be healthy before TTC. I should be at my ideal weight first.
> 
> Here???s a shocker! I???m honestly sick of having Sex. I really am, and I never thought in my life I???d say that. If I???m not preggers this month, I feel it???s time for me to move on and take a break for a while. If this is the month for me, then I???ll be extremely happy. No regrets??????..
> 
> ...


 Babs... while I can totally understand why you're frustrated, as this experience is taking quite a toll on you in many respects, I don't think it's selfish of you to feel that way.

 You are lucky enough to have children already, and if you didn't have any and wanted them desperately, I'd say keep trying a little longer. But you have them. You know what some women would give to be able to have children, but can't?  

 I guess the decision, obviously, rests in your hands, so it comes down to just how badly you want more children, and how much more you're willing to sacrifice of yourself on your quest to *MAYBE* become pregnant.

 I have no children, so I feel wholly unqualified to hand out advice on something like this. I'd be quick to say forget it and get your life back because it does sound like you're going through hell. But I'm on the outside... And coming from the outside, I think your resolution to try through this month and then stop for a while is good.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Babs... while I can totally understand why you're frustrated, as this experience is taking quite a toll on you in many respects, I don't think it's selfish of you to feel that way.
> 
> *Thank you GG  It's taking a BIG toll on me and I'm glad you don't feel I'm being selfish. *
> 
> ...




Please don't think by me replying in bold was by any means me representing an upset or angry person.  It's just an easy way to reply   GG - Thank you!!!!!!!!!!

Babs


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Please don't think by me replying in bold was by any means me representing an upset or angry person. It's just an easy way to reply   GG - Thank you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Babs


 phew! I was sweating a little bit thinking maybe what i said might upset you, but not because you replied in bold! I mean when i submitted the reply. 

 You're welcome Babs. Happy to help, even in the smallest way.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> phew! I was sweating a little bit thinking maybe what i said might upset you, but not because you replied in bold! I mean when i submitted the reply.
> 
> You're welcome Babs. Happy to help, even in the smallest way.




Hee hee hee...you're funny   See, you've turned my frown upside down..... to


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

*For those of you that don't know what PCOS is:*

 Introduction

*Polycystic Ovary Syndrome *

Polycystic ovary syndrome is something quite different to suffering from ovarian cysts, which are discussed in detail in that section. Polycystic ovaries are ovaries that are actually covered with very small follicles in which the egg develops. 

*What is polycystic ovary syndrome?*
In each menstrual cycle, follicles grow on the ovaries. Within those follicles eggs develop, one of which will reach maturity faster than the others and be released into the fallopian tubes. This is known as ovulation. The remaining follicles (sometimes hundreds) will degenerate. In the case of polycystic ovaries, however, the ovaries are much larger than normal, and there are a series of undeveloped follicles that appear in clumps, rather like a bunch of grapes. Polycystic ovaries are not particularly troublesome and in many cases they will not even affect your fertility. Where the problem starts, however, is when the cysts cause a hormonal imbalance, leading to a series of other symptoms. These symptoms are the difference between suffering from PCOS and from polycystic ovaries.

So a woman can have polycystic ovaries without having PCOS but all women with PCOS will have polycystic ovaries.

*What symptoms could you experience?*
With the most extreme form of PCOS, you would tend to be overweight, have no or very few periods, be prone to acne, grow unusually heavy body hair, often on the face, breasts and inside of the legs, and be susceptible to mood swings. And with this can come problems with fertility and often recurrent miscarriages. Women with PCOS may be seven times more likely to develop diabetes because of problems with blood sugar balance. 



*What are your choices?*

Over the last few years, research into the nutritional approach to PCOS has revolutionised the treatment of this problem. 

As women with PCOS lose weight, hormone levels start to return to normal. Testosterone levels fall, serum insulin levels go down, SHBG levels go up and the symptoms of PCOS diminish, with significant improvements in the growth of excess hair as the women lose weight. 

Along with the weight loss comes a remarkable change in ovarian function. In one study, 82 percent of the women who were not previously ovulating showed improvements, with a number of successful pregnancies during the study, even though many of these women had a long-standing history of infertility. 

So dramatic have been some of the results, that it has now been suggested that changing a woman's diet should be the first move if she is overweight and failing to conceive. One study found that 11 out of 12 women who had been overweight and not ovulating conceived naturally after reducing their weight. 

In general, women with high levels of luteinising hormone (LH) in the first half of their menstrual cycle seem to have a greater risk of miscarriage. So miscarriages are more likely to occur in women with PCOS because of the high levels of LH. But, in a study of women with PCOS who were asked to change their diets, the rate of miscarriages dropped from 75 percent to 18 percent once they had lost weight. 

*Supplements*


The supplements recommended below have been studied in clinical trials and have been found to be effective in connection with PCOS. For best results you should take them over a period of three months, at the end of which you should be reassessed in order to monitor improvements and changes and then adjust the supplement programme according to your new condition. 

If you been using the Pill to regulate your periods, you may have an even greater imbalance between a number of key vitamins and minerals. Correcting this imbalance will go a long way towards treating the root cause of the problem.


*Multivitamin and Mineral*
A good quality multivitamin and mineral would form the foundation of your supplement programme to make sure that you are getting a 'little bit of everything'. You then add in those nutrients in slightly higher amounts which are known to be helpful for PCOS. 

*Chromium *
Chromium is an extremely important mineral if you have PCOS. It helps to encourage the formation of glucose tolerance factor (GTF) which is a substance released by the liver and required to make insulin more efficient. A deficiency of chromium can lead to insulin resistance, which is a key problem in the case of PCOS; too much insulin can be circulating but it is unable to control your blood sugar (glucose) levels. 

Chromium is the most widely researched mineral used in the treatment of overweight. It helps to control cravings and reduces hunger. Chromium also helps to control fat and cholesterol in the blood. One study showed that people who took chromium over a ten-week period lost an average of 1.9kg (4.2lb) of fat while those on a placebo (sugar tablet) lost only 0.2kg (0.4lb) 
Warning
If you are diabetic and on medication, you should speak to your doctor before taking chromium

*B vitamins*
The B vitamins are very important in helping to correct the symptoms of PCOS. Vitamins B2, B3, B5 and B6 are particularly useful for controlling weight, and here's why: Vitamin B2 helps to turn fat, sugar and protein into energy. B3 is a component of the glucose tolerance factor (GTF), which is released every time blood sugar rises, and vitamin B3 helps to keep the levels in balance. Vitamin B5 has been shown to help with weight loss because it helps to control fat metabolism. B6 is also important for maintaining hormone balance and, together with B2 and B3, is necessary for normal thyroid hormone production. Any deficiencies in these vitamins can affect thyroid function and consequently affect the metabolism.

The B vitamins are also essential for the liver to convert your 'old' hormones into harmless substances which can then be excreted from the body.

*Zinc*
Zinc is one of the key minerals that we need in our daily diets and it has a wide range of functions. Unfortunately, because our soil has been depleted by overfarming, there is very little natural zinc found in our food. Furthermore, processing and refining strip out what little might be remaining. So no matter how good your diet, you may not be getting anywhere near the levels of zinc that you need. There are two approaches to this: you can eat whole organic food, which has much more rigorous controls on farming methods, or you can add a zinc supplement to your diet. But why is it so important?

Zinc is an important mineral for appetite control and a deficiency can cause a loss of taste and smell, creating a need for stronger-tasting foods, including those that are saltier, sugarier and/or spicier (in other words, often more fattening!). Zinc is also necessary for the correct action of many hormones, including insulin, so it is extremely important in balancing blood sugar. It also functions together with vitamins A and E in the manufacture of thyroid hormone. 


*Magnesium*
Magnesium levels have been found to be low in people with diabetes and there is a strong link between magnesium deficiency and insulin resistance. It is, therefore, an important mineral to include if you are suffering from PCOS.

*Co-Enzyme Q10*
This is a vitamin-like substance that is contained in nearly every cell of your body. It is important for energy production and normal carbohydrate metabolism (the way our bodies break down the carbohydrates we eat in order to turn them into energy). One study showed that people on a low-fat diet doubled their weight loss when they supplemented with Co-Q10 as compared to those who did not take it. Co-Q10 has also been proved useful in controlling blood sugar levels.

*Garcinia cambogia*
If you are really struggling with sugar cravings, or you find it difficult to resist bingeing on just about anything, this is the supplement for you. Garcinia cambogia is a small tropical fruit called the 'Malabar tamarind'. It comes from central Asia, where the rind is used in Thai and Indian cooking. The garcinia contains HCA (hydroxy-citric acid) which enables carbohydrates to be turned into usable energy instead of being deposited as fat. The HCA in this fruit seems to curb appetite, reduce food intake and inhibit the formation of fat and cholesterol. It seems to be particularly helpful when teamed with chromium. I use one which combines the HCA and chromium in the same capsules which saves you taking two different supplements.

*Herbs (see caution below)*

Herbs are extremely useful in the treatment of PCOS. Making changes and adding supplements to your diet will help to control weight and balance blood sugar, while herbs go a step further, targeting any problems involving hormone balance.

Herbs can also be very beneficial in encouraging the function of your liver, in order to make sure that it is metabolising the hormones efficiently and then eliminating them. 

*Agnus castus* (Vitex/chastetree berry)
This is one of the most important herbs for PCOS because it helps to stimulate and normalise the function of the pituitary gland, which controls the release of LH (luteinising hormone). 

*Saw Palmetto* (Serenoa repens) 
Saw palmetto is a herb that is traditionally considered in light of its success in treating prostate problems caused by an imbalance of hormones (including excess testosterone). It is a small palm tree found in North America and the berries of the tree are used in tinctures or capsule form. 

Research has shown that saw palmetto works as an anti-androgen, which can be very helpful given the high levels of testosterone in PCOS. 

I would suggest that you add saw palmetto to your treatment plan if you have excess hair growth, or have been told you have high levels of androgens. Otherwise, take agnus castus on its own.

*Milk Thistle *(Silybum marianum)
This is one of the key herbs for the liver, which acts as your waste disposal unit,, and it is therefore essential for the treatment of PCOS. It helps to protect your liver cells against damage and to promote the healing of damaged cells, so improving the general functioning of the liver and all its detoxifying properties.


*Caution*

You should not take any of the above herbs if you are taking, The Pill, Fertillity drugs, HRT or any other hormonal treatment or other medication unless they are recommended by a registered, experienced practitioner.

*Tests*

Tests are extremely useful, in that they can tell you what deficiencies you have at the moment and then for you to know what supplements would be useful to take to correct those deficiencies. You would then be re-tested after three to four months to monitor your progress and to adjust the supplement programme accordingly. 

http://www.marilynglenville.com/general/polycystic.htm


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Morning Sara  

How are you?


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm doing good. I just thank God everyday  
still stressed about school, work but thats the point


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

That's nice to hear!

What do you mean, that's the point?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee...you're funny  See, you've turned my frown upside down..... to


 
How's the rest of your day been? I haven't been back on since like 2, 230... Hope you've kept that smile all day!


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's nice to hear!
> 
> What do you mean, that's the point?



I mean that's the point of life.. not everything can be perfect and works the way we want it to 
but, we have to be thankful of what we have


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

*4 Week Meal Plan*

*6am*:
3 Egg whites
1 Yolk
6oz Tuna
Calcium Supplement
8oz Water mixed into Coffee

*9am:*
Protein Shake
8oz milk+1cup ice+1 banana+2scoop nutition+2scoop protein...Blend

*12noon*:
4cups spinach salad
6oz grilled chicken
1/3cup nuts
2tbsp Vinegarette
8oz water
Calcium supplement

*3pm*:
Yogurt
8oz water

*6pm*:
6oz Lauras lean meat
Yam
1tsp butter
1cup broccoli and Flaxseed oil
8oz water
Calcium supplement

*9pm: (if hungry)*
1 cup Cottage cheese.
Prenatal conceive
Dexamethasone


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

hey there! Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

I got off to a late start this morning.  My first meal didn't get started until 8:30am.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey there! Good morning!




Morning.  How was your weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning.  How was your weekend?


 it was all fun and games until i got bloated! hahaha!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Babs....


I'm baaaack!!!!!

How've you been?  How are you feeling?  I see you were a little disappointed at this whole baby making routine...
I have to tell you, I hate planning sex as well.  But nowadays with the kids and all, you have no choice but to plan.  It's still enjoyable, no question....
Dear, I now you are frustrated and you know what, you deserve to feel how you want to.  I do have to tell you something that you probably already know and I shouldn't be meddling with, but you see, I like you and think you are a great gal, so I have to tell you to stop pressuring yourself.  The reason that you are not getting prego may be because you guys are putting way too much pressure on yourselves.  What you need to do, again if you want, is to not think about it so much.  It'll just happen I hope.  That's what my wife's doctor told her when we decided to have kids.  We played it like that and on the first try on both, my wife got pregnant (Dang it.....   )
I'll keep you in my thoughts...

Take care...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Babs....
> 
> 
> I'm baaaack!!!!!
> ...



So, how did everything go?  What's the damage????

I've been well.  Aunt Phyll passed last night but it was peaceful and she's no longer in pain.  

yeah, I'm a little disappointed but not much.  I'm thankful for the two I was able to conceive - even though they drive me nuts when they argue!  I tried explaining to my husband that I don't want to plan this either however, you have to do certain things on the day you ovulate....like fertilize the egg!  This is the only reason why we've been planning.  If we do decide to try next month, the only thing we're going to plan is.........the day we get a positive OP, we'll BD........  Our friends and family said, the same thing you had, "Relax and it will happen - You're stressing out too much and that's why it's not happening!"

Tomorrow I go in to have my progesterone levels checked.  Anything over 10, shows ovulation.  I'll keep ya'll posted.

Btw - Your last comments made me chuckle.  Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Morning Miss Babs


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Ack I posted a comment and it didn't go through..oh well

Wanted to say sorry about your aunt babsie  *HUG*

And dont stress, stress is bad for the body, just be happy and make love!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Miss Babs


Well hello mister Gary 

How are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ack I posted a comment and it didn't go through..oh well
> 
> Wanted to say sorry about your aunt babsie  *HUG*
> 
> And dont stress, stress is bad for the body, just be happy and make love!



Hi Greeky

I know how you feel, it's happened to me on more than one ocassion.  

Thanks for the hug.....she's in a far better place.

Okay....I'm not going to stress....if it happens, it happens - I'd rather sooner than later.  Just stinks because having Endometriosis and PolyCystic Ovaries doesn't help out.  This is suppose to be therapy!??!?!?!?!

I think we're done rocking the house for a while.   

How are you doing dear?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Well hello mister Gary
> 
> How are you today?


I'm fine , I missed it the first time through but sorry to hear about your Aunt. Take care Babs


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> So, how did everything go? What's the damage????
> 
> I've been well. Aunt Phyll passed last night but it was peaceful and she's no longer in pain.
> 
> ...


I figured that would help....I meant it though..I mean, dang (very seldom do I curse), don't they say practice makes perfect? What the heck happened to practice?????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I figured that would help....I meant it though..I mean, dang (very seldom do I curse), don't they say practice makes perfect? What the heck happened to practice?????



Practice, practice practice.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Addition to meal 2*

I added Kolbe cheese to meal 2....to which I'm eating it now...I'M SO BEHIND ON MY MEAL TIMING TODAY..ugh.....must be because it's Monday?

1oz cheese
100calories
Doing it for the calcium...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 20, 2004)

Morning hottie!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2004)

Good afternoon NC SWEETIE!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

Meal 1:
No Eggs
No Yolk
No tuna

I got up REALLY late 

Instead this is the quickest fix I have:

1 Banana
8oz water+coffee
Calcium supplement

*last night meal 5*
Didn't eat lean mean, rather I had 6oz fish.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning Babs  

What ya up to today ?
I'm getting ready for abs/calves in a few minutes


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

GOOD MORNING HON!!!  How are things with you these days?  Been busy here on my side...damn work keeps gettin in the way of my chatting


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning Hot Stuff!!    I love bananas.  I'll even eat the babyfood banana's and apples mixed with Cream of Wheat!! I'm such a goob!!     I love fish, I have some kind of it everyday.  I bought some tuna steaks yesterday, going to wait and have them this weekend   .


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Babsie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Babs
> 
> What ya up to today ?
> I'm getting ready for abs/calves in a few minutes




Hi Gary, 

Um, today I have to have lab work done.  This is CD21 for me and I have to have my progesterone levels checked.  After that, it's back to work.  If it's not raining this evening, I plan on taking a walk with the boxers while the girls ride their bikes.

I'm backing off the cardio until my diet is in order.  Taking things 1 step at a time.  Still trying to find Chromium Nicotinate too.......and it's frustrating.

What are you up to today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING HON!!!  How are things with you these days?  Been busy here on my side...damn work keeps gettin in the way of my chatting




Good morning Vel 

Things are well with me.  Must admit though, I'm getting excited for you!!!  You're 4 weeks away from Comp.  Did you shop over the weekend for your suits, and did you find slut pumps?

yeah, that work thing gets ya ALL the time....

How are you doing today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hot Stuff!!    I love bananas.  I'll even eat the babyfood banana's and apples mixed with Cream of Wheat!! I'm such a goob!!     I love fish, I have some kind of it everyday.  I bought some tuna steaks yesterday, going to wait and have them this weekend   .




Back at ya HOT STUFF!!!  

yeah, I love bananas.  they're good for your heart and have lots of potasium.  Don't know about eating babyfood banana.  I'll leave that for you since you like it so well.   

Fish is also good for you as long as you don't go over board.  Never had tuna steaks.  What's that taste like?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey Babsie!




HI DAVID...HOW THE HECK ARE YA?????????   

Did you give Stacey me emails?  haven't heard from her  

Is she still trying for a baby or did she give up also?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ... Never had tuna steaks.  What's that taste like?



I'm guessing like tuna?  

Morning Mrs. Babsie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

You're silly NT.

If it tastes like tuna.....I'll pass. 

Morning NT, how are you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Never had tuna steaks.  What's that taste like?




They are sooooo good   .  They don't really taste like tuna though, I mean they do a little bit, but they have a thicker texture and everything to them.  I always marinate mine for a few hours in FF Italian and then just put some Mrs. Dash or something on it.  Give 'em a try.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

I am great thanks, and yourself?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> They are sooooo good  . They don't really taste like tuna though, I mean they do a little bit, but they have a thicker texture and everything to them. I always marinate mine for a few hours in FF Italian and then just put some Mrs. Dash or something on it. Give 'em a try.


Try them Babs ! Totally different than canned


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're silly NT.
> 
> If it tastes like tuna.....I'll pass.
> 
> Morning NT, how are you?


Truth be told Babs, a good tuna steak, cooked the right way, will be like if you are eating a fillet mignon.....
Of course it does have a fishy taste, but it's ooooh so good....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> They are sooooo good   .  They don't really taste like tuna though, I mean they do a little bit, but they have a thicker texture and everything to them.  I always marinate mine for a few hours in FF Italian and then just put some Mrs. Dash or something on it.  Give 'em a try.




I'm going to have to try it some day.  Can you buy them in a grocery store or does it have to be a specialty shop?

Marinate.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

How is your day going NC?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am great thanks, and yourself?




that's nice!!!  

Right now, I'm bloated.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Try them Babs ! Totally different than canned





Will try them


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Truth be told Babs, a good tuna steak, cooked the right way, will be like if you are eating a fillet mignon.....
> Of course it does have a fishy taste, but it's ooooh so good....




How do you cook yours Toni?  Fillet Mignon is the BOMB


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> How do you cook yours Toni? Fillet Mignon is the BOMB


I have yet to master the tuna. It's so easy to cook. The way it's done is you sear one side then the other, while the middle stays reddish... If you don't like it like that, I suggest you don't eat it, because if you cook it more than that, it'll be like cardboard....I usually like it blackened....Put cracked pepper on top and bottom, then sear it....Of course, I have to add garlic, so I normally mix garlic with cracked pepper and hmmmm, delish....
It's amazing, I can cook a Beef Wellington, Prime Rib (or in my case "Choice Rib", because the "prime steaks" are expensive), an amazing shrimp scampy, and a Chili that'll wake the dead, not because of the burn, but because of the flavor, but I can't sear a simple tuna steak.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

okay....Cooking instructions 101.

Spill the beans   or the tuna


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

to tuna 
Hiya Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Rissole 

I'm eating Tuna right now....yukkie!  How have you been?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I have yet to master the tuna. It's so easy to cook. The way it's done is you sear one side then the other, while the middle stays reddish... If you don't like it like that, I suggest you don't eat it, because if you cook it more than that, it'll be like cardboard....I usually like it blackened....Put cracked pepper on top and bottom, then sear it....Of course, I have to add garlic, so I normally mix garlic with cracked pepper and hmmmm, delish....
> It's amazing, I can cook a Beef Wellington, Prime Rib (or in my case "Choice Rib", because the "prime steaks" are expensive), an amazing shrimp scampy, and a Chili that'll wake the dead, not because of the burn, but because of the flavor, but I can't sear a simple tuna steak.....


 Hahaha "Cardboard" is the only way I'll eat blackened tuna steaks. I prefer it to be a little more thoroughly cooked. Whenever I order that at a restaurant (blackened tuna, slightly more cooked), the waiters always roll their eyes and try to lecture me. It drives me up the wall! Let me eat my damn tuna the way i like it! 

 and i have to say....mmmmm. chilli. Gotta love it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning Babsie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!! You can buy the steaks at a regular grocery store.

What's on the agenda for you today??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

*Adjustment to Meal 1*

]*6am*:
3 Egg whites
1 Yolk
6oz Tuna
1Tbsp Mayo
Calcium Supplement
8oz Water mixed into Coffee

*9am:*
Protein Shake
8oz milk+1cup ice+1 banana+2scoop nutition+2scoop protein...Blend

*12noon*:
4cups spinach salad
6oz grilled chicken
1/3cup nuts
2tbsp Vinegarette
8oz water
Calcium supplement

*3pm*:
Yogurt
1oz Cheese
8oz water

*6pm*:
6oz Lauras lean meat
Yam
1tsp butter
1cup broccoli and Flaxseed oil
8oz water
Calcium supplement

*9pm: (if hungry)*
1 cup Cottage cheese.
Prenatal conceive
Dexamethasone[/QUOTE]


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning Babsie!




Morning GG...how are you today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning GG...how are you today?


 SO FAR, better than yesterday - let's see how i hold up!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!! You can buy the steaks at a regular grocery store.
> 
> What's on the agenda for you today??




Sweet.  I'll have to try it after my 4 weeks is up.  

Um...the agenda for today......work, eat and make a deposit at the bank  I think that's it.  Tonight I'm def. taking a walk.  My 7yr old is selling Candy....so we're going to make the rounds to the neighbors.

What's on your agenda darlin?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> SO FAR, better than yesterday - let's see how i hold up!




What happened yesterday?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What happened yesterday?


 was siiiiiiiick (sore throat, bloating, pms, cold/flu/germies threatening to hit hard)


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning Babs  


I like tuna but for breakfast   lol


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning Babs, how are you today?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

morning sweetie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Just the usual.  I'm at work 'till five.  Went to pay off my Belk card and ended up putting some cute sweaters right back on it   , oh well!! Cardio and weights tonight and that's my exciting life   !!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> was siiiiiiiick (sore throat, bloating, pms, cold/flu/germies threatening to hit hard)




Ew!

So how was your day today?  Feeling better?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Babs
> 
> 
> I like tuna but for breakfast   lol




I hear ya!!!  I might switch it up once I get sick of the taste.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs, how are you today?




other than my back hurting, I'm doing alright.  How about you - how was your day?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> morning sweetie




good morning - good afternoon and good evening......In about 5 hours, it'll be GOOD NIGHT   

How was your day hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Just the usual.  I'm at work 'till five.  Went to pay off my Belk card and ended up putting some cute sweaters right back on it   , oh well!! Cardio and weights tonight and that's my exciting life   !!




Me too.  I leave at 5pm. I'M TIRED!!!

Isn't that the way it goes?  Get all caught up and then....all these sales come from no where   They were calling your name.

Hi five for Cardio and Weights.  I'll be there sometime...just not this month.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Me too.  I leave at 5pm. I'M TIRED!!!
> 
> Isn't that the way it goes?  Get all caught up and then....all these sales come from no where   They were calling your name.
> 
> Hi five for Cardio and Weights.  I'll be there sometime...just not this month.




That's what I keep telling myself, but I was pretty thrifty, I saved just as much as I spent   .

We'll have to work out sometime.  I checked out your contest prep journal last week and WOW girl- that was awesome results!! It seems like I struggle with wanting to loose the same weight over and over again!   

Where do you live?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2004)

hey babs!
Happy Hump Day!

How are you feeling?
Gonna get ready to take my fat self to the gym here in a bit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> We'll have to work out sometime.  I checked out your contest prep journal last week and WOW girl- that was awesome results!! It seems like I struggle with wanting to loose the same weight over and over again!
> 
> Where do you live?



We'll have to meet up some day.  I'm from Ohio.  Not too far from you.

Thanks for reading my contest prep journal   I'm going to refer back to that when I start weight training.  If I am pg this month, I read that I can wt train for the first 3 months (normal intensity) and then decrease the weight and do more reps after 3months.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey babs!
> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> How are you feeling?
> Gonna get ready to take my fat self to the gym here in a bit.




Who we humping?   Just kidding.

I'm feeling well.  How are you?

Stop calling yourself fat.  You're NOT fat!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

Guess what????

This morning I rode my bike!!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning Babs!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Guess what????
> 
> This morning I rode my bike!!!! YAY!!!!


  Morning Cutie !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning Gary and Vel 

How are you two today?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary and Vel
> 
> How are you two today?


Well, I'm tired , worked hard all day yesterday and just finished abs /calves and getting physched to go dig and set about a dozen fence post. Want to help ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, I'm tired , worked hard all day yesterday and just finished abs /calves and getting physched to go dig and set about a dozen fence post. Want to help ?




I'll leave the fence post digging up to you.  Hubby and I completed our over the summer last year.  He used the ogger and MAN it really tears you up.

Good luck though and make sure you have gatterade readily available.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

*I'm going to bawl*

  We just took group pictures here at work because our CFO is leaving to head back to Australia.  

I look like a beach whale!!!!!!!!!!!!    

I'm riding my bike now every day TWICE a day!!!  I knew I shouldn't have looked at my pictures for the scrap book.

Why is it that we can't see ourselves?  I think I'm going to hang my picture up on the Frig and here at work so I look at it every day until I get my shit in gear.  I SWEAR I'M NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER GOING TO REFER ANYONE TO TAKE LUPRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  E. .V..E..R!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

I need a hug    BIG TIME!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

Who's going to help me get my ass in shape???


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> We just took group pictures here at work because our CFO is leaving to head back to Australia.
> 
> I look like a beach whale!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWW Babs , calm down Babe . You'll be ok, you know that  !  You will be back where you want to be .  It didn't happen over night before but it will probably happen quicker this time since you are more knowledgeable and experienced.    BIG HUG !


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Who's going to help me get my ass in shape???


 DUH! WE ALL ARE!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

This is so hard.  I just asked people to walk away from my desk (cause they heard me sniffling).......I told them the medicine I'm taking makes me cry sometimes and that I'm alright.  I don't want them to feel sorry for me.  Yet I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself.

Okay.......does anyone think I need to switch my meal plan around?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> This is so hard. I just asked people to walk away from my desk (cause they heard me sniffling).......I told them the medicine I'm taking makes me cry sometimes and that I'm alright. I don't want them to feel sorry for me. Yet I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Okay.......does anyone think I need to switch my meal plan around?


Hi Babs ,

I'm not much of a nutritionist, but evidently you are having doubts about your meal plan ?  Anything specific ?  I mean it looked pretty clean to me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry.  I'm just feeling like I can't do anything right anymore.  I'll trust the plan looks good since you say so.  I've broke down and sent my meal plan to Robert (IM Owner) to see what he thinks also.  

Okay....About cardio.  Should I commit to doing it twice a day until I'm comfortable and then just do it 3 days a week to maintain?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

Oh, and I took your advice about tuna in the AM.  I've cut tuna out completely for the first 4weeks.  Switched to chicken...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

*Portion Watch*

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/portionwatch/?action=viewcat&cat_id=4#12


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

*How much to lose*

According to my body scan - If I want to lose 1lb per week I must consume 1758 Calories

For 2lbs - 1258
for 3lbs - 758.

I think I'm going with 2lbs.  3lbs is a bit extreme = starvation diet
I'd at least like to maintain some of the muscle I've kept.  Instead of 1258 calories, I'm going to do 1400.  Remember I'm going to be doing cardio EVERY day.

*Nutrition Break down*:
726 Calories - or - 181.5gr of *Protein*
462 Calories - or - 115.5gr of *Carb*
132 Calories - or - 14.5gr of *Fat*

Now I'm going to look at my meal plan again because that's A LOT of food.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

*According to my current Meal Plan*

*Meal 1*
3 Egg whites and 1 yolk (110 Calories/5gr fat/0 carb/5gr protein)
5oz Chicken (100 Calories/5gr fat/0 carb/10gr protein)
1tsp mayo (100 Calories/11gr fat/0 carb/0 protein)

*Meal 2*
Shake Ingredients
8oz Skim Milk ( I need to look this up)
Banana (90 Calories/0 fat/27.5gr carb/1.6gr protein)
2 Scoops Nutrition (180 includes milk calories/1gr fat/11gr carb/9gr protein)
2tbsp Protein (40 Calories/0 fat/0 carb/5gr protein)

*Meal 3*
3 Cups Spinach (35 calories/0 fat/9gr carb/2gr protein)
Chicken (100 Calories/5gr fat/0 carb/10gr protein)
2tbsp Vinegarette (45 Calories/4gr fat/2gr carb/0 protein)

*Meal 4*
Yoplait Yogurt (90 Calories/2.5gr fat/8gr carb/8gr protein)
Colby Cheese (100 Calories/8gr fat/1gr carb/7gr protein)

*Meal 5*
6oz Lauras Lean Beef (140Calories/4.5gr fat/0 carb/21gr protein)
1 Medium Yam (158 Calories/0.2gr fat/37.5gr carb/2.0gr protein)
1tbsp butter (98 Calories/11.2gr fat/0 carb/0 protein)
1 Cup Veggie (have no clue)
1tsp Flax seed oil (have no clue)

Okay.  I need to think about this for a minute.......

Thought in process......................................


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

BIG HUGS

Your beautiful hun!!     Your meal plan looks fine to me, but I don't count everything like you do, I just count my cals and the rest usually falls right into place.  Your calories sound right on to me, or you could try one day at 1258 and one at 1758, that way your body is constantly guessing??? I wouldn't jump on the 2x per day of cardio just yet, wait until your weight loss slows down before you go that far, but that's just my opinion.  You know a lot more about this stuff  than I do! Good Luck


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought about fluctuating my calories.......

Okay....let me think for a sec.....Need to figure out what to add and then what to subtract??

I've been out of the training and meal planning for TOO long.....I've forgotten a lot.  While taking Lupron I lost a lot of memory and (more than I'd like to admit) I acted like a crazy wild woman


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ...I acted like a crazy wild woman


 hahaha! did you take pictures?!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Now your cooking Babs !   And I agree hold off on the 2x day cardio until you need it. 

Hope your feeling  better.  Hey I was thinking about you while doing my fence posts  .  13 post ( dug and set in concrete ) in 2 hrs by hand .  No cardio tonight  for me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Hottie!
ok, I'll be here for ya!
See who loses the most BF% before Christmas!
(I get the idea you'll win..but I will still do it with you!)
What's wrong with tuna?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Hottie!
> ok, I'll be here for ya!
> See who loses the most BF% before Christmas!
> (I get the idea you'll win..but I will still do it with you!)
> What's wrong with tuna?


LOL in re: tuna.  I told I like tuna but That I thought tuna for breakfast was a bit much.  Just doesn't sound like a breakfast item. LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

well that...definately!
yech...
tuna omelettes....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

Try this Babs, it doesn't have quite the fishy taste as tuna:

2- 6 ounce cans tuna (in water), drained, flaked
1/2 cup egg whites
3/4 cup bread crumbs, dry (you can used ground up oatmeal instead
1 tbs. lite soy sauce
1 tbs. low carb terriyaki
1 tbs. low carb ketchup
1 tsp. black pepper
1/2 cup cornmeal

**I use low carb terriyaki and ketchup because of the sugar content.**

Combine all ingredients, except tuna and cornmeal in large mixing bowl.  Fold in tuna, leave the tuna a little chunky.  Form into 6 patties about 3/4 of an inch thick.  Sprinkle each side with cornmeal.  Cook patties in a non-stick skillet over medium heat about six minutes each side or until browned and heated through.

You can cook them in olive oil, but I just use Pam.  Adding FF parmesean cheese and garlic salt to the cornmeal and using that as the coating is really yummy too!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

*Measurements 9/24/04*



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Date:  7/29/04
> Weight: 190lbs
> 
> Neck: Didn???t measure. Should I?
> ...



This mornings measurements:

As of:  9/24/04

Neck: 14.5
Chest (bb included): 39.5
R Tri:  13
L Tri:  13
Waist (above button):  34
Hips:  39
R Thi:  24
L Thi:  24.5
R Cal:  16
L Cal:  16

*I STILL WEIGH THE SAME*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Try this Babs, it doesn't have quite the fishy taste as tuna:
> 
> 2- 6 ounce cans tuna (in water), drained, flaked
> 1/2 cup egg whites
> ...



What is the name of this?  Sounds delicious


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

one more thing about this morning:  

I rode my bike for about 10min. Not much....but at least I rode.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey babe!! Every little bit of cardio helps IMO- 10 minutes here, 15 there - it all adds up!!

They're just called tuna cakes- try them though, they remind me of crab cakes.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Babs  


Hows the diet planning going ?  More bike riding !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey babe!! Every little bit of cardio helps IMO- 10 minutes here, 15 there - it all adds up!!
> 
> They're just called tuna cakes- try them though, they remind me of crab cakes.




never had crab cakes before.  I'll try it out.

That's what I was thinking....10minutes is better than zero!


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Babs
> 
> 
> Hows the diet planning going ?  More bike riding !



Meal plan done!!!  I'll post it in just a sec.

Yep, more bike riding.  I'm going to hit it up again this evening for about 20 since I didn't really hit it like I should've this morning.  It's hard getting yourself ready for work - while trying to get 1 little girl ready for the sitter and the other for school.  Lunches packed, house picked up, etc...


My typical day:

starts at 5am.

wake hubby up
pack his lunches
cook my meals
ride the bike
wake the oldest up
lay her clothes out
take a shower
fold some laundry
start the dish washer
do my hair
iron my clothes (then of course get dressed)
fix girls breakfast
eat m1
....etc.....I have to be out the door by 7:30am or I'm late for work.

So if things don't run smoothly in the AM, then I'll ride the bike in the PM

After work:

I turn the girls loose in the back yard
Fish the two boxers
Feed the fish in the flower garden (front yart)
Feed the fish in that back yard pond
Feed the Fish inside (175gal tank)
Feed our African gray
Feed our persian
clean the litter box (cat)
take out the trash (if needed)
start dinner
sweep and vac
then mop hardwood
start some more laundry
while dinner's cooking...I guess that will be my time to ride in the PM (if missed AM)
After eating, we shower and watch a couple reality tv shows.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Sara


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

*4 Week Meal Plan/An and Aerobic activity*

*Meal 1*:
3 Egg whites
1 Yolk
fish oil
6oz Chicken
Calcium Supplement
8oz Water mixed into Coffee

*Meal 2*:
Protein Shake
8oz milk+1cup ice+1 banana+2scoop nutition+2scoop protein...Blend

*Meal 3*:
4cups spinach salad
6oz grilled chicken
Fish oil
2tbsp Vinegarette
8oz water
Calcium supplement

*Meal 4*:
Yogurt
1oz Cheese
8oz water

*Meal 5*:
6oz Fish or baked chicken
Yam
Fish Oil
1cup broccoli 
8oz water
Calcium supplement

9pm: (if hungry)
1 cup Cottage cheese.
Prenatal conceive
Dexamethasone
Clomid 100mg days 3-8 of cycle

*Note*:  My carb up day will be every 4th day.  M1 and M5 will have an addition.  *M1* will add oatmeal and *M5* I will add Whole Wheat Pasta.

*Weights*
I will weight train Light/Moderate 2 times per week

*Cardio*
Cardio every day:  Light/Moderate for 20-25min.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

WoW  ! Could you be an busier 


Good luck Babe !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

*Note to self:*

I like to time my meals according to when I wake up and when I get to bed.

Also, when I train, etc.

General rule of thumb (my thumb at least) eat every 3 hours.  

*Take Measurements weekly (within 8 weeks, I plan to fit into my old jeans) (even if I cannot button them  ) 

*Weigh in weekly for the first two weeks.  This will tell me if my plan is working and if I need to make adjustments.  If after two weeks the plan is working......no weigh in for 2 weeks.  This will put me at my 4 week trial run with this program.  I target a weight-loss of about 1.5 to 2lbs per week totalling 6 to 8lbs from 184lbs.  My weight should be:  178lbs.  This will also be the weight I started at prior to my last competition.  From this date (the 178 mark)  I'll be comparing my comp journal to this journal.

*If PG test is *negative*...HIT THE SAUNA!!!  Lose some water weight.  According to my scan, I'm at 80% water and I should be 60 to 70%.  I'm also going to tan.....it's been FOREVER since I've gone tanning.

*If PG test is *positive*....continue meal plan/cardio and Weights for up to 3 months.  After that, the diet will need increased by 200calories, weight will decrease in weight and increase in reps/sets.  Cardio will remain the same.  Obviously no running or jogging.....all cardio will be stationary from the 3 month mark on.

*Pictures - Will be taken bi-weekly and posted after 14weeks.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW  ! Could you be an busier
> 
> 
> Good luck Babe !



What's a Busier? 

Thank you Gary.....be sure to kick my b.u.t.t.  every day......even if I am pg and have morning sickness....kick my arse....there will be NO excuses.....it's time to get a grip on reality....there will be no slacking!!!!!!!!!

Babs has just put the serious face on....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW ! Could you be an busier
> 
> 
> Good luck Babe !


Any busier . More busy ?  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What's a Busier?
> 
> Thank you Gary.....be sure to kick my b.u.t.t. every day......even if I am pg and have morning sickness....kick my arse....there will be NO excuses.....it's time to get a grip on reality....there will be no slacking!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Babs has just put the serious face on....


Do we have  a kick in the butt smilie ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2004)

OMG..........I wasn't reading that correctly for some reason...I was thinking it was a french thing...

I don't think we have a "kick in the butt" icon....maybe we should look for one and save it??

You have a nice weekend.  Hubby and I are going shovel head fishing.  Gonna catch me a big'en...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Meal plan done!!!  I'll post it in just a sec.
> 
> Yep, more bike riding.  I'm going to hit it up again this evening for about 20 since I didn't really hit it like I should've this morning.  It's hard getting yourself ready for work - while trying to get 1 little girl ready for the sitter and the other for school.  Lunches packed, house picked up, etc...
> 
> ...


Hey Babs!
holy crap! You do that BEFORE work?!?!? What time do you ake up? 3am???

What reality shows do y'all watch? My favorite is the Amazing Race. SOmetimes I like Survivor..

So, you do that much activity everyday? Kind of like Monica of Friends?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Gorgeous Lady  

Hope you had a good weekend and that you have an even better week starting today


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Babs!
> holy crap! You do that BEFORE work?!?!? What time do you ake up? 3am???
> 
> What reality shows do y'all watch? My favorite is the Amazing Race. SOmetimes I like Survivor..
> ...




Hi B.  

I start at 5am and am at work by 8am.

I usually watch the makeover shows.  Like, renovate my family.......Home makeovers.............TRADING SPOUSES!!!!!

Guess what I watched over the weekend?  I've been dying for it to come out on DVD so I could purchase it.......

How was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Gorgeous Lady
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend and that you have an even better week starting today




MORNING 

Weekend was good.  How was yours?

I rode the bike this AM....YAY 

I might go walking during my lunch hour...we'll see.  there's a couple girls here who are wanting to walk....so I'm thinking about it!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning hun     Damn, your one busy lady


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning A!!!  

yeah, when you have children - there's no way around NOT being busy... 

How are you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning A!!!
> 
> yeah, when you have children - there's no way around NOT being busy...
> 
> How are you?




I'm good, just wish it wasn't Monday!! I hate Mondays.     And it's all nasty outside.  I just want to go home, watch lifetime and sleep!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2004)

I hear ya.

Hey...my dad calls the "lifetime" channel........."The man hatter"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2004)

*Lunch Hour*

During my lunch hour, I walked 2 miles.......


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Babs! just wanted to say hi... i'm working like a maniac today. No time for slacking... 

 Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Babs! just wanted to say hi... i'm working like a maniac today. No time for slacking...
> 
> Hope you're doing ok!




Hi GG 

Same here.  Been busy here at work....just checking in every now and then...

I'm doing great!

Take care and have a nice day!!!

Babs


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning hun     Damn, your one busy lady


she's kinda like that Navy commercial:
"we do more before breakfast than most people do all day!"


hiya babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> she's kinda like that Navy commercial:
> "we do more before breakfast than most people do all day!"
> 
> 
> hiya babs!



Hiya Burner!!! 

Your statement was very funny....yet so very true


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 28, 2004)

This morning I didn't ride the bike.  Break out the whips and chains....but don't call me mommy 

During lunch I'll walk my 2 miles and then ride when I get home from work - while food is cooking.....

Sorry this is short BUT...I have to give a training class about QS 9000.......

Good morning to all and I'll be back after lunch.  It's now 8:20am Tuesday......I'll be back by 1pm today......

Hope everyone has a happy morning!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 28, 2004)

Have a good morning sweetie!!     I'm going to ride my bike tonight too- we can ride together!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 28, 2004)

Okay, I'll be thinking of you!!!!!

Class wasn't too bad...I just freeze up when training because I get nervous.   who would've thought I'D get nervous in front of a group of people?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

Ride that bike Babe  !    Or face the


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 28, 2004)

I will.......I will....PROMISE 

How are you today?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I will.......I will....PROMISE
> 
> How are you today?


Just wonderful , had a good leg wo this morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 28, 2004)

Sweet.  Soon I'll be back in the gym....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2004)

wahoo!
I better get crackin' on my cardio if I am gonna beat you in total bf% drop before Christmas!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2004)

Get to crackin  

What type of cardio are you doing


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning Babs!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning Babs!! How are things going with you?


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies 

I'm doing great.  Rode the bike this morning.  Won't walk during my lunch hour, it's raining.

How are you gals today?


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm glad you doing great!!! how about excellent?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks.  I'll be excellant when AF visits


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Get to crackin
> 
> What type of cardio are you doing


yes ma'am!
 right now? I'm um...I walk past the cardio machines on my way to the weight room...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2004)

So your cardio is walking past the machines and to the weight room? 

How did your work out go?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2004)

I road the bike this morning.

If it doesn't rain today, then I'll more than likely walk during my lunch hour.

Good morning everyone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2004)

I walked 2 miles today.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> So your cardio is walking past the machines and to the weight room?
> 
> How did your work out go?


so far..

I HATE cardio!

I have been down loading music to make CD's to make it somewhat bearable...
also have been making up some for lifting. THe morons @ my gym play crap like Macy Gray, Celine Dione, etc...ya know..that is ok if you are in a doctor's office or in an elevator, but not good when you want to get intense with the iron!

I did get some cardio done today. I dropped off my car to get serviced and had a couple hours to kill, so I walked all thru 'motor city' (what we call the ver 1/2 mile long road lined with all the new car dealerships) There was a couple doozie hills I had to walk up and down. I also went to the Wal Mart in the area and also the Humanne's Society. (I wish I could have a dog, but do not have the time to devote to one, so I just window shop)
So, did get SOME cardio in..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2004)

No bike riding this morning.  Got up late.

No walking either during lunch hour.  I need to buy another area rug for the living room.

Bike riding OR walking will take place this evening!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2004)

*......*

.............................




			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> so far..
> 
> I HATE cardio!
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

GOod morning Babs honey.  How are you doing?  TGIF girlfriend!  Got any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Babs! Good morning, here too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Babs!!! Hope you have a great weekend sweetie!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

morning babs ... 

Sharing boxers?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so far..
> 
> I HATE cardio!
> 
> ...


OMG, Celine Dion?  At least I knew that when I went to see Celine Dion with the wife in Vegas, I was going to get something in return.  What do you think, I was going to see that crazy bioatch for nothing???


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Babs...


How are you today?  
I hate to stand in front of people to do any sort of training or speech.....
I become lightheaded and start speaking in tongues


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

whoa whoa on the Celine Dion bashing ... 

Although I don't think her music is gym music, the lady can sing!  I've seen her do some live stuff and she can really belt out the tunes.  Granted she sings sappy love songs mostly, but the odd time she picks up the pace and adds a little spice to her songs, she can really sing.  It must be my age, because with the price of concerts nowadays, I'd much rather pay to listen to a talented singer as opposed to listening to a fav rapper(group) or rock group.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> whoa whoa on the Celine Dion bashing ...
> 
> Although I don't think her music is gym music, the lady can sing!  I've seen her do some live stuff and she can really belt out the tunes.  Granted she sings sappy love songs mostly, but the odd time she picks up the pace and adds a little spice to her songs, she can really sing.  It must be my age, because with the price of concerts nowadays, I'd much rather pay to listen to a talented singer as opposed to listening to a fav rapper(group) or rock group.



Exactly!  

Morning NT


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Babs...
> 
> 
> How are you today?



Friday I was well.  You?

Over the weekend I was REALLY busy.  I did manage to get my walks and rides in.

Tonight (if I'm feeling well) I'm signing up at my old gym.

Good morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning babs ...
> 
> Sharing boxers?




You know, I didn't even think about my statement being - naughty 

What do ya say B??  

Morning NT!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Babs!!! Hope you have a great weekend sweetie!!




Hi hon!!! 

Yeah, weekend was fun. 

I picked up 3 more clients.

How was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs!!!


Morning GG


How was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> GOod morning Babs honey.  How are you doing?  TGIF girlfriend!  Got any fun plans for the weekend?




Morning Vel.  Saw you started another journal.....Good for you!!!!

No fun plans for the weekend...just the usual.  "Get caught up!"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

Today I'm feeling OKAY!  My back is hurting and I'm about to start.

Pain meds (and other supplies) are on stand by!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Morning Babs  


Good to here you are doing pretty good ( aka OKAY )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

Morning Gary 

Yeah - I think my body is trying to make up it's mind on whether or not it wants to "start" or not!   Hopefully mother nature waits til after work so I can knock myself out with muscle relaxer so I'm not in too much pain.

Depending on what happens, I may or may not join the gym tonight and work out.  I'll let you all know tomorrow what happened.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

*Meals for today*

  I just lost my post!!!!

I'm not feeling well AT ALL  

So far I managed to get M1 and M2 down.  For lunch I'm going to do soup (I think) in case I get sick I won't have anything chunky to pass (sorry, that was TMI I know.)

I'll let you all know how this evening goes first thing tomorrow.

Sorry if I've let anyone down.......This is pretty much every womans world when you have Endometriosis.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

I am sorry hon, I hope you feel better soon  *hugs*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

Me too.  I'm thinking about leaving right now - getting some soup - coming back to work and taking half of a naproxen.  Not sure though.

Thanks for the hug Greeky


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I just lost my post!!!!
> 
> I'm not feeling well AT ALL
> 
> ...


oh no!  I hope you feel better Babs!  I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi Vel - I will feel better once I get home and take some medication.  I'm leaving work now.  My doctor is faxing a release for me to go home as I type this.  Once I get that, I'm gone.  My pain increases about every 15min......The first day is REALLY bad for me.  So I'll be back online tomorrrow.

Babs


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You know, I didn't even think about my statement being - naughty
> 
> What do ya say B??
> 
> Morning NT!!


hiya babs!
Are you feeling any better? No, you aren't letting any of us down!
Don't think that. You are kicking ass with that obstacle you have. Lesser people would just give up and live on thier couch!

U wanna give me your boxers? heh heh...cool...
It would bring a whole new meaning to 'getting into your pants'!

I just had a sammich, so after I digest, I am off to the gym!
I am back on day shift, so I should have less problems with making my workouts!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya babs!
> Are you feeling any better? No, you aren't letting any of us down!
> Don't think that. You are kicking ass with that obstacle you have. Lesser people would just give up and live on thier couch!
> 
> ...



B - You always find a way to bring a smile to my face   Thank you for that!!!

Yep, today I'm feeling MUCH better.  Little crampy but MUCH MUCH better!!!  This morning I didn't ride the bike because I didn't want to upset my tummy.  For my lunch hour, I'm going to walk 2 miles - Then when I get home I'm going straight to the gym and purchasing my membership.  After that, I'm going home to take another walk with the kiddies (before it gets too cold for them to ride their bikes.)

What's your addy?  Imma sending me boxers over today   Just kidding

You know, I cannot remember the last time I had a sammich   Was it good?

Hope you had a great work out!!!!!!!!!!  

Oh PS:  My hubby went to the pharmacy AND GUESS WHAT HE FILLED??????.......................................................................my fertility drugs.  Guess this means he wants to continue trying.  I took 2 last night but this morning i was like - "Is this something I REALLY want to do?"  "Shouldn't I lose the weight first?" ugh!

I guess if it happens - it happens.  Doesn't mean I have to stop working out or doing less cardio.   It's actually recommended to do just that during pregnancy.  Who am I kidding? It's not going to happen and  I cannot get preggers......

Babs


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning Babs, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling a bit better!  What do you have planned for today?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling a bit better!  What do you have planned for today?




Hi Vel   thanks!!!

For my lunch hour, I'm going to walk 2 miles - Then when I get home I'm going straight to the gym and purchasing my membership. After that, I'm going home to take another walk with the kiddies (before it gets too cold for them to ride their bikes.)


How about you - What do you have planned for the day?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Babs




MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG    How are you today?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Vel   thanks!!!
> 
> For my lunch hour, I'm going to walk 2 miles - Then when I get home I'm going straight to the gym and purchasing my membership. After that, I'm going home to take another walk with the kiddies (before it gets too cold for them to ride their bikes.)
> 
> ...



Awesome plan..active yet doable, it's nice when you can get the kids involved too..yer such a good mommy!  It's back and biceps day for me...got a new Power Step Aerobics video last night and did it this morning. It was soooooooooooooooooooooo muich fun!  I also bought a hip hop dance one...can't wait to try it tonight!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Hiya Babs...


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

Good Morning Babs  I'm so happy you getting the gym membership today!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hiya Babs...




hiya GG   .  How are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 5, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Good Morning Babs  I'm so happy you getting the gym membership today!!!!




Yeah, me too...me to to   I'm excited!!!!!!!!   


Time to kick arse!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B - You always find a way to bring a smile to my face   Thank you for that!!!
> 
> Yep, today I'm feeling MUCH better.  Little crampy but MUCH MUCH better!!!  This morning I didn't ride the bike because I didn't want to upset my tummy.  For my lunch hour, I'm going to walk 2 miles - Then when I get home I'm going straight to the gym and purchasing my membership.  After that, I'm going home to take another walk with the kiddies (before it gets too cold for them to ride their bikes.)
> 
> ...


yep!
It was pretty  good! Chicken salad!
Ahh...don't give up. If it was meant to happen, you will be a mother again. 
My problems just comounded last night. Kris and I had dinner to discuss our future. One of the points she brought up wsa that since she is 34 and still single she has decided she does not want to have kids. I dunno...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep!
> It was pretty  good! Chicken salad!
> Ahh...don't give up. If it was meant to happen, you will be a mother again.
> My problems just comounded last night. Kris and I had dinner to discuss our future. One of the points she brought up wsa that since she is 34 and still single she has decided she does not want to have kids. I dunno...




yeah that is pretty good!!!   

That's what I'm thinking.  "if it happens, it happens!"  Fertility treatment is SOOO expensive though.

Is there a reason (other than being 34) for her not to want children?  What's her reasoning?  That's prime time (34)...a little harder to conceive, but not too old to conceive.  What did you say to her?  Do you want children?  This needs to be worked out between the two of you.  If you want children and she doesn't - I'd suggest being her friend, because will you REALLY be happy?  Let her know how you feel.  Be honest!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Babs !  

Time to kick azz !!!  Me first ! Me first ! I want to be first !  Just don't hurt me !  

Glad to hear you got your membership    Have a great day !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning sweets!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Babs !
> 
> Time to kick azz !!!  Me first ! Me first ! I want to be first !  Just don't hurt me !
> 
> Glad to hear you got your membership    Have a great day !




Hi Gary - you made me laugh out loud here at work.    I won't hurt you  

HOw are ya?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning sweets!




MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

Today I'm walking for 2 miles.  Yesterday I never walked because my back was hurting.

How are you today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Babsie     How have you been doing??  Hope your back is feeling better


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Gary - you made me laugh out loud here at work.  I won't hurt you
> 
> HOw are ya?


Isn't that cool ! Did everybody look at you and wonder what was going on ?  xoxo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Babsie     How have you been doing??  Hope your back is feeling better




Hi Andy - I've been well.  Yep - my back is feeling MUCH better.

How have you been sweetie?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Isn't that cool ! Did everybody look at you and wonder what was going on ?  xoxo




It is!!!!  A couple people came over and asked to see what I thought was so funny.  I just told them I had a funny thought and giggled at it  

I'm goofy like that ya know.  I laugh at my own jokes  

How are you today?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Howdee Babs  

Whats new and exciting ?  I need to get off here and get ready for work  but justhad to say Hi !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

About yesterday - I walked 2 miles and I FINALLY received my order of Total Control.

Started it today so I won't notice a real difference until mid day or even tomorrow.

Total Contains:  Calcium, Dried Green Tea Extract, Dried Ginger Extract, Dried Theoberoma cacao Extract, Dried Yerba mate Extract, Astragalus, Celery, Fennel, Hawthorne Berry, Licorice, Marshmallow, Parsley, Suma, Dried Cinnamon Extract, Alfalfa, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Maltodextrin, Corn Starch, Sodium Starch Glycolate, Silicon Dioxide, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Magnesium Stearate, Hypromellose and Polyethylene Glycol.

In other words - it's mostly herbal.  The FDA approved the vendor to put "promotes Weight Loss, Boosts Metabolism and Builds Energy."

I may be getting sample packs if any of you are interested, let me know and I'll send you a few.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> About yesterday - I walked 2 miles and I FINALLY received my order of Total Control.
> 
> Started it today so I won't notice a real difference until mid day or even tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 Hi Babs! 

 Never even heard of TC before! hmmm, gonna go read up.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's the fact sheet

https://www.myherbalife.com/files/HL/Media/en/US/50982US_PRD_TotalCntrl_WFCT.pdf


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm an independant distributor for Shapeworks.  If you're interested let me know.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

That stuff looks interesting, at first I thought it was cereal   .  How much does it cost?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

$32 plus tax, shipping and handling.  for my friends though, I'll pay the shipping and handling for ya.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey there! I just stumbled upon this journal and realized that I have never kept up with it, sorry.  

What are your training goals, if you don't mind?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey there! I just stumbled upon this journal and realized that I have never kept up with it, sorry.
> 
> What are your training goals, if you don't mind?



Hi hon

That's alright.  We all get busy 

My goals are to introduce weight training back to the mix in about 3 to 4 weeks.

During the first 3 to 4 weeks my main focus is going to be fat and water weight loss.  This means putting into place a healthy nutritious weight loss program, cardio based off schedule and visiting the sauna once a week (for a couple of weeks.)

Okay I cannot concentrate.  Someone brought their new born in to work and it's crying...i'll write back after he leaves....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

I walked my 2 miles during lunch


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh and I switched to Vanilla soy milk instead of skim milk.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

hey Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi NT   How have you been?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

excellent thanks, and yourself?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm well   Thanks for asking.

has the wife figured out if she wants to compete?

BTW - nice abs hon


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

not yet ... she hasn't put much thought into it.  I don't htink she has it in her to do the whole dieting/training regimine required ... but neither would I.  

Thanks muchly, I've been lucky that I've never let things get to a point where I needed to go to the gym.  Saw a few guys from high school at a recent reunion ... funny what time can do to those you used to play basketball/football with.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well Hello Babs....


Just passing by to see how you are doing....You seem to have everything under control over here.  

Have a great day


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 7, 2004)

hiya!
just sitting here and waiting for some updates to go trhu on the PC and pulled out one of my old lifting journals.
wow...my memory and what I actually did seem to differ!
It took me several months to get up to full speed...

my lifts were slowly but steadily improving...so that was good..but boy was I mucking around!
I'm gonna have to get another log book to track my work outs...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya!
> just sitting here and waiting for some updates to go trhu on the PC and pulled out one of my old lifting journals.
> wow...my memory and what I actually did seem to differ!
> It took me several months to get up to full speed...
> ...



HI B!!!!! 

Why did it take so long???

That's great B!!!!  Slow but surely - it's all up to you bud!!   Ever thought about getting a work out partner - A serious one?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning hun!!     Anything exciting planned for the weekend??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

*Total Control*

Okay - this stuff is great.  today I feel wonderful.  Yesterday I had energy out the waazooo (After 2pills.)  There were two other ladies I gave stuff to yesterday and they didn't have the same affect.  Everyone reacts dif. to caff.  But this is good.

Maybe it's a combination of eating cleaner and adding TC in?? 

Oh well.  This morning I didn't ride the bike....instead, the girls and I put in a ROCKIN CD and jammed for about 30 mins (I bet if we had someone recording us - we'd win the worlds most goofiest family award  ) ...After that we just listened and got ready for work, school and the sitter.  This has been a great day so far


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning hun!!     Anything exciting planned for the weekend??




We're yard selling it Saturday (have lots to throw in and sell) and then Sunday it's my husbands grandfathers 10th yr anniversary (he passed away 10 years ago) and the parish is recognizing and parish members pray for him (we do this every year.)  So Sunday we have morning Mass, then we're off to lunch.  Now that I think about it - I'm going to visit the gravesites (his g-father and mine) and plant or hang some fall flowers and burn a candle. 

How about you??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well Hello Babs....
> 
> 
> Just passing by to see how you are doing....You seem to have everything under control over here.
> ...




Hi ya Toni 

Thanks for passing by and saying HI!!!!

yep, things are starting to get under control.  Last week I packed on 5lbs ( I think it was due to mother nature starting  ) and it's coming off.  I've lost 4 of the 5, so that's good.

Hey, you have a great day as well !!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Babs!!

Your family sounds like mine!!  BUT FUN!!!    

Have a great weekend.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> not yet ... she hasn't put much thought into it.  I don't htink she has it in her to do the whole dieting/training regimine required ... but neither would I.
> 
> Thanks muchly, I've been lucky that I've never let things get to a point where I needed to go to the gym.  Saw a few guys from high school at a recent reunion ... funny what time can do to those you used to play basketball/football with.



For me, the training part comes easily.  It takes a couple weeks for the dieting to take affect. After that, there's nothing that temps me.  Well, pb does 

LOL!!!  yeah, people change.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Babs!!
> 
> Your family sounds like mine!!  BUT FUN!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend.




Yeah   Crazy and fun..............yet hectic when drama start...ick!

Is your family Catholic?

You have a great weekend also hon 

Oh - thanks for stopping by


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Babs..that' sounds like a rockin' workout..those are the best kind and man, what a GREAT way to start the day..AND it's Friday...wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Have fun yard selling...lemme know how much you get for your yard..I may sell mine if the price is right


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs..that' sounds like a rockin' workout..those are the best kind and man, what a GREAT way to start the day..AND it's Friday...wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun yard selling...lemme know how much you get for your yard..I may sell mine if the price is right




You're silly, you know that?  

Heck yea.........the best kinda fun anybody can have.  It was great watching their faces.......they were having a blast.

Heck yeah it FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

There was a radio station out there some where, where this lady (every friday morning of every stinking week) would shout..........ITTTTTT'SSSSSS

and then she'll say:  IT'S FRII (hold for about 30 secs) then Dayyyyyy (hold for another 30 secs)  Crazy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're silly, you know that?
> 
> Heck yea.........the best kinda fun anybody can have.  It was great watching their faces.......they were having a blast.
> 
> ...



I'd wanna punch her out if she did that just as I was waking up...I'd hunt her down and...strap her to the top of my car with a big neon sign sticking outta her a$$ saying 'It's FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy...oh man..good thing it is Friday, I think I need an attitude adjustment


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

OMG....YOU'RE KILLING ME....    you're so funny today................I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ...strap her to the top of my car with a big neon sign sticking outta her a$$ saying 'It's FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy...oh man..


 ROFLMAO!


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow whats going on in here? 
Good Morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Vel is just being a crazy woman this morning.  Which - is quite entertaining 

How are you Sara?


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, very entertaining  
I'm doing great! and you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

That's nice!!! 

I'm well.  Walked my 2 miles during lunch.  So I'm feeling pretty good at the moment.  This evening I may go and tan.  Not long though, it's been forever since I'd gone tanning.  I look like casper the ghost - I'd walk out looking like a tomater.  I'm going tanning for obvious reasons:

1) To get tan
2) Shed some water weight
3) Tighten up skin
4) Put some color back in my face, etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> HI B!!!!!
> 
> Why did it take so long???
> 
> That's great B!!!!  Slow but surely - it's all up to you bud!!   Ever thought about getting a work out partner - A serious one?


hey hottie!
Who knows...it ticks me off looking back now...back when I was using those log books, I was only working 10 hour days. (I had ample time to lift..)
As far sa a training partner, no really can do, with my schedule. Every two months, I switch shifts. When on the day shift, I get off at 5:30 and can be in the gym by 6. But, when on mids, I have to be in the gym by 3 - 4pm to be to work by 6pm...so...I fly solo.
Sounds like you are going to have a nice weekend.
Let's see, tonight, my friend and his wife are back in town adn it is sounding like they are going to have a poker party, so that will be a nice way to part with my money...
 And Sunday, my paintball tam has a practice, then I am taking steaks to my paren't house to celebrate their belated anniversary. (They just got back from Phoenix visiting my grandmother)
Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I'd wanna punch her out if she did that just as I was waking up...I'd hunt her down and...strap her to the top of my car with a big neon sign sticking outta her a$$ saying 'It's FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy...oh man..good thing it is Friday, I think I need an attitude adjustment


...or maybe switch to decaf?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

My weekend was a disaster!  I'll leave it at that 

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> My weekend was a disaster!  I'll leave it at that
> 
> Good Morning Everyone


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA! Don't beat  yourself up about it, girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!! Don't worry about the weekend- today's a new day    And I'm sure it really wasn't all that bad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

I won't....it just means I'll need to be tougher this week.

Ride bike in evening or morning, walk during lunch hour AND hit the gym evey day this week.

YEP!!!!!! I'm going to weight traing BBBBBAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!! Don't worry about the weekend- today's a new day    And I'm sure it really wasn't all that bad





That's right mamma!!

Oh, it was B.A.D.!!  bad bad bad.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Good Morning Babs  

I bet you are good even when you are BAD


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

GOOD MORNING GARY!!!!  

  I try 

Watcha got planned today??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

2 mile brisk walk...done.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING GARY!!!!
> 
> I try
> 
> Watcha got planned today??


Well it is a cold, rainy , gloomy day here so i don't plan on doing much of anything .


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Eww!!  It's a bit nipply here also...not raining yet.  Rain will be here come Thursday.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Eww!! It's a bit nipply here also...not raining yet. Rain will be here come Thursday.


Nipply =  
Cold and rainy =


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

hahahahaha....yea, I said NIPPLY!!!  

I wish it weren't raining or cold.  It's getting cold here and it's really windy outside. 

PS:  I picked up another client!!!!!  YAY


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

How many clients do you have ?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> My weekend was a disaster!  I'll leave it at that
> 
> Good Morning Everyone


hey hottie!
yours too, eh?
Well, guess we can cry over a protein shake and press on...
um..I'm single again....got any cute, single friends??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)

Running behind already but wanted to say Hi


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Gooood morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How many clients do you have ?




I only have 6.  Don't want to pick up too many.  All 6 of them meet at my house to weigh in and talk about their "lifestyle Change" and how it's affected them, what they've been craving, what type of w/o's is for them, etc......  They weigh in and I measure.  I don't charge much when I go with them to their gym.  At most, I just charge the floor fee and I give them 1 hour of my time.  The ones that do not have me going to the gym with them, I design w/o's and we talk about them as needed or every Monday.  I have them keep to the same w/o for 4 - 6weeks OR until they've gotten use to the work out.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey hottie!
> yours too, eh?
> Well, guess we can cry over a protein shake and press on...
> um..I'm single again....got any cute, single friends??




HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII B!!!!  

Yea, we can cry over a protein shake and press  on.

When, where and what time? 


OMG..............YOU'RE SINGLE??????????????????  Dang her!  Send me the PM


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Running behind already but wanted to say Hi




Aw, you're so sweet Gary.   Thanks for stopping in to say hello to me 


MORNING!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Gooood morning!




Morning GG  

How are you this morning??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning Krystie!!    You know, I just remembered the other day- your the one who told me about this site, but it didn't click until now!! Talk about a blonde moment!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Babs..don't feel so bad about the weekend..wanna feel better?  Go check out my journal and see what I ate     Gotta let it out every once in a while for sanity sake, then pick up and forge ahead!  Ha ha


Whatcha working in the gym today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Krystie!!    You know, I just remembered the other day- your the one who told me about this site, but it didn't click until now!! Talk about a blonde moment!!




I did???   We knew each other before IM?  You have got to remind me!!!!  pleeeeeeease

Since starting therapy, I suffer from short term memory loss.  I've forgotten A LOT!!!!  I went to the gym last night and some of my "friends" gave me hugs and I couldn't remember who they were.....Hopefully I'll never forget them again.  From time to time though, I forget things....which is why I have a manual log at work and home.....

Okay..on with the story!!

Oh, and you know my name, I saw that.........can't wait to hear about it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs..don't feel so bad about the weekend..wanna feel better?  Go check out my journal and see what I ate     Gotta let it out every once in a while for sanity sake, then pick up and forge ahead!  Ha ha
> 
> 
> Whatcha working in the gym today?




Hi Vel, I'll check out your journal.   

Okay........for sanity sake, I cheated...how's that?  

I don't know what I'm working in the gym...thought about just doing the eliptical glider and if someone tags me up for a partner,,,,,I'll do what ever they're doing but low intensity.....Hopefully my DR friend is there...he's knows me best (other than my PT)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Babs!




Hiya chic-a-doodle


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I did???   We knew each other before IM?  You have got to remind me!!!!  pleeeeeeease
> 
> Since starting therapy, I suffer from short term memory loss.  I've forgotten A LOT!!!!  I went to the gym last night and some of my "friends" gave me hugs and I couldn't remember who they were.....Hopefully I'll never forget them again.  From time to time though, I forget things....which is why I have a manual log at work and home.....
> 
> ...




I use to post on Muscle and Fitness Hers, then I visited Alissa's sight and asked for some advice, you gave it to me and told me to check out this forumn.  This was last year, and I only remembered because I went over there the other day to check out her updated site and I saw one of your post and it clicked- I wouldn't have found out about IM if it wasn't for you!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I use to post on Muscle and Fitness Hers, then I visited Alissa's sight and asked for some advice, you gave it to me and told me to check out this forumn.  This was last year, and I only remembered because I went over there the other day to check out her updated site and I saw one of your post and it clicked- I wouldn't have found out about IM if it wasn't for you!!!




Well, I'm glad you listened    This is neat Andy!!!

Alissa is a sweet gal, she really is.  She and I met on Aprils web site where I gave her advice also........two heads are better than one    We all keep in touch, just not as frequent as we'd like.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm off to walking.....see ya in 1 hour


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

HA!  2 miles in 30mins.........not bad for a fat woman


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hope you enjoyed your walk!!! Tell me more about this challenge thingy you were talking about in Greeky's journal.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Andy - I'll talk to you more about that tomorrow.  I'm going home, fixing the meals, then I'm off to the gym and tanning.

Oh yea....I started tanning last night.......Hottie Body tanning....pretty neat place......


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Hiya Babs! Good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Babs !
How's things in your world today ? Still rainy and gloomy here. looks like it will be that way for awhile


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hiya Babs! Good morning!




hiya hiya hiya


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Babs !
> How's things in your world today ? Still rainy and gloomy here. looks like it will be that way for awhile




ugh.  I don't know if I told you guys this, but I purchased new furniture last week.  Well, when I got it, my leather chair had white marks, nicks and cuts on it.  Needless to say, I complained about it.  This morning a service technician was to come and look at the chair (even though I don't want it repaired - just want a new one.)  He obviously was running late and I could only wait an hour for him.  So, I called sofa express and left them a msg:  "Don't bother making another appt to have a technician come look and try to repair the chair.  I didn't purchase nor have a custom made chair ordered "pre-damaged.!"  I am giving you two options.  1 being that you order a new one and have it delivered, then pick up the damaged one as you drop the new one off.  OR *2* You can pick all your furniture back up and I'll take my business elsewhere."

On top of this, I used my lunch hour this morning.  this means I won't be walking during my "lunch hour" because I don't have it to use.  And, it's cold and raining.............

I really like the furniture.....I just don't feel I should to settle for damaged furniture...especially...custom made furniture!!!  This stinking chair cost us $800.00   A CHAIR!!!!    




On a dif. note:  I went to the gym last night.  Cardio 45 min.  30on the tread and 15 on the eliptical.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Stupid chair!!!!

Good job on the workout!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

The bastards!  Any word back from them yet?

Morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Stupid chair!!!!
> 
> Good job on the workout!




Thanks greeky!!!

I'll get over the chair eventually......  

I think this week I'm just doing cardio at the gym (still walking during lunch also.)  next week, it's weight training    I'm only meeting with my PT once a week..........it'll be every Monday...Mondays are good because it's a fresh start to the new week and I'll likely stick with the program if I'm in the mood earlier. I know that sounds weird


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> The bastards!  Any word back from them yet?
> 
> Morning




Nope, no word.  In 30min I'm calling my sales rep and letting him handle it.  You know he'll do what I want because he doesn't want to lose his commission.   So, his money earnings will be placed into his own hands.  You're right!!!  They are bastards!!!!!!!!

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry about the furniture.     That sucks, especially at 800 dollars for one chair    I want new furniture but I have to do one thing at a time, my walls still have primer on them so I need to paint them first.  I'm glad I bought my house so young because it'll be paid for early BUT I hate that I'm so broke and have to do everything little by little! 

Is your cardio low intesity or pretty hard?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the furniture.     That sucks, especially at 800 dollars for one chair    I want new furniture but I have to do one thing at a time, my walls still have primer on them so I need to paint them first.  I'm glad I bought my house so young because it'll be paid for early BUT I hate that I'm so broke and have to do everything little by little!
> 
> Is your cardio low intesity or pretty hard?




Andy - we have to do one thing at a time also.  I still have to paint my hallway and one wall in the kitchen (compliments of Brianna, she drew a pretty picture.)  A while back we put hard wood flooring in.....we still have to get the trim for that.  EXPENSIVE!!!

buying your home at such a young age is a pretty good idear!!!  Look at all the money you'll be saving and the things you can purchase when you're older and the house is paid off.  Seriously.  Sacrifice now, reward later!!!!   that's how I think about dieting....sacrifice all the foods you *think* you want to eat........reap the reward of looking healthy, feeling healthy and being healthy in the end.................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

just got off the phone with my sales rep.  he says he's going to see what he can do.................................I know what he'd better do!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ugh. I don't know if I told you guys this, but I purchased new furniture last week. Well, when I got it, my leather chair had white marks, nicks and cuts on it. Needless to say, I complained about it. This morning a service technician was to come and look at the chair (even though I don't want it repaired - just want a new one.) He obviously was running late and I could only wait an hour for him. So, I called sofa express and left them a msg: "Don't bother making another appt to have a technician come look and try to repair the chair. I didn't purchase nor have a custom made chair ordered "pre-damaged.!" I am giving you two options. 1 being that you order a new one and have it delivered, then pick up the damaged one as you drop the new one off. OR *2* You can pick all your furniture back up and I'll take my business elsewhere."
> 
> On top of this, I used my lunch hour this morning. this means I won't be walking during my "lunch hour" because I don't have it to use. And, it's cold and raining.............
> 
> ...


Kick their ass Babs !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

If I could've I would've!!!!!  Bank on it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm going to bawl my eyes out!!!!!      

Read this

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6227116


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

okay....I  need some drive here..........

I'm thinking about hitting it up with a competition date!?!?!?!....I'm going to turn negative energy towards something postive yet rewarding......


Heading off to look for future comps......for next year that is....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

There ya go!
If you havea  n-backout date, it puts more drive into you!
It works on all levels.
I gave myself two weeks once for a MSCE cert. test I had been stalling around with. Once I had that hard dead line, I got busy and nailed it.
You can do that here.
Find a comp a fair amount a of time out, devise your game plan adn attack!
You know what to do, get the deadline, (DON'T BACK OUT!)
and do it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

hell yeah B!!!!    My PT is going be extactic!!!

I'm thinking of finding one scheduled for July.  This gives me 9 months to get my Shiziat in gear and kick some arse!

Goal - in 3 months be down to my reg size..........size 8 or 9 (5 or 6) depending on the material.  3 months hitting the weights like no other.  3 months comp prep!.........Goodness, I need to get steppin...yikes!!!!

I work best under pressure...........particularly when they'res a deadline


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Babsie....find one closer.  You can do it!  

How did the chair stuff turn out??  Or was that all today?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hell yeah B!!!!    My PT is going be extactic!!!
> 
> I'm thinking of finding one scheduled for July.  This gives me 9 months to get my Shiziat in gear and kick some arse!
> 
> ...


well, there ya go!
So....new journal, we will need all stats, before, during and after pics.
the whole shebang!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

What would I name my new journal?

Leaving baggage behind


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

Babsie checks her baggage at the door!

u got my pm?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What would I name my new journal?
> :


bringing the booty back!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What would I name my new journal?
> 
> Leaving baggage behind


my new journal


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What would I name my new journal?
> 
> Leaving baggage behind


babsies journal


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What would I name my new journal?
> 
> Leaving baggage behind


T minus 9 months and counting!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What would I name my new journal?
> 
> Leaving baggage behind


I believe I can fly


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u got my pm?



Yeah.

That sucks and I want to reply when I have more time.  I leave work at 5pm and I have a few more things to wrap up before I leave....and I need to leave at 5pm so the sitter doesn't kill me with the bill...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

any sound good?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Keep going........


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> That sucks and I want to reply when I have more time.  I leave work at 5pm and I have a few more things to wrap up before I leave....and I need to leave at 5pm so the sitter doesn't kill me with the bill...


gotcha


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Keep going........


u want more ideas..or is that a title?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> bringing the booty back!



This one is okay....

LOL,,,,,,how about:  Babsie's got back....no more?  hee hee hee hee.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u want more ideas..or is that a title?




more


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Silent Dreams


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Keeping consistency in order


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Babsie's Quest for Comp


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

The price of competition


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

I long for Comp


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

9 month countdown


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Silent Dreams


fuq that!
Why be silent!
what are yuo, a mouse? Fuq no! You ae babsie!
Princess warrior! Xena aint' got nuthin on you!

"Babsies Battle!"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> 9 month countdown


well, that almost sounds like you are preggers...
so..if u want to comp, y'all are gonna give up on having a baby?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pushing forward


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

no pain, ALL gain!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, that almost sounds like you are preggers...
> so..if u want to comp, y'all are gonna give up on having a baby?




  it does........

oh yeah.  We'll be alright with it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Kicking my own ass


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Say bubbye


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> fuq that!
> Why be silent!
> what are yuo, a mouse? Fuq no! You ae babsie!
> Princess warrior! Xena aint' got nuthin on you!
> ...




You're so making me laugh and I like it.....THANKS 


The battle part reminds me of the saying:  Battle of the bulge


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no pain, ALL gain!




I think this sounds too masculine


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

No Drama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Getting crunked up


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Did you say cheese?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

don't make me swing over there and spank you!
wait..what am I saying...keep it up!
the only bulge is MY belly. 
I gotta lift today. Will be going in a couple hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Did you say cheese?


cheese? Are you getting hungry?
mouse?
u don't want no stinkin cheese!
you want STEAK!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

babsies' gettin' a grip!

hmm..not too shabby if I do say so..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I think this sounds too masculine


well, we don't want that


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't make me swing over there and spank you!
> wait..what am I saying...keep it up!
> the only bulge is MY belly.
> I gotta lift today. Will be going in a couple hours.




While you're swinging over here to spank me, can you please spank the cheese out from my behind?

Pffff....i bet I have your belly by far...

Well you LIFT TODAY and don't give me any crap!!!!!!  got that mister??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

How about...

No Mercy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> babsies' gettin' a grip!
> 
> hmm..not too shabby if I do say so..




A grip on what 

Not shabby


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Body Sculpting in progress


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Reshaping Shape


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Seeking Definition


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay.  I'm going home...fixing meals for the girlies and husband............and at 7pm I'm going to HIT IT, at the gym.

See ya'll tomorrow


----------



## sara (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

"Babsie Brings It"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Greeky, I kinda like that one 

How are you this morning??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

>




Hi Sara 

How are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

last night

Cardio

20 on the precor
20 on the tread
10 on the bike


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey there! Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

morning morning morning   

back away from the candy girlie!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> morning morning morning
> 
> back away from the candy girlie!!!!


 I did, I did!!!! HAHAHAHA! I'm more annoyed by it than tempted by it, really.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Babs!!

How about "Back in Buisness"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

That's the way I get.

I have these ladies here at work that just DO NOT understand N.O. when they bring crap in.  They wave it around my face and I feel like knocking them out because I'm simply NOT tempted to eat it.....just pissed off because they know I'm dieting, so they do it anyway thinking I'll give into temptation (which was left somewhere FAR away) and I consider it disrespectful.  They probably consider it rude of me...but hey....I have goals and I always achieve!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babs!!
> 
> How about "Back in Buisness"




that's a good one also...  Keep thinking


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's the way I get.
> 
> I have these ladies here at work that just DO NOT understand N.O. when they bring crap in. They wave it around my face and I feel like knocking them out because I'm simply NOT tempted to eat it.....just pissed off because they know I'm dieting, so they do it anyway thinking I'll give into temptation (which was left somewhere FAR away) and I consider it disrespectful. They probably consider it rude of me...but hey....I have goals and I always achieve!!


They are just jealous !  They have no will power or desire . 

Morning pretty lady !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> They are just jealous !  They have no will power or desire .
> 
> Morning pretty lady !




That's right BIG MAN!!!    

thanks for calling me pretty


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay.  I just got my new "Holiday Cheer" address book so I can send cards to eveyone.

PM me your home address's and I'll send ya some cards in November and for x-mas/new year!!!!!

I already have greeky's


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ...* I feel like knocking them out *



remember ... follow the jab with a two punch combo throwing the KO punch from the hips first 

Morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

NT - you're ornery...you know that!!!    I'll remember that next time.

morning NT   how are you today?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

I am excellent thanks, and yourself?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

H.Y.P.E.R.  Thanks for asking!!!!

TC plus 3packs of tea...in a 20oz cup.....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

Tc?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Total Control


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

2 miles completed in 25min........oh yayyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssss


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay.
> 
> I have 4 samples of Total Control (one day supply = 3pills.) The first 4 people that send me their address, will receive a packet via mail. My supervisor sent them to me to try but, I went ahead and purchased the bottle last week....so..I don't need them.


I know you have told what Total Control is but I keep missing it . Can you tell what it is again ?  Thanks Pretty Lady


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> While you're swinging over here to spank me, can you please spank the cheese out from my behind?
> 
> Pffff....i bet I have your belly by far...
> 
> Well you LIFT TODAY and don't give me any crap!!!!!!  got that mister??


now see...if you were single...I'd have offered alternate HIT cardio for taking care of that cheesy tushie!

naw...is this the place to say:
She me yours, I'll show you mine? (belly, that is)

how are ya today?
Me? well, I am dang near thru with that ordeal I was telling you about. I thought it was gonna be completely over today, but might take another couple months. How annoying.
After my appointment...I stopped off at the cycle shop and sat on an '04 Honda CBR 1000 RR. (I wanted to feel it between my legs and visualize me owning it. Give me incentive to be able to afford one next Spring.)
(I miss the one I sold last Spring)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Babsie....find one closer.  You can do it!
> 
> How did the chair stuff turn out??  Or was that all today?





UHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....how did I miss your post???   I'm sorry Jod!!

about the chair, I'm getting a new one NOT DAMAGED or that too will go back.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

*Total Control*

...


			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Total Contains:  Calcium, Dried Green Tea Extract, Dried Ginger Extract, Dried Theoberoma cacao Extract, Dried Yerba mate Extract, Astragalus, Celery, Fennel, Hawthorne Berry, Licorice, Marshmallow, Parsley, Suma, Dried Cinnamon Extract, Alfalfa, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Maltodextrin, Corn Starch, Sodium Starch Glycolate, Silicon Dioxide, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Magnesium Stearate, Hypromellose and Polyethylene Glycol.
> 
> In other words - it's mostly herbal.  The FDA approved the vendor to put "promotes Weight Loss, Boosts Metabolism and Builds Energy."
> 
> I may be getting sample packs if any of you are interested, let me know and I'll send you a few.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

*Link*



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Here's the fact sheet
> 
> https://www.myherbalife.com/files/HL/Media/en/US/50982US_PRD_TotalCntrl_WFCT.pdf




bump


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

wahoo!
I'm gettin' some...
what am I getting??


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Can I have one


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo!
> I'm gettin' some...
> what am I getting??




B, you're retarded.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Can I have one




I have your address.....so I'll send it out tonight!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks! Btw, did you see my last pm?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah I just replied to them.   hang in there Greeky!!!!  We're in this together!!!!!!!!!!  dont be ashamed or embarrassed to ask me anything either.  We're both experiencing MANY of the same symptoms.  It'll be okay!!!  Life will be tougher on us, than others. .....but we can do this!!!!

You're welcome too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay.  I'm going home.  making food for the kiddies and husband...then I'm off to the gym at 7pm..........yaabbaaaadaaaaaaaaabaaaaaaadooooooooooooooooo


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

What other tests do I need run?

Have fun at the gym  I can't go back yet but hopefully soon.  Stupid back


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BabsieGirl*
> _Here's the fact sheet
> 
> https://www.myherbalife.com/files/H...lCntrl_WFCT.pdf_


 Thanks Babs !


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B, you're retarded.....


well, uh...that would explain alot...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

oh...I just started a new journal. 
Fresh start.
I like my title. It's got a certain snap to it, don't ya think?
Check it out, laugh at the pics..more horrible ones are coming...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Hiya Babs!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, uh...that would explain alot...



 

Good morning Babs!   HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What do you and the family have planned this weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Babs   

Have a great weekend Babe !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Babs
> 
> Have a great weekend Babe !




i will.  it's def. a busy weekend...but it'll be great!!!

I hope you have a nice weekend also


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs!   HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What do you and the family have planned this weekend?




Heck yeah it's HAPPY FRIDAY!!!  too bad the weekend is just going to fly by.

Well, I have to meet 2 clients on Saturday for about an hour or so, then I have to clean someone house that day also.  The girls will be with grandparents on Saturday also.  Um...........Migh visit family or possibly go to the fair and watch my nephew show his horse.  Not sure yet.  It just depends on how long I spend with my clients and cleaning.

Sunday, I clean my own house and do laundry.  

Fri-Sat and Sun-----are gym days.  last night I didn't go.  The fella giving hubby and I our quote on the deck ran too late and I didn't feel like going to the gym at 8pm.  That's just too late.

How about you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hiya Babs!




Hi GG. ...how are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...I just started a new journal.
> Fresh start.
> I like my title. It's got a certain snap to it, don't ya think?
> Check it out, laugh at the pics..more horrible ones are coming...




Ew..ew...I'm going to stop by and check it out!!!!  AND YOU HAVE PICTURES????  YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEhaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww....pa I'mma check-in you out now....................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, uh...that would explain alot...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Babs !




You're welcome


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What other tests do I need run?
> 
> Have fun at the gym  I can't go back yet but hopefully soon.  Stupid back



You need the internal ultra sound I spoke of in our PM.  You've already had lab work done and your levels aren't really abnormal.  

did you ever call jobs and family services?

Glad your back is feeling better.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning Sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning Andy!!! 

You should tell that mean lady you work with to kiss your buttay


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning Andy!!!
> 
> You should tell that mean lady you work with to kiss your buttay




Morning Sweetie!

I would, but she might take me up on it


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 15, 2004)

Just saw your gallery! You look awesome in those pics. Any more up to date ones?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!
> 
> I would, but she might take me up on it


  Okay.  Where do ya work at.......I'm coming to kick some arse  

I'm very straight forward...if someone hurts my feelings, pisses me off or offends me in anyway shape or form.....THEY KNOW IT!!!  I've learned it's far better to get it out rather than keeping it in.  Next time they'll know.......and next time, they'll learn the hard way!  I don't take people crap


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Just saw your gallery! You look awesome in those pics. Any more up to date ones?




Mine or Andys?

Are you in Delaware Ohio?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay.  I'm heading off to walking for my lunch hour


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay.....I didn't walk during lunch...kill me.

it's drizzling out, cold and VERY windy..........I didn't bring a coat or gloves with me today..........so, next week.....I'll be more prepared.

for lunch went to Arby's and got a santa Fe chicken salad


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

How's that Chicken Salad?

(He was talking about your pics, btw!!)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

it was great!!!  thanks for asking 

Oh, alright..

have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## sara (Oct 15, 2004)

Babsie  
Hope you have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> have anything planned for the weekend?



Going shopping after work.  I'm trying to talk the girl I'm going with into going to Cayote Ugly, it's a bar that is supposedly just like the movie.  Going to yard sales in the morning with a girl I work with, out to eat tomorrow night for grannie's b-day (gotta get my fish broiled    with no butter!!) and I don't know what else??

What about you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Babsie
> Hope you have a wonderful weekend!!!




HI Sara   ditto chica


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2004)

hiya!
thought I"d drop in and say howdy!
havea  great weekend!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello 

Last week was tough on the ol'body.  My hip flexers are sore from all the cardio.  I think I'm going to do the gym every day and walking during my lunch hour every other day.

Recap of last weeks cardio:

Wednesday and Friday, I didn't walk during my lunch hour
Monday and Thursday, I didn't do cardio at the gym.

Those were the ONLY days I DIDN'T do cardio.  Other than that, my arse was kicking it!!!  No time for slacking.

Today I hit the weights.  Not hitting it hard because it's been a year since I touched weight.  So, we'll see what happens tonight.....Will I let my PT kick my arse or will I suggest we go about this the right way?  

Cardio again this evening...........Might walk during lunch hour IF it doesn't rain.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Last week was tough on the ol'body. My hip flexers are sore from all the cardio. I think I'm going to do the gym every day and walking during my lunch hour every other day.
> 
> ...


 You sound fired up Babs! YAY!

 Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning GG.  I'm trying.  I could be doing a competition in July so, there's really no time to be laxing 

Just got off the phone with my RE (Endocrinologist specialist) he says I can get off my medication.  I have to wean myself off.  So now I won't need clomid and I'll only need to take Dexamethasone everyother night.  This is cool!!!  Cutting back on the Dex will help me lose more water weight.  I do have to follow up with another specialist (closer to home) to talk about my PCO and Endometriosis.  The RE in Cleveland wants me to take Yasmine BCP.....i don't .............but I need to do what's right.....Gotta keep things regulated.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Babs  

Don't over do it in the gym


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Gary 

Are you talking about the weights or cardio?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Afternoon my dear 

Def. NOT walking during my lunch hour.  It's raining cats and dogs outside......YIKES


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning Gary
> 
> Are you talking about the weights or cardio?


Both


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Goor morning Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Both




I didn't do bad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning GG 

How are you today


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I didn't do bad


Good job Miss Babs !

We don't need to add you to the growing list of injured IMer's


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning GG
> 
> How are you today


 On top of the world, and you?!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah.   I MISSED THE GYM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!

I have been going through weightlifting withdraws for 7 months cause I had surgery in Feb 2004, then Lupron Injections (70lb weight gain from that)........more surgeries.....took 2.5 months (at the end of May 2004) off from work to have more surgeries and to get counseling for the depression I suffered from cause of all the weight gain.  I wanted to kill myself! THANK GOODNESS I didn't follow through and I listened to friends and family.  Going from Fit/lean to obese and constantly hurting and wondering the usual, "Why me" I started feeling bad for myself.........etc.....  I don't want to get into all that...........................

So yes, I feel great..........Everyone was high fiving me lastnight at the gym..........

LOL, the best part about last night was when my friend (older guy) walked over to me and says, "Hi Krystie, how have you been?  ............So tell me, did you have a boy or a girl?"      ...........There's was no way he was getting out of that mess......  I told him the story and he felt bad......rest assure though, I told him not to feel bad about asking me that question.......He still felt bad...said he was going to confront the person who told him I was taking time off to get pg....hee hee hee.....Men~~~  We'll leave it at that


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll post last nights work out during lunch.  I left my journal in the car....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Babs!  Congrats on your return to the gym, you must feel sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

I feel wonderful.  The best feeling in the world was when I said, "Where do you want me to start?".............The touch of the cold iron...........awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........words cannot describe!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah. I MISSED THE GYM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!
> 
> I have been going through weightlifting withdraws for 7 months cause I had surgery in Feb 2004, then Lupron Injections (70lb weight gain from that)........more surgeries.....took 2.5 months (at the end of May 2004) off from work to have more surgeries and to get counseling for the depression I suffered from cause of all the weight gain. I wanted to kill myself! THANK GOODNESS I didn't follow through and I listened to friends and family. Going from Fit/lean to obese and constantly hurting and wondering the usual, "Why me" I started feeling bad for myself.........etc..... I don't want to get into all that...........................
> 
> ...


 YAYYYYYYY!!!!! Congrats on getting back!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks GG


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good Morning Sweetie   

Congratulations on your return to the gym!!   I'm so happy for you- you deserve the best babe!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Andy!!! 

I go to the gym every day...just yesterday was the first time I touched a weight in 7 mos.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

Great to see that you're back into weight-training again! I can't imagine taking time off like that. I bet it feels awesome to get back into the swing of things. 

What are you current goals? Size? Strength? Fat-loss? 

Good luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

*10-18-04 Work Out*

*Warm Up*
V-Bar Pull down
2x10 60lb

*V-Bar Pull Down*
3x10 70lb
1 min rest inbetween sets

*Cable Row*
3x10 70lb
*No Rest
*Bent over DB Row*
3x10 30lb
1 Min Rest

*Bench Press (machine0*
3x10 50lb
1 min rest

*Rear Delt (machine)*
2x10 40lb 1x10 30lb
1 min Rest between sets

*Shrug*
3x20 90lb
1 min rest

*Arm Curl (Sit down machine)*
3x10 30lb
1 min rest

*Abs*
3x30 30lbs

Not too sore today.  Def. can tell I worked out though.......Took it easy the first day back and will increase the intensity week by week, or as I see fit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

> Not too sore today. Def. can tell I worked out though.......Took it easy the first day back and will increase the intensity week by week, or as I see fit.


Great to hear this, I was going to say something about taking it easy as you get back into it, but I am sure you already know that. Workout looks solid, nice job!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Great to hear this, I was going to say something about taking it easy as you get back into it, but I am sure you already know that. Workout looks solid, nice job!




Hey Thanks Mon!!! 

Yeah, I'm no dumby.  Been training for 4 years minus the 7month gap.  I'm soooo excited to be back.  I really am..........Such a release..I now have an outlet 

Thanks for stopping by...I really appreciate honest feedback, etc....no matter who it comes from


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey honey!  So you lifting again, that's awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey honey!  So you lifting again, that's awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you.




HUBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought we were toast 

Yeah, I'm back in the game.  Gearing up for a comp in July....So, there's NO time to waste...Gotta kick some arse while there's arse to kick....and I have plenty of it to toss around


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh c'mon. You know I love your arse. And of course we're not toast, just busy and we're usually not on the same time like before. So what are your goals for the July Comp?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

3 months from today I plan on being where I should in lb wise.  Main focus is eating healthy/clean, getting the cardio in and hitting the weights moderately...not intensly.

This gives me 4 months to really focus on adding muscle (which happens pretty fast for me because I have PCO, Polycycstic Ovaries)....This means, less cardio - maybe 2 times per week and increasing the weights from 2-3x's weekly to 4-5.

2 months to focus on cutting calories, etc....it only gets tougher from this point forward.  Well worth it though 

What do you think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

How many lbs are you planning to lose in 3 months? I think it sounds great and I KNOW you can do it. You know one of the the things I've always admired about you was your resolve and ability to overcome and work hard. I look forward to watching you do this! I'm about off work so I'll talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How many lbs are you planning to lose in 3 months? I think it sounds great and I KNOW you can do it. You know one of the the things I've always admired about you was your resolve and ability to overcome and work hard. I look forward to watching you do this! I'm about off work so I'll talk to you tomorrow!




25-30lbs.  I know it can be done because I won't be on my meds.  This means I'll very quickly drop water weight.  Most of what I have anyway.  My body LOVES to hold onto water.

Rock, I wish I could give you a hug and smoochy.  You're so sweet.  Thanks for thinking highly of me.  You don't know how motivational that is for some people. 

Yep, def. stay tune.  This is going to get VERY interesting.

Talk to you tomorrow...have a nice evening


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

At 7pm, I'll be off to the gym.

Getting ready to go home now.............YAY!!!!  I'm sick of being trapped inside all day.  It's been raining here since Monday......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey hottie!
I got mail...


30 lbs in 3 months? I need that too...
So...where are the 'before' pics? We need those to see this up coming metamorphasis change you are about to undertake!
I gotta go to the store to see if I can get some good sinus meds. I can barely function today...ick. I may be able to go ot the gym later, if they kick in...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Babs 

30lbs?  Of what?  I think I missed something


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs
> 
> 30lbs?  Of what?  I think I missed something




Mainly water, some fat and of course, muscle loss.  I'll lose pretty quick because as of Monday, I'm drug free.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning!




Morning GG  How are you today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning GG  How are you today?


 Stupendously.... tired. 

 Barely slept. got in late last night. Got up early this morning. WOKEN UP BY A WRONG NUMBER THREE MINUTES BEFORE MY ALARM CLOCK WENT OFF at 4:57 AM! 

 But in a much better mood since I got to the office (what?!)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Mainly water, some fat and of course, muscle loss.  I'll lose pretty quick because as of Monday, I'm drug free.......



no drugs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie!
> I got mail...
> 
> 
> ...




You got mail   You're a silly fella 

It's 25 to 30lbs.  I'm already down 5.  I'm counting Nov., Dec and Jan as my 3 month mark.  I like starting fresh.  Will have pics tomorrow along with measurements.  Don't go thinking for one sec, that I'll post my pics  I may email them to you...but I'm def. not going to post them...huh, uh!

Advil Cold and Sinus tablets are the bomb B!!!!  I suffer from sinusitis and it works wonders!!

If you're not feeling up to par, don't go to the gym.  Listen to your body!! 

Send me a PM hon 

Get better soon
Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Stupendously.... tired.
> 
> Barely slept. got in late last night. Got up early this morning. WOKEN UP BY A WRONG NUMBER THREE MINUTES BEFORE MY ALARM CLOCK WENT OFF at 4:57 AM!
> 
> But in a much better mood since I got to the office (what?!)




I HATE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's happened a couple times and I'm like.......................Look at the numbers before you press'em..  

Why did you barely sleep?  Rough night? 

Weird how work seems to turn things around


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> no drugs!




Say bubbye to Clomid and Dexamethasone and hello to weight loss.....yabadabadooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Babs!! Are you going to post your meals too?? This is going to be interesting to watch!     Congratulation on stopping the drugs, but since your not taking them anymore what will you have to take or will you be okay without them?  (you were taking them for endo right?)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Babs!! Are you going to post your meals too?? This is going to be interesting to watch!     Congratulation on stopping the drugs, but since your not taking them anymore what will you have to take or will you be okay without them?  (you were taking them for endo right?)




Yeah, I'll post my meals.

Thanks Andy!!!   My RE wants me to see another Endocrinologist closer to home.  He's thinking I should consider Yasmin (BCP.)  This just helps keep things regulated and it's suppose to prevent water gain, etc.....because of the type of progestin they use in Yasmin.  Since there is no cure for PCO and Endometriosis, I wonder why I even bother with treatment?  I need a break from it all.  Lupron REALLY did a number on me (come on 70lb gain in 3/4 months time) and I've got to lose this weight before starting something else.  For peace of mind, it simply has to be done. 

You know what Andy?  You and I posted in each others Journal at the same time....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I HATE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's happened a couple times and I'm like.......................Look at the numbers before you press'em..
> 
> Why did you barely sleep?  Rough night?
> 
> Weird how work seems to turn things around


 The worst part was that it was a fax. I answered all sleepy and get "beeeeep.... beeeeeep...." 

 uuurgggggghhH!

 late night -- had a meeting with my trainer for business stuff. It ran way later than I'd expected, so when i got home still had to do all the stuff i normally take care of earlier in the evening prepping for the next day. By the time I got to be, i was a different person


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> no drugs!


 How'd i miss this!!!

 YAY!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The worst part was that it was a fax. I answered all sleepy and get "beeeeep.... beeeeeep...."
> 
> uuurgggggghhH!
> 
> late night -- had a meeting with my trainer for business stuff. It ran way later than I'd expected, so when i got home still had to do all the stuff i normally take care of earlier in the evening prepping for the next day. By the time I got to be, i was a different person




Yep, those are the worst!!!!

I wish you the best of luck today and hope the Cranky monster stays out of your system.  When that sort of thing happens to me, I get super cranky.  Needless to say, I cannot stand when I'm running behind on any task because (like you experienced last night) I get all antsy (sp) and feel unorganized...............and then..............the CRANK starts.................  

Drink 2cups of coffee


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yep, those are the worst!!!!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck today and hope the Cranky monster stays out of your system. When that sort of thing happens to me, I get super cranky. Needless to say, I cannot stand when I'm running behind on any task because (like you experienced last night) I get all antsy (sp) and feel unorganized...............and then..............the CRANK starts.................
> 
> Drink 2cups of coffee


 COFFEE -- excellent idea. I'll be right back.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> How'd i miss this!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!! Good luck!




Thanks GG!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> How'd i miss this!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!! Good luck!




Thanks GG!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> How'd i miss this!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!! Good luck!




Thanks GG!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh.  forgot to mention.

I did cardio last night.

Treadmill
4.0 speed
Level 4 incline
30min

Arm Swingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

wow ... you've had a full conversation already.

Morning Babs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Babs. You shouldn't have any trouble losing 30lbs. You know how to do it and you'll drop 7-12 lbs water weight quickly! Hope your having a good day. Oh, and you better email me your pics. You got to see all MY pre-comp pics, LOL.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> COFFEE -- excellent idea. I'll be right back.




How was the coffee?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> wow ... you've had a full conversation already.
> 
> Morning Babs.




yep yep yep.

Afternoon NT.  How are you today?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

good afternoon ... I'm excellent as always.  And yourself?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Babs. You shouldn't have any trouble losing 30lbs. You know how to do it and you'll drop 7-12 lbs water weight quickly! Hope your having a good day. Oh, and you better email me your pics. You got to see all MY pre-comp pics, LOL.



Hiya Rock 

Nah, I shouldn't have any trouble.  If I do, I'll do the switchareeww.

So far, I'm having a great day.  Energy is up, spirits are good, HUNGRY right now (getting ready to eat   ).....productivity is also up, etc.....

Okay..I'll send them to you as well.  You'll appreciate it since you've "been there, done that" before.  That and I know you won't make fun of 

There was nothing wrong with your pics.

How are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good afternoon ... I'm excellent as always.  And yourself?




H.U.N.G.R.Y


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

This afternoon, I walked 2.5miles in 30min..........oh yeah!!!!!

More cardio tonight...I consider lunch a warm up


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

'Course I'm not going to make fun of! There nothing to make fun OF. Oh, but my email is changed now. I only have work email  I'm doing fine. About to get off of work and then go do an hour of cardio. Yeah baby!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 'Course I'm not going to make fun of! There nothing to make fun OF. Oh, but my email is changed now. I only have work email  I'm doing fine. About to get off of work and then go do an hour of cardio. Yeah baby!




Thank you and there's PLENTY to make fun of.  You'll see 

You'll have to let me know if I can send them to your work addy?  Why not set up a yahoo or hotmail acct?

Kick some cardio butt rock!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

when is 5pm going to get here???????????????????????????????  I'm so ready to go home!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> when is 5pm going to get here???????????????????????????????  I'm so ready to go home!!!!!


 HAHAHHAHAHHHAHHHAHAHA!

 I hear ya...

 DYING TO LEAVE THIS PLACE! (and to think i was so happy to get here this morning).


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHHAHAHHHAHHHAHAHA!
> 
> I hear ya...
> 
> DYING TO LEAVE THIS PLACE! (and to think i was so happy to get here this morning).




Me too.....i say we change the time to 5pm, right now   

Exactly, I was in a great mood when I got to work....so much to do...........and look at me now   Begging to go home......


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Me too.....i say we change the time to 5pm, right now
> 
> Exactly, I was in a great mood when I got to work....so much to do...........and look at me now   Begging to go home......


 Me... my diversion left work early, so now I have no one to email back and forth with. Hahaha! Time flies when you're wasting it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Me... my diversion left work early, so now I have no one to email back and forth with. Hahaha! Time flies when you're wasting it!




Isn't that the truth  Then you find yourself an hour before 5pm thinking, "Where did all the time go?"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

anyone ever been to Hotornot dot com?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Check this freak out


http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=SUGQAS


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Check this freak out
> 
> 
> http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=SUGQAS


 OMG. I'm swooning.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

*Funny..."Will beg for sex!"*

  How typical   

http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=BZSEAZ


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Not bad

http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=KMHQOLE&key=BFU


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Not bad
> 
> http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=KMHQOLE&key=BFU


 He looks like he has dead bodies in his basement. No wait. He reminds me of Christian Bale (is that his name?) in American Psycho.  He has that look about him.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

who the heck would put this up on HOt Or not to be rated????

http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=KSKZBRH&key=BMP


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He looks like he has dead bodies in his basement. No wait. He reminds me of Christian Bale (is that his name?) in American Psycho.  He has that look about him.




I have a thing for men with Dark Hair and brown or hazel eyes............


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I have a thing for men with Dark Hair and brown or hazel eyes............


 Me too. Not sure what it is, no offense to the light haired/light eyed guys, there's something warmer about the dark/dark. At least to me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

pppssssst! It's 5 PM! I'mm outta here!!!!! WOO HOOO!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Me too. Not sure what it is, no offense to the light haired/light eyed guys, there's something warmer about the dark/dark. At least to me.




none taken


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> pppssssst! It's 5 PM! I'mm outta here!!!!! WOO HOOO!!!!




I know.........I'M OUTTAAAAA HERRRREEEEEE

Psst....I got the digital


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I know.........I'M OUTTAAAAA HERRRREEEEEE
> 
> Psst....I got the digital


 Now you lost me! The digital what? Scale? Alarm clock? Exam?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I have a thing for men with Dark Hair and brown or hazel eyes............



This is me 

Hi Babs.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2004)

dude...are we twins??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2004)

How 'bout this doofy looking guy?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2004)

(I got an 8.5...)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2004)

holy crap, babs...you've had two pages added here since yesterday....


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Mike!  How ya doin?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey, I've got my photo on Hot or Not. I'm glad you didn't bring that pic up to make fun of, LOL! I'll pm you my work email, I can get pics there.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap, babs...you've had two pages added here since yesterday....


She is a very special lady !  Morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Now you lost me! The digital what? Scale? Alarm clock? Exam?




I know.  I thought about that AFTER, I sent the reply    Sorry. 

Digital camera....I took pics just this morning!!! YIKES!!!  YOu will all see in 30 days........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is me
> 
> Hi Babs.




If that is you, then this is me   

I didn't know you had dark hair and brown or hazel eyes...................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dude...are we twins??




I don't get it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How 'bout this doofy looking guy?




Absolutely B


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap, babs...you've had two pages added here since yesterday....




I see.  This is cool 

I do have friends...I do I do


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I've got my photo on Hot or Not. I'm glad you didn't bring that pic up to make fun of, LOL! I'll pm you my work email, I can get pics there.




Hit me with your PM


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> She is a very special lady !  Morning Babs




Awww....coming from a very sweet man   Thanks Gary!

How are you today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning Babsie!! Why do we have to wait 30 days to see the pictures??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

*Offers*

Okay.  I saw even more friends at the gym last night...wow!!!!

One was like.......OMG.......OMG...................IS THAT YOU??????

Another scared me half to death when I walked by the cardio area..........as I walked by heading to the locker room..........he COUGHS REALLY L.O.U.D...and clears his throat (trying to get my attn because every time I walk in the doors, my GYM FACE is on...all serious and motivated/chipper.)

Many others gave me hugs and said, "Wow, you look dif. - when's your next comp?"

So, I have 4 people wanting to train with me...this is cool.  I love working out with men because 1) They don't acted like cry babies when the burn hits (with the girls, I have to be all up in their grill saying..."come on.....push push push....etc.) 2) They push me 3) Have higher endurance 4) I love talking about guy stuff  5) They know how to show up and hit it!  I like working out with girls that are serious into the weight training so I don't have to push them all that hard.  I'm very strict with my rest periods....On leg day, the max is 3min rest (if hitting it hard)  all other weight training days, it's 1min or less.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

*Cardio*

Did Cardio last night (at the gym)

Precor
15 min

Tread (was talking to one of my guy friends so I couldn't hit the tread like I wanted to....it's all good though )
15 min
3.5
no incline

Abs
Ball
3x30

Abs
Floor crunch, legs open, toes pointed out, shoulders back, chest out, chin up..........eyes focused on ceiling
3x30


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babsie!! Why do we have to wait 30 days to see the pictures??



Because I'm a heffer 

Morning


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Me too. Not sure what it is, no offense to the light haired/light eyed guys, there's something warmer about the dark/dark. At least to me.




yeah ... us guys with dark hair and dark eyes have it going on.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

You do!!!!  stop that laughing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

My ovaries are killing me today.      

Getting ready to ovulate


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright.....Made up my mind....

if I'm doing cardio at the gym tonight...I'm not going walking during my lunch hour.  My ovaries hurt too bad and it hurts to walk...........................having what I have S.U.C.K.S


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

sorry about the pain 

you're too kind.    Every once in a while, some lady(ies) help make my fantasy world a reality.  The other day, I had a note left on the bench I was lifting at saying my wife was a lucky LUCKY woman.  On that same day, I was jokig with the spin teacher (he works at the same company I do) and had 2 other ladies _really_ wanting me to join their spin class.  I don't often get such attention, so that was nice.  

Now you gals always have that, so might end to ignore such comeons, but for me, it's a rarity, so I revel in it when I can.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> sorry about the pain
> 
> you're too kind.    Every once in a while, some lady(ies) help make my fantasy world a reality.  The other day, I had a note left on the bench I was lifting at saying my wife was a lucky LUCKY woman.  On that same day, I was jokig with the spin teacher (he works at the same company I do) and had 2 other ladies _really_ wanting me to join their spin class.  I don't often get such attention, so that was nice.
> 
> Now you gals always have that, so might end to ignore such comeons, but for me, it's a rarity, so I revel in it when I can.



That's alright.  Nothing can be done.  It's incurable. (sp)

 Your wife is awful lucky!!! 

You're such a tease to the ladies and YES, it does feel good knowing you're "wanted" by the opposite sex.  What makes it a "tease" is the simple fact, you're wanted...but they cannot have you 

I can see you gloating around......With me though, if someone is coming onto me.....I cannot tell and my husband gets so pissed because I have a lot of male friends and he thinks it's because they're "interested" in me. :shurg:  I don't see it


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks Babs ... you're very kind.  I'm the lucky one.  

My wife says the say thing about me at the gym.  A lady will come go out of her way, or so the wife says, to come say hello to me.  Not seeing where she came from, I say hello and my wife just rolls her eyes and laughs.  

I bet you're the same way.  But ... if someone does come out of their way to say hello at the gym, it could be considered as flirting I guess


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

The women do this in front of your wife????

I could never do that.

You're both lucky to have each other and the family you created together


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Did I offend anyone today or something?

it's like a ghost town in here


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> The women do this in front of your wife????
> 
> I could never do that.
> 
> You're both lucky to have each other and the family you created together



they say hello to her, but she seems to think I'm their target.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> they say hello to her, but she seems to think I'm their target.



I'm sure this can be done......but to do that in front of your wife?  

If she feels this way, why doesn't she say something?  Maybe the other women feel "intimidated" by her....could be the reason they don't say hello to her...which I think is rude.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'm sure this can be done......but to do that in front of your wife?
> 
> If she feels this way, why doesn't she say something?  Maybe the other women feel "intimidated" by her....could be the reason they don't say hello to her...which I think is rude.



it's just funny, that's all.  If she felt threatened by someone, we talk about it and I just try not to talk to that person.  It seems that now that she has put on a few pounds, every woman is out to get me. Nothing has changed except for her perspection of her physical being.  What happened a year ago would be funny and we'd be joking about which of us she was after ... now some of the more fit ladies are seen as a threat because of what I think is the perspection she has of her body.l


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it's just funny, that's all.  If she felt threatened by someone, we talk about it and I just try not to talk to that person.  It seems that now that she has put on a few pounds, every woman is out to get me. Nothing has changed except for her perspection of her physical being.  What happened a year ago would be funny and we'd be joking about which of us she was after ... now some of the more fit ladies are seen as a threat because of what I think is the perspection she has of her body.l



Aww..I know how she feels.  I'M THERE!!!!  It's hard seeing all these fit bodies in the gym knowing you were once there and they're checking out your man.  You're then left to wonder........"Does he.....?"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

okay...I'm going home.

Then to the gym.....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Did I offend anyone today or something?
> 
> it's like a ghost town in here


Never !   Hi Babs !  What are you working at the gym tonight ?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I don't get it


pre said that he had dark hair and hazel eyes.
me too.
twins..there ya go


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How 'bout this doofy looking guy?


heh heh...I forgot tot post the doofy looking guy...
http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=KYEEOLR&key=HNL


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Aww..I know how she feels.  I'M THERE!!!!  It's hard seeing all these fit bodies in the gym knowing you were once there


I know what ya mean!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Babs!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey beautiful, wassup?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh...I forgot tot post the doofy looking guy...
> http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=KYEEOLR&key=HNL


'

Is that you B??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Never !   Hi Babs !  What are you working at the gym tonight ?




I'm only doing weight training once a week until I can start hitting it hard....My biceps are still a little sore from last Monday.  At least my left one anyway.

Monday I don't know what we're working 

Tonight it's more cardio.

I'm proud to announce that since last MOnday:  10/11/04 to today, I went from 190 to 183.....No inche loss so I'm thinking it's mainly water..but hey....pound for pound baby   Get rid of the water crap thats been sticking on my buttay

Sunday we're taking the girls to Circle S farms.  (pumpkin patch)  We'll be going on a hair ride (to pick out our pumpkins), playing in the barn full of straw, walking the corn maze.............VISITING THE GIFT SHOP!!!!! I may take some pictures.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know what ya mean!



  I know what you're saying BUT.....   women have it far more tough than men.  Seriously.  It's "okay" for a man to be slightly over weight, but for a WOMAN to be over weight  ...........it's unacceptable in the man and woman's eye.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!




  Morning Andy.  I hope you have a nice weekend also


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Babs!




Morning GG   Are those photo's posted yet?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey beautiful, wassup?




Nothing much....T.I.R.E.D.....getting ready to hit my 3 bags of tea to my 20oz of water and 1tbsp splenda.....plus my total control....I'll be on top of the world in a min. 

How about you sexy thang? (I mean that in a friendly way.)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay....I touched base with everyone here 

Cardio last night

20min Precor
20min bike

No abs


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning GG   Are those photo's posted yet?


 They sure are!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

You look SMOKIN   

Great job GG.  You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning Babs!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Nothing much....T.I.R.E.D.....getting ready to hit my 3 bags of tea to my 20oz of water and 1tbsp splenda.....plus my total control....I'll be on top of the world in a min.
> 
> How about you sexy thang? (I mean that in a friendly way.)



Total control as in a pill or food?  lol

That's a strong tea ya got there girl     I'm on my third cuppa java now..ha ha, friday..it was tough gettin up this morning..to do cardio YAWN


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Babs!




Honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good morning   how are you today???

Got your email.....Those pics were taken 5min after waking up.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Total control as in a pill or food?  lol
> 
> That's a strong tea ya got there girl     I'm on my third cuppa java now..ha ha, friday..it was tough gettin up this morning..to do cardio YAWN



It's always tough getting up in the morning to do cardio.  But once ya start...you feel SO much better.....  

Yep, strong tea BABAY!!! I drive the office nuts when I get hyper....       

TC is pill form


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't believe this, but I guess I've never visited your gallery before...WOW, those are some impressive pics girl!  And you daughter is just as pretty as you are!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You look SMOKIN
> 
> Great job GG.  You should be proud of yourself.


 Thank you darlin'! I'm still getting used to the idea that that's me. hahaha! I don't even care about the damn contest anymore!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank you Vel.  Kiley is a very beautiful girl with many talents.  She's the one that wants to get into fitness competitions.  After watching me, she's been hooked ever since.  When she gets old enough, I'll be her trainer and some day, you'll see her on the TV screens KICK'N SOME B.U.T.T.

Brianna is going to be my little Tom Boy!!!  Always up to something and loves being a brut  

Thanks for the compliments hon.  I really appreciate all you have to say and for chating with me on a daily basis.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I can't believe this, but I guess I've never visited your gallery before...WOW, those are some impressive pics girl! And you daughter is just as pretty as you are!


 I concur... beautiful mom, beautiful daughter.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Kiley is a very beautiful girl with many talents. She's the one that wants to get into fitness competitions. After watching me, she's been hooked ever since. When she gets old enough, I'll be her trainer and some day, you'll see her on the TV screens KICK'N SOME B.U.T.T.


  AWESOME. Wow. How old is kiley now? That's so cool that she's into it, and even cooler that mom will be her trainer!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you Vel.  Kiley is a very beautiful girl with many talents.  She's the one that wants to get into fitness competitions.  After watching me, she's been hooked ever since.  When she gets old enough, I'll be her trainer and some day, you'll see her on the TV screens KICK'N SOME B.U.T.T.
> 
> Brianna is going to be my little Tom Boy!!!  Always up to something and loves being a brut
> 
> Thanks for the compliments hon.  I really appreciate all you have to say and for chating with me on a daily basis.



That goes both ways!  I love this board, soooooooooo many nice folks...and tons of good looking ones too, the guys here must be in heaven   

Brianna and my son would get a long swimmingly ha ha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you darlin'! I'm still getting used to the idea that that's me. hahaha! I don't even care about the damn contest anymore!




You're welcome.  You deserve it.  and, I know what you mean....getting use to the idea, "That's Me!"

contest?  what contest?...did I forget something   You have to pardon me.  Ever since Lupron, I've suffer short term memory loss.  Like today....my babysitter called me at work asking if I was still going to pick the girls up early today...I was like   ........OMG....I FORGOT ALLLLLLLLLLLL ABOUT THAT!!!!    Even took a vacation!!!  Who the heck would forget they took vacation ON A FRIDAY???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That goes both ways!  I love this board, soooooooooo many nice folks...


 That's what keeps me here as opposed to other bb boards. There's something special abotu this particular group of people


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I concur... beautiful mom, beautiful daughter.




Thank you so much GG.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  You deserve it.  and, I know what you mean....getting use to the idea, "That's Me!"
> 
> contest?  what contest?...did I forget something  You have to pardon me. Ever since Lupron, I've suffer short term memory loss. Like today....my babysitter called me at work asking if I was still going to pick the girls up early today...I was like   ........OMG....I FORGOT ALLLLLLLLLLLL ABOUT THAT!!!!  Even took a vacation!!! Who the heck would forget they took vacation ON A FRIDAY???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 Hahaahaahaah! Too funny.

 Oh and the contest: Body for life. $25K on the line!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's what keeps me here as opposed to other bb boards. There's something special abotu this particular group of people




it's a home away from home....I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahaahaahaah! Too funny.
> 
> Oh and the contest: Body for life. $25K on the line!




I LOVE THAT GUY!!!!!!  My very first diet was his diet.  Never did the contest but a gal from my gym did.  She didn't win, but made excellant changes.  She's still on the same diet and, making changes.  She hasn't put any of her old weight back on.  it's truly a great plan!!!!!  Freedom of choice!!!

GG, you look awesome and I wish you the best of luck.  If you by chance do not win the cash or other prizes.......Know that you've completed a task where many men and women failed!!!!  You've succeedded in many ways.  We'll be routin for ya hon!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That goes both ways!  I love this board, soooooooooo many nice folks...and tons of good looking ones too, the guys here must be in heaven
> 
> Brianna and my son would get a long swimmingly ha ha




We'll have to hook them up some day  

Note to self:  Bring LOTS of bandaides

Me too, I love everyone here.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

morning babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

GOOD MORNING NT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

how are you this fine Friday morning?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Pretty good.  It'll be even better once 12:00 hits........I GET TO GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how about you??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

excellent as always!  It's the end of the week, so it's even a better day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Absolutely!!!!

You know what sounds GOOD??  Chinese   but I'm not gonna


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

don't do it ... 

Lucky for me, as long as I don't get carried away with the junk, I can still see the abs (which is how I monitor myself  )  When the abs start disappearing, away with the junk for a week ... then they return.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Nah. I won't 

I'm going to have me some Cream of Chicken Soup (herbal)

70 calories
10 from fat
1gr carb
15gr protein


so in 1 week, you can see a dif.?  Not fair


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Alright, I'm gone for the day.

HAVE A NICE WEEKEND ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> '
> 
> Is that you B??


you can't tell?
yeah...that's my doofy self...
I had just finished getting my advanced open water scuba certification


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> They sure are!


holy schnikes!!!!!
So um..when are you moving out here??? You are going to need a tour giude..right?

Hiya GG!
your pics are great!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yep, strong tea BABAY!!! I drive the office nuts when I get hyper....
> 
> TC is pill form


you too, eh?
but, my 'drug' of choice is still coffee...

BTW..nice to see you getting back into the spirit with the comp avi!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> so in 1 week, you can see a dif.?  Not fair



yeah ... it's a slight difference, but a visible one.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sunday we're taking the girls to Circle S farms.  (pumpkin patch)  We'll be going on a hair ride (to pick out our pumpkins), playing in the barn full of straw, walking the corn maze.............VISITING THE GIFT SHOP!!!!! I may take some pictures.....


 dunno about that hair ride...but the rest sounds like fun!
have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

was'sup, NT!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey, I was just tinking...you mentioned about not doing pull ups. Why don't you like them? They are one of the favorite things I like to do in the gym!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm gone for the day.
> 
> HAVE A NICE WEEKEND ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Babs, i did


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you can't tell?
> yeah...that's my doofy self...
> I had just finished getting my advanced open water scuba certification


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dunno about that hair ride...but the rest sounds like fun!
> have a great weekend!




  I need to proof read more often.  I meant Hay Ride......  

it was fun.  Played in the straw........walked through the corn and sunflower maze.

B - I'm going to send you an email....You're going to be soooooooooooooooo mad...and I want you to beat me up...............k?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning Babsie!! I hope you had a good weekend hun!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Happy Monday Babs, how was the hay ride?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning Ladies 

I had a great weekend.  

The hay ride - was bumpy....the girls had a blast.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

Didn't do cardio Friday or Sunday

Cardio Saturday
30min Bike ride mod/High intensity.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

Walked 2 miles for lunch....done in less than 30min.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning Ladies
> 
> I had a great weekend.
> 
> The hay ride - was bumpy....the girls had a blast.



OMG, ha ha, that reminds me of a story my mom told me...apparently when i was 5 and my brother was 4, my mom took us on a hay ride in the snow...well my mom got chatting to another mother when I started tuggin on her coat and pointing...pointing at my brother in a snow bank about 500 yards behind the tractor     

Good place for him   Just kiddin..but am I?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

You meanie 

I know you're kidding....It's amazing how we find humor in all the bad that happens to our syblings when we were younger


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

*Heaven*

http://www.free-weight-loss-resources.com/Recipe.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

I HAVE A S.P.L.I.T.I.N.G.............................................H.E.A.D.........A.C.H.E.........................................................   

Tonight is weight training night.......................and if it doesn't go away...I'm going to have to cancel.  Had this darn thing since 3pm yesterday!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

headache gone.....

I ate a little snack and it went away.....YAY           YAY


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Babs  


How was the training ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Yo Babs! Good morning, chica!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Babs     
Glad your headache is gone..I had a massive one yesterday too, was actually gonna blow off the gym it was so bad...had it since I woke up..two sets into my w/o it miraculously disappeared and never returned     Gotta love gym therapy.  
So whatcha got planned today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

*...*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Babs
> 
> 
> How was the training ?



Training was great.  Will post in a bit

Morning Gary


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yo Babs! Good morning, chica!




YO GG!!!!  Wuz up yo?

You're funny....That's how my PT and I talk to each other.  Even over the phone........we start like this................"YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and then we chill it out quietly...........whatcha doing.............."  It goes on from their.  Some times we act like little kids talking on the phone and in person.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Night Babs


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Babsie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Babs
> Glad your headache is gone..I had a massive one yesterday too, was actually gonna blow off the gym it was so bad...had it since I woke up..two sets into my w/o it miraculously disappeared and never returned     Gotta love gym therapy.
> So whatcha got planned today?




You're on fire this morning.  What's up?

Ewww....headaches are the PITS.....yuk!  Glad it went away.  I almost cancelled my work out also...

Today...walking through my lunch.....gotta do my taxes after work........hit the gym after that.........tan.........go home and eat..........go to bed........

How about you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Night Babs




Night Rissole 

You're looking good by the way...

Sleep tight.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babsie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Morning Andy


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Night Rissole
> 
> You're looking good by the way...
> 
> Sleep tight.


Thankyou darls, but mt hair is growing back.... i liked being bald


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with having hair on your head...LOL..

Most men cry when they go bald


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

I is talkin about on my bo-day....  O tay i is reelie goin to bed now


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

Get some sleep.....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Mornin Babs


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're on fire this morning.  What's up?
> 
> Ewww....headaches are the PITS.....yuk!  Glad it went away.  I almost cancelled my work out also...
> 
> ...



ha ha, sounds like my day...well without the taxes 

How are you today?  It's HUMP DAY..yeeeee hawwwwwwwwww


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

again with the humping...  hahahahahahahaha!

 Hi babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Mornin Babs




Morning Rissy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> again with the humping...  hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Hi babs!




Eh...I'm sick of hump day.....NOT

Morning GG


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, sounds like my day...well without the taxes
> 
> How are you today?  It's HUMP DAY..yeeeee hawwwwwwwwww




Humpedy hump hump.....hump hump....

I'm tired....getting ready to get my fix though....   oh...and how could I forget to mention.....IT'S FRIGGIN RAINING OUTSIDE!!!!!!

How are you today?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Humpedy hump hump.....hump hump....
> 
> I'm tired....getting ready to get my fix though....   oh...and how could I forget to mention.....IT'S FRIGGIN RAINING OUTSIDE!!!!!!
> 
> How are you today?



I'm excellent thanks, meeting my girlfriend for lunch     It's still dark out    and it's 8:30 in the am..can't wait to turn the bloody clocks back!  

Ummmm..fix?  What kinda fix?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Happy Hump Day Babe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

*Chest (done Monday 10/25/04)*

Warm up
Bench press (just the bar)
2x10

*Cable fly*
3x10 30#
no rest
*Bench Press*
3x10 55#
1min rest

*Upright Single Arm Tricep Ext*
3x10 30#
No Rest
*Tricep Press Down*
3x10 40#
1min rest

*Side shoulder raise*
3x10 15# BB
1min rest

*Military Press Cybex*
3x10 30#
No Rest
*Forward shoulder raises*
3x10 25#

*Abs*
Cruch off Cybex machine
3x30 30#


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Happy Hump Day Babe


Ditto sister!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm excellent thanks, meeting my girlfriend for lunch     It's still dark out    and it's 8:30 in the am..can't wait to turn the bloody clocks back!
> 
> Ummmm..fix?  What kinda fix?




My fix would be....3 bags of tea, mixed with HOT water.

Meeting friends for lunch is always fun......I usally call that my biatch session...

it's REALLY dark here also.......does that mean we lose sleep???


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

Night Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

nite nite


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

During my lunch hour I'm going to post some Protein Rich Food recipes......

I haven't tried any of them YET...but I plan to over the weekend......They look  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> During my lunch hour I'm going to post some Protein Rich Food recipes......
> 
> I haven't tried any of them YET...but I plan to over the weekend......They look  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.



Excellent     I'll be waiting..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

there's one in here with 52 gr of pro..19 gr of carb...6gr of fat and 335 calories...........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

*Halibut and Vegetable Kabobs*

 *Halibut and Vegetable Kabobs*
(Serves 4)

*Ingredients:*
2lbs fresh halibut filet
½ red pepper
½ yellow pepper
1 yellow onion
16 cherry tomatoes
16 medium white mushrooms

*Ingredients for basting sauce:*
8 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
4 cloves garlic
1 slice fresh ginger root ½-inch thick
2 tablespoons + 2 teaspoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons + 2 teaspoons rice wine vinegar

*Direction:*
Cut the halibut filet into 1-inc cubes, making enough to evenly thread onto 8 skewers.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper and set aside.  Cut the red and yellow peppers into 1-inch squares.  Cut the onion into 8 large chunks, and then separate each chunk into 2 pieces for easier threading.  Wash the mushrooms and snap out the stems.
	If you plan to barbecue the kabobs and are using wooden skewers, soak the skewers in water briefly before threading so they don???t burn.  Thread the fish, peppers, tomatoes, onion chunks and mushrooms onto 4 large or 8 small skewers.  If you are not going to cook the kabobs right away, place in the refrigerator, loosely covered with waxed paper.
	Whirl all ingredients for the basting sauce in the blender.  The basting sauce can be made in advance and refrigerated.
	Preheat broiler (or prepare barbecue) and spray cold broiler pan with pan spray.  Place broiler pan under the heat for a few minutes to heat up, then place the skewers carefully on the hot pan.  This will sear the fish and veggies quickly.  Spoon some of the basting sauce over the fish and broil 3 to 4 minutes, or until fish and veggies begin to brown.  Turn skewers, spoon any additional basting sauce over the fish when serving.

*Note:  Any firm fish will work for this recipe, as will cubed chicken breast.  Vary the veggies according to your taste, but mushrooms, tomatoes and peppers are a classic.

*Nutritional Analysis Per Serving:*
Calories:  335
Protein:  52grams
Fat:  6grams
Carbohydrates:  19 grams


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds yummmy..well except for the fish part  I'd subtitute shrimp (no I don't consider that fish..cause I like it   )  Keep em coming Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Which ones are you interested in?

Broiled Country mustard chicken
Chicken Tarragon
Spicy Chicken Cacciatore
Chicken with Onion Saute
Moroccan Grilled Chicken
Turkey Piccata
Curried Turkey Meatballs
Grilled Citrus Snapper
Peppered Snapper with Tomato Mint Salsa
Pan-Seared Cod with Balsamic Vinegar and Thyme
Chipolte Grilled Swordfish
Spicy SeaFood Stew
Shrimp, Tofu and Broccoli Stir-Fry
Breakfast Burritos (vegetarian)
Quick Soy Chili
Sweet and Sour Stuffed Cabbage
Spinach and Shrimp Salad
Baja Slaw
Chef's Salad with Balsamic Vinaigrette
Marinated Cucumber Salad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

these are all High protein meals


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Which ones are you interested in?


Chicken with Onion Saute
 Moroccan Grilled Chicken
 Turkey Piccata
 Chipolte Grilled Swordfish


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll get this tomorrow...

have a good evening


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> again with the humping...  hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Hi babs!


wait..whos' humping?
what did I miss?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

hiya babsie!
How was your day?
Mine..relaxxing.
woke up to a start tho. I wsa hapy that I was able to sleep in. (day off) when my door bell rings. Lying there pondering if I should open it up @ 0830, the noise goes away. I close my eyes. Then...
my garage door opens!
WTF?!?!?
I sprang outta bed, grabbed some shorts and a t-shirt and hauled-ass out the door to investigate..and take whatever actions deemed necesarry.
Come to find out, it was a couple guys from a garage door installation company. They were going to replace my garage door. COme to find out..they had the wrong address..duh!
Thanks guys!
Well, off to the gym!
(yes, I am actually going to go! nya!)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Which ones are you interested in?
> 
> Broiled Country mustard chicken
> Chicken Tarragon
> ...



Did you create these yourself??

I'd love the recipes to:

Chicken with Onion Saute
Spinach and Shrimp Salad
and
Sweet and Sour Stuffed Cabbage


yum yum, thanks!  Oh, and good morning


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning Babs


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning Krystie!!     Those recipes look yummy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'll get this tomorrow...
> 
> have a good evening


 Yay!  can't wait! Good mornign!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

*...*

..





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya babsie!
> How was your day?
> 
> *Boring.  You need to go to work!!!*
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Did you create these yourself??
> 
> I'd love the recipes to:
> 
> ...



No.  I'm a distributor for Shapeworks and I just got my catalog.  All these look pretty yummy.  Everything in there is pretty much low carb, high pro.

I'll have these to you guys over lunch.  I have to manually type them out and I cannot do that and have my boss walk into my "office" and say....looks like you've been productive lately, mind telling what you've been working on?..............ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...he's a penis head.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Babs




Morning Gary, how are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Krystie!!     Those recipes look yummy!




Morning Andy 

I know and I cannot wait to try them over the weekend....YUMMY!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yay!  can't wait! Good mornign!




Morning GG


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning Gary, how are you?


Good , did some cardio this morning for a change and I could feel the fat just melt away !!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ..


nya nya...no beatin' for me on THIS day!
u didn't readmy jounal..now did ye, sweet lass?
(my Irish impersonation..pretty convincing, eh?)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow..it's been too long since I stopped in here!!!  HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, guess the ultrasound will have to wait til I do have insurance..n no, I still have to look for that number..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi everyone.

I've been VERY VERY busy today.  Had to work through my lunch hour so I could leave work early.  It's beggers night tonight.

See you guys tomorrow and I promise to have the recipes posted by then

night


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

TGIF  busy lady  


have a good weekend !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

No hurry!  Have a splendiferous weekend if I don't connect with ya later


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

*Chipolte Grilled Swordfish*

 *CHIPOLTE GRILLED SWORDFISH*
(Serves 4)

*Ingredients*
½ cup orange juice
½ cup low-sodium soy sauce
2 fresh garlic cloves, peeled and minced
¼ cup scallions, chipped
¼ cup fresh cilantro leaves
½ cup canned mild green chiles
2 pounds swordfish or other mild fish filet

*Directions*
Combine orange juice, soy sauce, garlic, scallion, cilantro and chiles in a good processor.  Place marinade in a flat dish and add the fish, turning a few times to coat with the marinade.  Marinate fish in the refrigerator for 30 minutes, turning occasionally.  Preheat broiler or barbeque.  Removing swordfish from marinade, place on rack sprayed with pan spray.  Transfer marinade to small saucepan and boil for 1 minute.  Grill swordfish until just opaque in center, basting with marinade, about 4 minutes per side.

*Nutritional Analysis Per Serving*
Calories:  305
Protein:  47grams
Fat:  9 grams
Carbohydrates:  7 grams


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Afternoon everyone.



Hi Babs   How's your Friday going?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

*Turkey Piccata*

 *TURKEY PICCATA*
(Serves 4)

*Ingredients*
1 whole lemon
1/3 cup all-purpose floor
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon pepper
2 pounds turkey-breast cutlets
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 fresh garlic cloves
¾ cup low-sodium chicken broth
1 tablespoon capers
½ teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons chopped, fresh parsley

*Directions*
With a sharp knife, removed skin and white pith from lemon and discard.  Working over a bowl, cut lemon segments from their surrounding skin.  Chop segments and reserve with the juice.
	In a shallow dish, combine flour, salt and pepper.  Lightly dredge turkey cutlets in flour mixture, shaking off excess.  In a large nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat.  Add turkey and cook until golden brown on the outside and no longer pink inside, 2 to 3 minutes per side.
	Transfer to a platter and keep warm.  Add garlic to the skillet and cook, stirring for several seconds.  Add chicken broth and bring to a boil, stirring and scraping up any browned bits.  Cook for 1 minute.  Stir in reserved lemon segments and juice, capers and sugar.  Cook for 30 seconds.

Spoon sauce over turkey.  Sprinkle with parsley and a grinding of black pepper.

*Nutritional Analysis Per Serving*
Calories:  320
Protein:  58grams
Fat:  5grams
Carbohydrates: 7grams


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Babs   How's your Friday going?




It's def Friday and I'm REALLY ready for the weekend.

How about you?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> It's def Friday and I'm REALLY ready for the weekend.
> 
> How about you?



Ditto...there's tons of goodies all over work..every floor, every section of every floor...what's a girl to do...but partake?      Will you be able to keep out of your kids halloween bags?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

*Chicken with Onion Satue*

 *CHICKEN WITH ONION SAUTE*
(Serves 2)

*Ingredients*
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 onion, halved and sliced
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon black pepper
2 chicken breast halves, boneless and skinless
¼ teaspoon sat
¼ teaspoon black pepper
½ teaspoon curry powder

*Directions*
In a large heavy skillet, heat olive oil over moderate heat.  Add onions, salt and pepper and cook, stirring 15 minutes or until golden brown.  Remove onions from skillet and keep the onions warm and covered.  Wipe out the skillet with a paper towel and spray with pan spray.  Pat chicken dry and season with salt, pepper and curry powder.  Heat the skillet over moderately high heat and cook chicken breasts 8 to 10 minutes on each side until done.  Place sautéed onions on plate and top with chicken.  Serve immediately.

*Nutritional Analysis*
Calories:  250
Protein:  28 grams
Fat:  8.5 grams
Carbohydrates:  14 grams


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ditto...there's tons of goodies all over work..every floor, every section of every floor...what's a girl to do...but partake?      Will you be able to keep out of your kids halloween bags?




LOL 

I'm going to slowly bring their candy to work with me and let all these heffers EAT it....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

*Moroccan Grilled Chicken*

 *MOROCCAN GRILLED CHICKEN*
(Serves 6)

*Ingredients*
¾ cup lemon juice
1 teaspoon turmeric
½ teaspoon cumin 
½ teaspoon allspice
1 ½ teaspoons olive oil
1 pinch pepper
1 pinch cardamom
1 pinch salt
3 minced garlic cloves
6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 head white cabbage for garnish
3 chopped tomatoes for garnish

*Directions*
Prepare marinade.  Place chicken breasts in a  large resealable bag and cover with marinade.  Seal bag and place in refrigerator for at least eight hours.  Grill or broil chicken until cooked through.   Thinly slice cooked chicken breasts diagonally into stripes.  Serve chicken garnished with shredded cabbage and chopped tomato.

*Nutritional Analysis*
Calories:  275
Protein:  40 grams
Fat:  5 grams
Carbohydrates:  15 grams


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

*Spinach and Shrimp Salad*

 *SPINACH AND SHRIMP SALAD*
(Serves 4)

*Ingredients*
½ cup fresh lemon juice
2 minced garlic cloves
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon virgin olive oil
2 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 tablespoon chopped oregano
½ teaspoon crushed fennel seeds
2 tablespoon water
1 teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper

*For the Salad, combine*
8 cups baby-spinach leaves
2 tablespoons shredded, fresh basil
1 pound medium-cooked and peeled shrimp
½ cup thinly sliced red onion

*Directions*
Whisk vinaigrette ingredients together and refrigerate until chilled.  Toss salad with vinaigrette and serve on chilled plates.

*Nutritional Analysis*
Calories:  205
Protein:  27 grams
Fat:  6 gram
Carbohydrates:  12 grams


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I'm going to slowly bring their candy to work with me and let all these heffers EAT it....




Too funny, that's exactly what I do..it's gone in minutes!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

yep yep.......

The kids won't even notice...I just tell'em...."Man, you gals better slow down on eating all this junk or your teeth are going to fall out"...... :heehee:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> yep yep.......
> 
> The kids won't even notice...I just tell'em...."Man, you gals better slow down on eating all this junk or your teeth are going to fall out"...... :heehee:



Sneaky...ha ha, if kids only knew what we get past them ha ha

Get this, three local dentists are giving kids a dollar for every lb of candy they give to their dental office...which will be donated to third world countries (through that christmas shoe box program) and the food bank


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Babs     Those recipes look yummy!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sneaky...ha ha, if kids only knew what we get past them ha ha
> 
> Get this, three local dentists are giving kids a dollar for every lb of candy they give to their dental office...which will be donated to third world countries (through that christmas shoe box program) and the food bank




LOL, They will when they get older and have children of their own.  That's when we'll start getting the phone calls from our kids saying, "I know what you did with all the candy!"   huh..what...when....

Aww..That's a really good idea.  I'm going to talk to the girls tonight and see if that's something they'd be interested in.  They're both very giving little girls.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Babs     Those recipes look yummy!!!




I know.  Am going to try a couple over the weekend...or at least prepare them for the week ahead.

Was thinking about doing the cabbage soup diet for the week though.  Not sure.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> LOL, They will when they get older and have children of their own.  That's when we'll start getting the phone calls from our kids saying, "I know what you did with all the candy!"   huh..what...when....
> 
> *uh huh, similar to me tellin my mom that I KNOW the ears off my chocolate easter bunnies didn't just fall off    *
> 
> Aww..That's a really good idea.  I'm going to talk to the girls tonight and see if that's something they'd be interested in.  They're both very giving little girls.



Then you raised them right


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

LOL...is that what that means?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2004)

hiya babsie!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm trying.  Right now I cannot wait to go to bed.   Stopped down to visit family (an hour away from home) and my sister wants to come up to the house this evening.  She cannot leave until she's done helping her friend write his mid-term, etc......THEY NEED TO FRIGGIN hurry up.  I have a headache from heck and I'm moody (because I'm tired.)

Oh B - I'm proud to annouce, my uncle lost 8inches this month....waaahhoooo..I'm so excited for him.  And, I'm sorry I couldn't play "email war" Friday.  Our server went down and we had to get everything live (up and running.)....it's a mess.

Hope you're having a great weekend.  Stay away from the hookers...  did I just say hookers?   I'm kidding.  I know you have better taste than that. 

Anyone try those recipes yet?  I'm curious


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

AaAAAH! I just noticed you posted them! THANK YOU! I was barely online yesterday didnt' even check! 

 I may cook up the morocan chicken tomorrow since i'm making chicken anyway! will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'm trying.  Right now I cannot wait to go to bed.   Stopped down to visit family (an hour away from home) and my sister wants to come up to the house this evening.  She cannot leave until she's done helping her friend write his mid-term, etc......THEY NEED TO FRIGGIN hurry up.  I have a headache from heck and I'm moody (because I'm tired.)
> 
> Oh B - I'm proud to annouce, my uncle lost 8inches this month....waaahhoooo..I'm so excited for him.  And, I'm sorry I couldn't play "email war" Friday.  Our server went down and we had to get everything live (up and running.)....it's a mess.
> 
> ...


Hey K!
Yeah....that's ok! I figured it was getting on in your day, so you had packed in in. I'll be back to work on...hump day!
No hookers for this kid....momma dun raised me to be a respectable kind of guy!
But I do start back at my bouncer job tonight. It's flirting season, and I've got my hunting license!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Babs


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Babs   How was your halloween...on a sugar high?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Babs! Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning GG and Vel          

NO sugar high here....it's much needed though....LONG WEEKEND!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh..one more thing...

I need someone to kick my beee-hind.  I didn't do cardio but one day last week.  Everyday I've been getting headaches.  Today is weight training day and I hope I do not have to cancel.  that would really stink!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Babsie!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Oh..one more thing...
> 
> I need someone to kick my beee-hind. I didn't do cardio but one day last week. Everyday I've been getting headaches. Today is weight training day and I hope I do not have to cancel. that would really stink!!!


 How's this for kicking your behind: 

 WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!  Slacking is not allowed, missy!

 If you need me to harass you on the phone and via email and even UPS AND FEDEX you let me know. But don't slack!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babsie!!




GM Andy 

How are you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

hey babs!
What GG said!
did u read my journal yet?
I gotta get ready for a class. I think it is still going on....true to form here, it snowed and is snowing now!
WAHOO! Snow board season is upon us! YAY!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 1, 2004)

B!!!  Why the heck aren't you at work today?????  I've been sending you emails


SLACKER!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> How's this for kicking your behind:
> 
> WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!  Slacking is not allowed, missy!
> 
> If you need me to harass you on the phone and via email and even UPS AND FEDEX you let me know. But don't slack!!!!!!




Yeah that's it....give it to me straight....

Harrass away...

BTW - anyone have Nextel?  We could all chat for free...   Then you could REALLY harrass me.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah that's it....give it to me straight....
> 
> Harrass away...
> 
> BTW - anyone have Nextel?  We could all chat for free...   Then you could REALLY harrass me.....


 Sadly, I have sprint. I'm locked into a contract.  But i can still talk for free!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Oh..one more thing...
> 
> I need someone to kick my beee-hind.  I didn't do cardio but one day last week.  Everyday I've been getting headaches.  Today is weight training day and I hope I do not have to cancel.  that would really stink!!!



Maybe your headaches are from cardio withdrawals?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey babsie! HA! I'm OFF today! Hey..I ID just work 3 days in a row...12 hour shifts..on the weekend...isn't that enough????
Lemme guess..back tothe mines, eh?

I'm off today and tomorrow, back hump day and thursday, and off fri - sun. (I work the club thurs - Sat.)

Nope. no Nextel, BUT! I do have Sprint! I can talk all kinds of smack w/ GG! FOR FREE!

..and I will have much to look forward to look forward to on Wednesday, Krystie!
I like getting mail! WAHOO!
Oh..for those of you don't know...Krystie and I have 'email wars'..heh heh...I win! (Only because I work longer than she does...and can mail all day....my advantages! that woman can type F A S T !!!!)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 1, 2004)

B - remember that "thing" I applied for????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I have news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

When you get to work, send me an email....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Okay.  No cardio last night.  

This morning though I rode my bike and I'm drinking my shake.....M1

Has anyone tried any of the recipes yet?  I'm curious.

Anyway, I think tonight I'm going to try


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Babs ,

Glad to see you were on the bike this morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Gary.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

M2
Salad
tea


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

hey hottie!
did ya vote yet? huh..huh? Did ya?
I did!

just had some lunch too! Have some errands to run, then get my hairs cut then off to the gym! (and be home in time for Smallville....dammit, I got hooked on a show!)
AND.....my favorite realoty show starts up later this month: The Amazing Race. I would love to be on that show!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Babs  


How are you ?  haven't seen you on here in a few days .  TGIF !!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey!
How's things? Gues what...go on...guess!
I actually went to the gym last night!

I blasted thru it, then relaxed in front of te TV before having to go to the club. Was boring. No stories to pass on...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Babs
> 
> 
> How are you ?  haven't seen you on here in a few days .  TGIF !!





Hi Gary, how are you?

I'm okay.  Tired from meds but I'm okay.

You haven't seen me much on here because Mikes been keeping me busy.  TGIF to you bud  

Have a nice weekend


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> How's things? Gues what...go on...guess!
> I actually went to the gym last night!
> 
> I blasted thru it, then relaxed in front of te TV before having to go to the club. Was boring. No stories to pass on...




Things are fine.  How are you today?
Do I still have to guess?  

THAT'S GREAT B!!!  What did you work out?

NO STORIES?!?!?!?!?!?!    you're suppose to have ALL the stories...Geesh.  

I shared your voicemail with another co-worker of mine.  She thought you were very funny.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

well...that's because I AM funny....duh...

Well, I did meet a couple girls last night. No biggie. just talked. (I was 'posted' at a door and couldn't move. It was next to a more relaxed bar.)
This club is pretty cool. It is a 7-in-1. 7 different clubs or atmospheres under one roof.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

sounds like an interesting place.

Silly me :eolleyes: How could I forget that you ARE funny? :tongue:

And you met a girl, or a lady?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> sounds like an interesting place.
> 
> Silly me :eolleyes: How could I forget that you ARE funny? :tongue:
> 
> And you met a girl, or a lady?


Heya...how could you???


Unknown at this time or most likely any other, she was a bit buzzed. 

I think I may cry..just a little:
I was 'insulted' twice within 10 minutes by two fellow employees that had been there when I used t work there the first time.

One said:
"Man, you got fat!"

The other said I looked smaller....
  
So...guess I wil be doing a lot of this :

Followed by a lot of this:
 
So I can go back to looking like this:
 
So I can tell them to kiss my:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

I still want my bun basket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And YOU'RE NOT fat!!! dang


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Are you joining the competition?????????  afraid I'mma gonna kicka youra butta?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Heya...how could you???
> 
> 
> Unknown at this time or most likely any other, she was a bit buzzed.
> ...



You'd better follow that routine ... you'd hate to be outsized by little ole NT when we meet. 

Afternoon Babs.  Better whip ole Mikey into shape ... it's a sad day when NT becomes the big man on campus.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I still want my bun basket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And YOU'RE NOT fat!!! dang


ok..how about 'pleasantly plump'?
VERY BOUYANT?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You'd better follow that routine ... you'd hate to be outsized by little ole NT when we meet.
> 
> Afternoon Babs.  Better whip ole Mikey into shape ... it's a sad day when NT becomes the big man on campus.


ok...3 insults in 24 hours...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You'd better follow that routine ... you'd hate to be outsized by little ole NT when we meet.
> 
> Afternoon Babs.  Better whip ole Mikey into shape ... it's a sad day when NT becomes the big man on campus.




Gettem NT

Mike, sounds like you got yourself a challenge.....better step it into HIGH gear!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..how about 'pleasantly plump'?
> VERY BOUYANT?



  You didn't take'em did ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not much of a challenge Babs ...  ... just good for motivational support.   All Mikey has to do is hit the gym for a week and BAM, bigger than NT


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm not much of a challenge Babs ...  ... just good for motivational support.   All Mikey has to do is hit the gym for a week and BAM, bigger than NT




Hi NT.  Have you met Mike?

We gotta get Mike on the ball.  I already have bigger boobies than he does


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Mike, You're slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww today.  Catch up


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Alright.  I called your work and left you a voice mail.....or did I?

I'm going home and hitting the bed..............................   very tired


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

I was...in the shower!
I even washed behind my ears!

I am about to sujecate myself in front of te camera now...but if u are leaving...u are gonna miss it...

no one answered the phone? how odd. It is manned 24 / 7. and there is no voice mail set up..

you called??? ppfft...and u said you were shy...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

NT....um...I'm gonna go on a limb here..i dunno if I could ever do as much as you for weighted pull ups, pal. If I can...it will take a LONG time!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

CAN U    S M ELLLLLLLLLLLLL what the Burner is cooking?
no? It was a turkey omellette...

fresh coffee...I'm gonna make some woman happy some day.
Applications and interviews will be handled in a personal, one on one basis...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Heya...how could you???
> 
> 
> Unknown at this time or most likely any other, she was a bit buzzed.
> ...



  omg, that's funny!  I've never seen you so I can't comment on that, but yer damn funny!

Good morning Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> omg, that's funny!  I've never seen you so I can't comment on that, but yer damn funny!
> 
> Good morning Babs!




Morning Vel 

B is ALWAYS like that.  He's a great guy to know


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> CAN U    S M ELLLLLLLLLLLLL what the Burner is cooking?
> no? It was a turkey omellette...
> 
> fresh coffee...I'm gonna make some woman happy some day.
> Applications and interviews will be handled in a personal, one on one basis...




snif snif....smells good.

Yes you ARE going to make a lady happy!!!!!

Where's my app?????


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> CAN U    S M ELLLLLLLLLLLLL what the Burner is cooking?
> no? It was a turkey omellette...
> 
> fresh coffee...I'm gonna make some woman happy some day.
> Applications and interviews will be handled in a personal, one on one basis...


 Note to self... keep Burner in mind.  hahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

It is looking like it is good being me.....

Hello ladies!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning Vel
> 
> B is ALWAYS like that.  He's a great guy to know


thanks, babe!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> omg, that's funny!  I've never seen you so I can't comment on that, but yer damn funny!
> 
> Good morning Babs!


well, see...I've dun got me sum muskles and stuff..but they are covered by a layer of ben and jerries at the moment....but! I am working on stripping that away.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning Pretty Lady!!!  Whatcha got planned for today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It is looking like it is good being me.....
> 
> Hello ladies!




See B....what I tell ya?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks, babe!




Any time hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Pretty Lady!!!  Whatcha got planned for today?




Well lets see.  

I have to play with my meals (play with the numbers and such)
Work through my lunch hour.  Why?  Because I have a dr. appt at 3:15pm and it's an hour away.  So, I'll be working through many of my lunches this week.  BUT I CAN STILL EAT MY MEALS...when my boss takes his lunch 

Tonight I plan on doing some cardio
15min Elliptical
15min Tread
15min Bike
15min stair stepper OR back to the Elliptical (I hate the stair stepper)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> See B....what I tell ya?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

Good morning!
How's you? I am cooking some chicken burgers now to eat..as well as for the weekend..have some homes to show later! Hopefully the guy will buy...THAT would be a nice Christmas gift...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> How's you? I am cooking some chicken burgers now to eat..as well as for the weekend..have some homes to show later! Hopefully the guy will buy...THAT would be a nice Christmas gift...




I'm okay.  Thanks for asking 
Food sounds delicious.  Good for you, preparing for the weekend.  
Saweeet B.........With your personality, I doubt he'll walk away with out signing.  Hopefully the guy is preapproved through a lender.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

I LUV my chicken burgers. Get them at Sams. They are not too bad for you...
Well, this guy and room mate want to buy a hose together, so when they PCS..(military transfer) they can rent it out, build equity, credit, all thta good stuff. They want a new house, so We will go there and use their lenders. (They give better incentives if go thru theirs)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

never heard of chicken burgers.  Sounds like I'm missing out. 

You know, it's funny you mention room mates purchasing a house together and being in the military.  Over the summer these guys purchased a house in our development (they're in the military also)....we (neighbors) were all wondering what was going on because NEVER did I think two men would actually purchase a house together (to be roommates.)  I mean, what happens when one of them meets a nice lady, gets married and wants to have kids.....Who's going to be the one that moves?.....and then refinancing..ugh.  Oh and the PARTIES they throw........oh yeah!!!!!!  I get CLEAR view   they're house sits back in the field and mine sits right behind it


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

I get them from Sams. 
Tyson Brand.
9g fat
sat fat 2.5
18 g protein
160 cals
2 g carb

not too bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

do they ever invite the neighbors to party with them?
u should crash!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I get them from Sams.
> Tyson Brand.
> 9g fat
> sat fat 2.5
> ...




Not too bad.  How do they taste plain?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do they ever invite the neighbors to party with them?
> u should crash!




You know, I don't know.  The only time I see them (or actually talk to them) is when I'm jogging past their house and they ask if they can pet my boxers....

I should crash?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

You run in boxers?    j/k..couldn't help myself   Sounds like something burner, funky or rock would say, no?

How are ya babsie baby?????  IT"S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee Skippee!  Lisa and I are going to see SAW!! Can't wait!  What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You run in boxers?    j/k..couldn't help myself   Sounds like something burner, funky or rock would say, no?
> 
> How are ya babsie baby?????  IT"S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee Skippee!  Lisa and I are going to see SAW!! Can't wait!  What are you doing this weekend?




Wow!  You're in a really good mood today    So AM I!!!!  yaaaaadoggies

I'm doing fine.
never head of "SAW."  Sounds scary. 

This weekend I'm kicking my arse in the gym.  You?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You run in boxers?    j/k..couldn't help myself   Sounds like something burner, funky or rock would say, no?
> 
> How are ya babsie baby?????  IT"S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee Skippee!  Lisa and I are going to see SAW!! Can't wait!  What are you doing this weekend?


wha...hey.....I'm...innocent...why doesn't any body belive me when I say that???? My own mother, even...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning Babs!!

Saw SAW   It was good, i wouldn't say it's scary, it's more of a psychological type thriller...not to big on the ending..didn't have closure, but still a good movie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll take your word for it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

MOrning Vel


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Don't like that kind of flick?   Lori and Lisa jumped a bit..I think I heard a muffled scream..but it takes a lot to scare me...altho I startle easily..go figure!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

HA! 

anytime I watch a scary movie I need to have something innocent that follows.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

G'morning!
How was your weekend? Mine?  L O N G ! ! ! !
I barely survived..but I DID go to the gym!
I just woke up at the 'crack of noon!' today...boidy needed to catch up on much deserved sleep...
how's you and your weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> G'morning!
> How was your weekend? Mine?  L O N G ! ! ! !
> I barely survived..but I DID go to the gym!
> I just woke up at the 'crack of noon!' today...boidy needed to catch up on much deserved sleep...
> how's you and your weekend?




Afternoon sleeping beauty. 

Weekends just aren't long enough.
Glad you survived..........AND YOU WENT TO THE GYM!!!  
With your crazy work schedule, you need all the sleep you can get. (no pun intended)

I'm fine.  Hyper and fine.
Weekend was busy with the gym and stretching.  Legs were VERY sore Saturday and most of Sunday........Sunday I prepared all my meals for the week and got caught up on laundry.

Do you have any "stories" to share??

OH....and what number did you call Friday - Work or cell?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

work. no good stories.
I did feel like an ass at one point. I get a lot of peole that walk up and say: HEY! You're back! and the like. Well, I was standing by a doorway, and tis girl walks up and does soemthing like that. My mind is RACING! She knows me...my mind...blank. Her friend walks up and says hey too. Well, the pilot light starts to flicker. Something abot her is vaguely familiar, but I don't remeber her...unfortunately, I gave her more attentiona dn recognition that te first girl. They walked off, I kept on doing what I was doing.
Later, I was partolling the dance floor and came across the first girl again. She called me a..something. "You dont remember me...DO YOU?? But you rememered my friend.."
(This isn't going well...)
FINALLY...it hit me. She was a shot girl that used to work there. In my defense, after it dawned on me who she was....she had changed her hair enough adn threw me off. I did still feel bad though.
Wasn't too exciting other wise.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

That's happened to me.  Don't feel like an ass.

No dates?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

I did give my card out to a girl. 
brb...am cooking eggs..don't wanna burn eggs..blech..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

okay.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

dam...I'm good.....

That was yummy..

4 egg whts, 1 yolk. 1 pc wheat toast, grits and a chicken burger. (and of course, my 'morning' cup of coffee...

Mabe a bit heavy on carbs, but 1st meal..and am doing legs this afternoon...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

...yes...I will do calves...


----------

